# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत >  आजादी के बाद भी गुलाम भारत : एक बार सोचें

## BHARAT KUMAR

*इस सूत्र मैं मैं हर उस बात को लिखूंगा जो मुझे परेशान करती है..सोचने पर  मजबूर करती है.... फोरम के नियमों के कारन कुछ बातें नहीं लिख पाऊंगा..  लेकिन नियमित रूप से सूत्र में अलग अलग विषयों पर भारत की आजादी को लेकर जो  संदेह मेरे दीमाग में है,वो आप सबसे जरूर बाँटना चाहूँगा..*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अपनी बात की शुरुवात मैं उस घटना से करूँगा जब कुछ समय पहले ब्रिटेन की  रानी भारत की यात्रा पर आई थी.. सबसे महत्वपूरण और बहुत बड़ी बात ये उठती  है की ब्रिटेन की रानी भारत में बिना पासपोर्ट और वीसा के आई है..
दोस्तों अगर आप में से किसी को मेरी बात की सत्यता पर संदेह हो तो कृपया  अपना पक्ष रखें* *.. लेकिन अन्य सदस्यों के साथ व्यर्थ की बहस में न पड़ें..
(पूरा सूत्र खुद टाइप करने के कारन सूत्र को जारी* *रखने में परेशानी आ सकती है)*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

(सूत्र में मेरे द्वारा लिखे गए विचारों का मैं पुरजोर समर्थन करता हूँ, विचार स्वर्गीय श्री राजीव जी के मुखारविंद से निकले हैं..)

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*कोई भी देश ऐसे बिना वीसा और पासपोर्ट के ब्रिटेन की किसी भी देश के राजा  और रानी को देश में घूमने की अनुमति नहीं देते.. क्यूंकि उनके लिए ये उनकी  इज्ज़त और राष्ट्र की इज्ज़त का प्रशन है.. अगर ब्रिटेन की रानी फ्रांस  जाये या अमेरिका जाये तो उन्हें पासपोर्ट और वीसा की जरूरत होती ही होती  है... क्यूंकि वो लोग किसी को भी ऐसे घुसने ही नहीं देते
लेकिन भारत में रानी एलिज़ाबेथ आई है,बिना वीसा और पासपोर्ट के..
क्यूँ???*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*एक तरफ तो हम ये कहते हैं की ब्रिटेन का साम्राज्य ख़तम हो गया है.
पहले कभी ब्रिटेन की महारानी हमारी महारानी होती थी..अब तो हमारी महारानी वो नहीं है
क्योंकि अब तो अंग्रेजों का शासन नहीं है इस देश में.*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*तो जब देश गुलाम था और इस तरह से रानी बिना पासपोर्ट और वीसा के इस देश में  आती थी तो समझ में आता था क्यूंकि वो अपने ही अधीन एक दुसरे देश में जाती  थी.]
इंग्लॅण्ड के लोग हिंदुस्तान को अपना एक उपनिवेश मानते थे. अपनी एक कालोनी  मानते थे./. तो क्यूंकि हमारा देश अंग्रेजो के अधीन था तो अंग्रेजों के  किसी भी अधिकारी को हिन्दुस्तान में आने के लिए वीसा नहीं लेना पड़ता था,  पासपोर्ट नहीं लेना होता था.. लेकिन अब तो ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं है,,
अब तो हम ये मानते हैं की हमारा देश अंग्रेजों से आज़ाद हो चूका है १९४७ में !
तो ये बात अगर १९४७ से पहले की होती तो मेरे जैसे आदमी को समझ में आने वाली  बात थी, लेकिन आज तो अंग्रेजों के उपनिवेश हम नहीं हैं (ऐसा ही कहा जाता  हैना??)*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*तो अगर आज हम ब्रिटेन के उपनिवेश नहीं.आज हम उनकी एक कालोनी में से एक नहीं  है और अगर आज हम आजाद हैं तो ब्रिटेन की रानी को पासपोर्ट और वीसा के साथ  ही भारत में प्रवेश की अनुमति मिलनी चाहिए थी...लेकिन ऐसा तो नहीं हुआ..
तो ये दो बातें हैं'


या तो हम आज भी ब्रिटेन के उपनिवेश हैं?
और अगर नहीं हैं तो उसे पासपोर्ट और वीसा लेना चाहिए था...*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

दोनों अलग अलग बातें हैं.
लेकिन घटना ये घटी है की ब्रिटेन की रानी को हिन्दुस्तान में आने के लिए  पासपोर्ट और वीसा की जरूरत नहीं है और ये बात  भारत सरकार ने कही है..

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*
क्यूंकि भारत के नागरिक अगर बाहर किसी दुसरे देश का भ्रमण करके वापिस आयें  तो उनसे ही पासपोर्ट या वीसा के बारे में नहीं पूछा जाता.. क्यूंकि वो भारत  के ही नागरिक हैं और अपने देश में आने के लिए उन्हें किसी भी पासपोर्ट या  वीसा की जरूरत नहीं पड़ती.. इसी तरह अगर हम अपने भारत के किसी भी गाँव या  शहर में जाना चाहे तो जा सकते हैं क्यूंकि हम भारत के ही नागरिक हैं..
लेकिन ब्रिटेन की रानी के सद्धार्भ में ये बात समझ में नहीं आती..
तो या तो ब्रिटेन की रानी भी भारत की ही नागरिक है..या आज भी हिन्दुस्तान ब्रिटेन का उपनिवेश है..
इसलिए  रानी को पासपोर्ट और वीसा की जरूरत नहीं है..


इन दोनों में से कोई एक बात सत्य है.. आप सबको क्या लगता है,आप अपने विचार देदें..*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

लेकिन ये सत्य बात हिन्दुस्तान के बड़े बड़े नेताओं की समझ में आ नहीं रही है .. जो रानी के स्वागत में लगे हुए थे..
और हिंदुस्तान के जितने बड़े अखबार हैं उनमें से किसी में भी ये बात नहीं  छपी है की रानी को बिना पासपोर्ट और वीसा के हिंदुस्तान में घुसने की  अनुमति क्यूँ मिली और किसने दी...

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*तो एक बार फिर वही दो बातें  हैं.. 
या तो रानी हिंदुस्तान की नागरिक है 
या  हिन्दुस्तान अब भी ब्रिटेन का उपनिवेश हैं..

 तो १५ अगस्त को आजादी की बात  जो की जाती है वो क्यूँ कही जाती है.. क्या वो झूठ है?*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*हमारे देश का राष्ट्रपति जब किसी दुसरे देश की यात्रा पर जाता है तो उस देश के प्रोटोकोल के हिसाब से काम करना पड़ता है..
और एक जानकारी यहाँ देना चाहूँगा की जब आपके देश का परधानमंत्री या  राष्ट्रपति किसी दुसरे देश की यात्रा पर जाता है ..जैसे अमेरिका की यात्रा  पर जाता है..तो उनके अंगरक्षकों के हथियार रखवा लिए जाते हैं एअरपोर्ट  पर..और अंगरक्षकों को राष्ट्रपति के साथ चलने नहीं दिया जाता..कईं बार तो  अंगरक्षकों को एअरपोर्ट पर ही रोक दिया जाता है और जाने भी नहीं देते..
]लेकिन ब्रिटेन की रानी तो अपने साथ पूरी फोज लेकर आई थी अंगरक्षकों  की...उसको तो रोका नहीं गया.. उसके अंगरक्षकों को तो यहाँ आने की खुली छूट  मिली हैं..बल्कि हिंदुस्तान की सरकार रानी की रक्षा नहीं कर सकती इसलिए  हमने अपने अंगरक्षक भेजें है, ये ब्रिटेन की सरकार कहती है..!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*
जिसें भी टीवी देखा हो या अखबार पढ़ा हो या तस्वीरें देखि हो.. उसमे ये  सपष्ट पता चलता है की रानी की सुरक्षा के लिए जितने अंगरक्षक हैं वो सब के  सब ब्रिटेन से बुलवाए गए थे..आपका राष्ट्रपति अगर जाये उनके देश में तो  उसको अंगरक्षक ले जाने की अनुमति तक नहीं है! 

क्यों??????????*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

_ये दुसरे बात भी यही सिद्ध करती है की हमारे देश की राजनीतिक गुलामी अभी भी जारी है.._

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*तीसरी सबसे बड़ी अपमान की बात जो मुझे लगती है..
 हिन्दुस्तान की सरकार ने  रानी के स्वागत में एक कार्यक्रम आयोजित किया..और दिल्ली में सरकार का एक  म्युसयूम (संग्रह्यालय) है,,जिसका नाम है नॅशनल मुसयूम !(राष्ट्रीय  संग्रहालय) उसमे वो कार्यक्रम आयोजित हुआ..
और उस कार्यक्रम के आमंत्रण पत्र बांटें गए. और उन आमंत्रण पत्रों में  हमारे देश के राष्ट्रपति   का नाम नीचे है और रानी का नाम ऊपर है.. क्यों?
इसको मैं भारतीय सविधान का सरासर अपमान मानता हूँ..
हिंदुस्तान की पूरी राष्ट्रीय अस्मिता और सम्मान को चोट पहुंचाई गयी...जहाँ  रानी का नाम ऊपर है इस देश के राष्ट्रपति का नाम नीचे है.. और इस देश का  राष्ट्रपति देश के सविधान का सबसे प्रमुख व्यक्ति है..*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*ये दुर्घटनाएं तब होती थी जब हिन्दुस्तान गुलाम था अंग्रेजों का.. और जब  हिन्दुस्तान गुलाम था तब अंग्रेजों का एक रजा इस देश में आया था.. नाम था  जोर्ज पंचम सन १९११ में आया था वो इस देश में..
तो जब जोर्ज पंचम इस देश में आया..तो जोर्ज पंचम का नाम ऊपर था और  हिंदुस्तान में जो वायसराय था अंग्रेजों का उसका नाम नीचे था..तो उस ज़माने  में अगर ये दुर्घटना हुई तो मैं ये मानने को तैयार  हूँ.. लेकिन आजाद भारत  में ये कैसे हो गया,...\
ब्रिटेन में ही रानी का नाम ब्रिटेन की संसद के पर्धन्मत्री के नाम से ऊपर  होता है ..लेकिन वहां की तो ये रानी है , लेकिन मेरे देश  की तो वो रानी  नहीं है..
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

और ये कोई प्रिंटिंग गलती नहीं थी क्यूंकि भारत सरकार कह चुकी है की ये जानबूझकर किया गया,,'

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*और एक और भद्दा मज़ाक जो भारत सरकार ने किया उसके बारे में बात करना चाहूँगा..*

*रानी के आदर में २१ तोपों की सलामी दी गयी!
हिन्दुस्तान में एक प्रोटोकोल  है.. जब कोई नया राष्ट्रपति पद ग्रहण करता है तो उसे २१ तोपों की सलामी दी  जाती है!
बाकी किसी को नहीं दी जाती! सिर्फ इस देश का राष्ट्रपति हक़दार है  २१ तोपों की सलामी लेने के लिए, लेकिन रानी को ये सलामी दी गयी.. इससे बड़ा  राष्ट्रीय शरमं का कोई दूसरा प्रशन नहीं हो सकता !*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

अभी के लिए मैं विराम दूंगा और आप सबके सामने अंतिम प्रविष्टि में यही कहना चाहूँगा कि :

*ये जो राष्ट्रीय प्रशन खड़ा हो गया है ये एक ही बात पूछ रहा है,., कि  क्या हम आजाद हैं और या हम आज भी ब्रिटेन के उपनिवेश हैं? और अगर हम आजाद  हैं तो ये तमाशा क्यूँ हुआ है..
और या तो हम ये कहें इमानदारी से की हम आज भी हम ब्रिटेन के उपनिवेश  हैं..तो हम १५ अगस्त क्यूँ मानते हैं.. क्यूँ पिछले ६० सालों से १५ अगस्त  का नाटक चल रहा है..

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*

----------


## miss.dabangg

*बहुत ही ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र बनाया है दोस्त लेकिन मैं ये कहना चाहूंगी की ये बात सायद तब की हैं जब हम गुलाम थे जब हम गुलाम ही थे तों हमारी उनके आगे कहाँ चलती ! आप इस समय की बात करो अब हम नहीं देते किसी के सामने २१ तोपों की सलामी और ना ही ये सब कुछ करते हैं जो आपने लिखा है !!!  
हां ये बात सच है की ये सब हुआ है पर मेरे दोस्त तब के हालत और थे और अब कुछ और हैं !!!*

----------


## Ranveer

*आ गया ...आ गया ...समस्या निपटाने आ गया ( हलवा वाला मत समझना )
मित्र don king ..
भारत एक सम्पूर्ण प्रभुत्व  संपन्न राष्ट्र है और 1949 में संविधान रचना के बाद अपने को गणराज्य घोषित  कर चुका है (आशा है गणराज्य का अर्थ समझते होंगे )
यधपि गणराज्य घोषित करने के बाद भी भारत ने ब्रिटिश राष्ट्रकुल से सम्बन्ध नहीं छोड़े और राष्ट्रकुल का सदस्य बना रहा केवल और केवल इसिलए की ब्रिटिश सम्राट के स्वाधीन राष्ट्रों के स्वतंत्र संगम के प्रतिक के रूप में जिंदा रहे 
इसी कारण से इंग्लैंड के  सम्राट को प्रतीकात्मक अध्यक्ष के रूप में केवल स्वीकार करता है ..न की  वास्तविक ..इसीलिए उनसे पासपोर्ट और वीजा नहीं मांगी जा सकती /
लेकिन ये याद रखें की यदि  इंग्लैंड के राजा या रानी भारत आतें हैं तो उन्हें भारत के राष्ट्रपति की  तुलना में कोई पुर्विकता नहीं मिलेगी 
'' ये स्वेच्छा से किया गया करार है  ''
पूर्वाग्रह से निकालने के लिए इतना काफी है 
*

----------


## gopu

मैं थोडा असमंजस में हूँ क्योंकि यह एक गंभीर विषय है जो की राष्ट्र सम्मान से जुड़ा है 
पहले तो यह सत्य है की भारत राष्ट्रकुल का सदस्य है अर्थात भारत ने ब्रिटिश  राज्य से मुक्ति के उपरांत भी उस कुल का सदस्य बने रहना स्वीकार किया 
जो उपनिवेशवाद की मूल भावना को प्रसारित करने तथा ब्रिटेन के तथाकथित गोरवमय अतीत के प्रतिक के रूप में स्थापित किया गया .
उपनिवेशवाद के मूल में अन्य सब से श्रेष्ट होने तथा स्वयम को को राज करने का एकमात्र अधिकारी मानने की प्रवृति है 
ब्रिटिश राज के खात्मे के लिए अमर शहीदों की क़ुरबानी का इससे भद्दा मजाक नहीं उड़ाया नहीं जा सकता की जिस सत्ता को समाप्त 
करने के लिए प्राणोत्सर्ग किया गया उसके प्रतिक अर्थात रानी को राष्ट्रकुल की अध्यक्ष के रूप में स्वीकार किया जाये 
और उनके द्वारा किये गए " स्वर्णिम योगदान"  को जो उन्होंने हमारे देश को अपने चरणों की धूल देकर किया के बदले में उन्हें 
पासपोर्ट और वीजा जैसे " तुच्छ " कागजी कार्यवाही से मुक्त रखा जाये .
मित्रों संप्रभुता का अर्थ सिर्फ आजादी नहीं है , यह अपने देश, समाज की उन्नति, उनके सम्मान और बराबरी के अधिकार की अथापना है 
हम अंतरराष्ट्रीय मंच पे तभी सम्मान पाएंगे जब हमारे राष्ट में हर व्यक्ति सही अर्थ में उन्नति के अवसर पायेगा 
और तब शायद एक दिन ऐसा भी आये जब राजनैयिक प्रोटोकॉल से  भारत के राष्ट्राध्यक्ष को मुक्त रखा जायेगा 
यह एक आत्मसम्मान और राष्ट्र गर्व का विषय है पर मुझे खेद है की हमारे नेतागण इसे समझ ही नहीं सके हैं .

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

मित्र ऐसा है की ये आजादी के ५० सालों के बाद ही हुआ था.. शायद आपने पढ़ा ही नहीं सूत्र को... 



> *बहुत ही ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र बनाया है दोस्त लेकिन मैं ये कहना चाहूंगी की ये बात सायद तब की हैं जब हम गुलाम थे जब हम गुलाम ही थे तों हमारी उनके आगे कहाँ चलती ! आप इस समय की बात करो अब हम नहीं देते किसी के सामने २१ तोपों की सलामी और ना ही ये सब कुछ करते हैं जो आपने लिखा है !!!  
> हां ये बात सच है की ये सब हुआ है पर मेरे दोस्त तब के हालत और थे और अब कुछ और हैं !!!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

मित्र बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.. आपका जवाब कुछ हद्द तक तार्किक लगा.. लेकिन क्या  इसमें भारत की राजनितिक गुलामी की झलक नहीं आती? जरूरत क्या थी तब के  नेताओं को ऐसा ढोंग करने की? या उस वक़्त के नाटों को सत्ता की भूख इतनी थी  की उन्होंने किसी भी शर्त पट ब्रिटिश लोगों से सत्ता का हस्तांतरण करवा  लिया..!

*स्वेच्छा से किया गया करार-* मित्र कोई भी देश इतना मूर्ख और कम आत्म सम्मान वाला नहीं होगा जो करार के नाम पर रास्ट्रीय सम्मान तक को किनारे पर रख दे..





> *आ गया ...आ गया ...समस्या निपटाने आ गया ( हलवा वाला मत समझना )
> मित्र don king ..
> भारत एक सम्पूर्ण प्रभुत्व  संपन्न राष्ट्र है और 1949 में संविधान रचना के बाद अपने को गणराज्य घोषित  कर चुका है (आशा है गणराज्य का अर्थ समझते होंगे )
> यधपि गणराज्य घोषित करने के बाद भी भारत ने ब्रिटिश राष्ट्रकुल से सम्बन्ध नहीं छोड़े और राष्ट्रकुल का सदस्य बना रहा केवल और केवल इसिलए की ब्रिटिश सम्राट के स्वाधीन राष्ट्रों के स्वतंत्र संगम के प्रतिक के रूप में जिंदा रहे 
> इसी कारण से इंग्लैंड के  सम्राट को प्रतीकात्मक अध्यक्ष के रूप में केवल स्वीकार करता है ..न की  वास्तविक ..इसीलिए उनसे पासपोर्ट और वीजा नहीं मांगी जा सकती /
> लेकिन ये याद रखें की यदि  इंग्लैंड के राजा या रानी भारत आतें हैं तो उन्हें भारत के राष्ट्रपति की  तुलना में कोई पुर्विकता नहीं मिलेगी 
> '' ये स्वेच्छा से किया गया करार है  ''
> पूर्वाग्रह से निकालने के लिए इतना काफी है 
> *

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

गोपू जी मैं भी यही कहना चाहता हूँ.. शायद सूत्र में ठीक से समझा नहीं पाया..



> मैं थोडा असमंजस में हूँ क्योंकि यह एक गंभीर विषय है जो की राष्ट्र सम्मान से जुड़ा है 
> पहले तो यह सत्य है की भारत राष्ट्रकुल का सदस्य है अर्थात भारत ने ब्रिटिश  राज्य से मुक्ति के उपरांत भी उस कुल का सदस्य बने रहना स्वीकार किया 
> जो उपनिवेशवाद की मूल भावना को प्रसारित करने तथा ब्रिटेन के तथाकथित गोरवमय अतीत के प्रतिक के रूप में स्थापित किया गया .
> उपनिवेशवाद के मूल में अन्य सब से श्रेष्ट होने तथा स्वयम को को राज करने का एकमात्र अधिकारी मानने की प्रवृति है 
> ब्रिटिश राज के खात्मे के लिए अमर शहीदों की क़ुरबानी का इससे भद्दा मजाक नहीं उड़ाया नहीं जा सकता की जिस सत्ता को समाप्त 
> करने के लिए प्राणोत्सर्ग किया गया उसके प्रतिक अर्थात रानी को राष्ट्रकुल की अध्यक्ष के रूप में स्वीकार किया जाये 
> और उनके द्वारा किये गए " स्वर्णिम योगदान"  को जो उन्होंने हमारे देश को अपने चरणों की धूल देकर किया के बदले में उन्हें 
> पासपोर्ट और वीजा जैसे " तुच्छ " कागजी कार्यवाही से मुक्त रखा जाये .
> मित्रों संप्रभुता का अर्थ सिर्फ आजादी नहीं है , यह अपने देश, समाज की उन्नति, उनके सम्मान और बराबरी के अधिकार की अथापना है 
> ...

----------


## Ranveer

ऐसा है ...की  मुझे किसी विवाद  में पड़ना  नहीं है
जितना कहा उतने में  सारी बातें छुपी हैं ..
बाकि जानकारी पुस्तकों में आसानी से उपलब्ध हैं
इस तुच्छ को माफ़ करें
धन्यवाद

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

मित्र यहाँ पर कुछ लिखकर तुम किस तरह के विवाद में पड़ जाओगे.. कमाल करते हो यार!


> ऐसा है ...की  मुझे किसी विवाद  में पड़ना  नहीं है
> जितना कहा उतने में  सारी बातें छुपी हैं ..
> बाकि जानकारी पुस्तकों में आसानी से उपलब्ध हैं
> इस तुच्छ को माफ़ करें
> धन्यवाद

----------


## Ranveer

> मित्र यहाँ पर कुछ लिखकर तुम किस तरह के विवाद में पड़ जाओगे.. कमाल करते हो यार!


अरे भाई डर लगता है की किसी को बुरा न लगे (ऐसा पहले का अनुभव है दोस्त )
खैर अभी मूड नहीं है कल कुछ स्पष्ट करने की कोशिश करूंगा //

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

मित्र मूड वाली बात तो समझ में आई, लेकिन किसी को बुरा न लगे सिर्फ इस कारन  से अपने विचार तक न देना..................... ह्म्म्म ,.. क्या बोलूं  मित्र आगे शब्द नहीं मिल रहे!

चलो मित्र जब मूड हो तब आप विचार दाल देना.. मेरी बात को हो सके तो मज़ाक में लें..( और अगर हो सके तो अन्यथा लें ही न!)


धन्यवाद मित्र 



> अरे भाई डर लगता है की किसी को बुरा न लगे (ऐसा पहले का अनुभव है दोस्त )
> खैर अभी मूड नहीं है कल कुछ स्पष्ट करने की कोशिश करूंगा //

----------


## Ranveer

दोस्त आपने भी तो  एक मोहतरमा हुस्न पंजाबन जट्टी के उग्र विचार और कटु शब्द देखें ही हैं
फिर क्यूँ अनजान बन रहें हैं (ज़रा धीरे बोल रहां हूँ कहीं वो आ न जाए )
हा हा हा ....

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

मित्र कोई बात नहीं.. जैसा आप उचित समझे.. अब आपके लिए एक और प्रसन की  तैयारी कर रहा हूँ.. पोस्ट तैयार होते ही यहाँ प्रस्तुत करदी जाएगी..(मज़ाक)


> दोस्त आपने भी तो  एक मोहतरमा हुस्न पंजाबन जट्टी के उग्र विचार और कटु शब्द देखें ही हैं
> फिर क्यूँ अनजान बन रहें हैं (ज़रा धीरे बोल रहां हूँ कहीं वो आ न जाए )
> हा हा हा ....

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अब मैं अपनी बात आगे बधाऊंगा उस गीत के साथ जो रानी के स्वागत में गया गया..
ये वही गीत है जो १९१५ में जोर्ज पंचम के स्वागत में गया गया था,,
जन गन मन-- जी हाँ वही गीत जिसे हम अपना राष्ट्रगान समझकर इतना आदर देते हैं.*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*जोर्ज पंचम जब भारत आया था तब भारत के कुछ ऐसे खानदान भी थे जो अंग्रेजों  के तलवे चाटने को हमेशा तैयार रहते थे,, उन्ही खानदानों में से एक परिवार  था टगोर परिवार.. उसी परिवार में से रविंदर नाथ टैगोर ने ये गीत लिखा पंचम  के स्वागत में गाने के लिए..
अगर आपने कभी गीत के बोल की तरफ ध्यान दिया होगा तो आप समझ जायेंगे की कितनी बेशर्मी से तागोरे ने पंचम के तलवे चाते हैं*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*जन गन मन अधिनायक जय है
भारत भाग्य विधाता
(हे भारत की जनता के दिलों के मानों के अधिनायक तुम्हारी सदा ही जय हो. और तुम ही भारत के भाग्य के विधाता हो..)
वाह रविन्द्र नाथ, तुमने तो पंचम को विधाता बताकर भगवान् के बराबर बैठा दिया

पंजाब सिंध गुजरात....* *
....
तव शुब्ना में जागे
तव शुभ आशीष मांगे
(पंजाब से लेकर गुजरात सिंध मराठा द्रविड़ उत्कल बंद तक के सभी लोग तुम्हारी  आशीष मांगते हैं,..और तुम्हारे ही शुभ की कामना करते हैं )

जन गन मंगलदायक जय है भारत भाग्य विधाता* *
(फिर से वही की भारत के भाग्य के विधाता तुम्हारा सदा मंगल हो..)

जय है जय है जय है* *
(और अंत में चाटुकारिता के लिए कोई आदमी कितना बिछ सकता है उसका ही एक  नमूना पेश किया रविंद्रनाथ ने ये कहकर की तुम्हारी जय हो जय हो जय हो,..)
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*
और इसी चाटुकारिता से खुश होकर अंग्रेजों ने उसे नोब्ले पुरस्कार दिया..
आपको क्या लगता है की अंग्रेजों के समय में नोबल पुरस्कार और रायबहादुर की पदवी देश्भाग्तों को मिला करती थी,,
नहीं!
अंग्रेजी सरकार के कुछ नियम थे,, जो लोग अंग्रेजों की जितनी ज्यादा  चाटुकारिता करते थयून्हे रायबहादुर की पदवी मिल जाया करती थी,,उसी को  अन्ग्रेजियो सर्कार हिंदुस्तान और इंग्लैंड में नईट-हुड की पदवियां दे दिया  करती थी..*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*तो अगर कोई मुझसे कहे की जन गन मन गिये , मैं क्यों गाउ.. हिन्दुस्तान का  गीत नहि है जन गन मन.. हिन्दुस्तान का गीत तो वन्दे मातरम् रहा है..
और जिस वन्दे मातरम् को गाने से दिल में एक जज्बा पैदा हो जाता है उसे  राष्ट्रीय गीत का दर्ज़ा बहुत बाद में मिला जबकि गुलामी के गीत जन गन मन को  अजाजी के तुरंत बाद राष्ट्रीय गान घोषित कर दिया गया,,'*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*और आप में से बहुत कम लोग ये जानते होंगे की आजादी से पहले कांग्रेस के दो  अदिवेषणों में सर्वसम्मति से फैसला भी लिया गया था की हिंदुस्तान की आजादी  के बाद जन गन मन हमारा राष्ट्रीय गीत नहीं रहेगा..लेकिन फिर उन्ही लुच्चे  और बेशरम नेताओं ने उसी गुलामी के गीत को राष्ट्रीय गान बनाया.,.!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*और वो गीत जिस तरह से कलकात्ता में गाया गया था उसी तरह से वही गीत आजादी  के ५० साल बाद दिल्ली में एअरपोर्ट पर गया गया रानी के स्वागत में !*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*

1897 में एक कानून बनाया गया इंडियन सिटिज़नशिप एक्ट.. और उसमे एक प्रावधान  है की कोई भी ब्रिटिश का नागरिक भारत का नागरिक हो सकता है .. और अगर आप  चाहे तो ये आपको किसी भी कानून की किताब बेचने वाली दूकान पर मिल जाएगी..
खरीद  लीजिये और पढ़ लीजिये,.,
और ये 100 साल पुराना ये कानून आज भी चल रहा है और उसी कानून के आधार पर  ब्रिटेन की रानी बिना पासपोर्ट और वीसा के 1997 में भारत आई थी...*


> *आ गया ...आ गया ...समस्या निपटाने आ गया ( हलवा वाला मत समझना )
> मित्र don king ..
> भारत एक सम्पूर्ण प्रभुत्व  संपन्न राष्ट्र है और 1949 में संविधान रचना के बाद अपने को गणराज्य घोषित  कर चुका है (आशा है गणराज्य का अर्थ समझते होंगे )
> यधपि गणराज्य घोषित करने के बाद भी भारत ने ब्रिटिश राष्ट्रकुल से सम्बन्ध नहीं छोड़े और राष्ट्रकुल का सदस्य बना रहा केवल और केवल इसिलए की ब्रिटिश सम्राट के स्वाधीन राष्ट्रों के स्वतंत्र संगम के प्रतिक के रूप में जिंदा रहे 
> इसी कारण से इंग्लैंड के  सम्राट को प्रतीकात्मक अध्यक्ष के रूप में केवल स्वीकार करता है ..न की  वास्तविक ..इसीलिए उनसे पासपोर्ट और वीजा नहीं मांगी जा सकती /
> लेकिन ये याद रखें की यदि  इंग्लैंड के राजा या रानी भारत आतें हैं तो उन्हें भारत के राष्ट्रपति की  तुलना में कोई पुर्विकता नहीं मिलेगी 
> '' ये स्वेच्छा से किया गया करार है  ''
> पूर्वाग्रह से निकालने के लिए इतना काफी है 
> *

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*और दुसरी बात का जवाब में अब यहाँ दूंगा की क्या भारत आज भी ब्रिटेन का एक उपनिवेश हैं..
तो आप अगर ये जानना चाहते हैं तो 1946 का एक कानून है जिसका नाम है इंडियन  इन्देपेंदेंस एक्ट! वो खरीद कर पढ़ लीजिये इसका जवाब आपको वहां मिल जायेगा..  1946 का जो इंडियन इन्देपेंदेंस एक्ट है वो अंग्रेजों ने पारित किया था  लन्दन में ! और उस कानून के पारित करने के बाद नाग्रेजों ने क्या किया  था??? भारत और पाकिस्तान का बंटवारा किया था अंग्रेजों ने..
बहुत कम लोग ये जानते हैं की भारत और पाकिस्तान का बंटवारा बाकायदा कानून  बनाकर अंग्रेजों ने किया था..और उस कानून की प्रस्तावना में ये साफ़ साफ़  लिखा है की भारत और पाकिस्तान दो डोमिनियन स्टेट बनेंगे,., डोमिनियन स्टेट  के मायने हैं कि एक बड़े राज्य के अधीन छोटा राज्य! 
इसका मतलब क्या हुआ?*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*इसका मतलब ये हुआ कि हम.. यानि भारत और पाकिस्तान 1946 के उस एक्ट के आधार  पर दो डोमिनियन स्टेट बनाये गए हैं नाकि इन्देपेंदेंस नेशन !
तो ब्रिटेन कि रानी का नाम निमंत्रण पत्रों में क्यूँ भारत के राष्ट्रपति  और परधानमंत्री से ऊपर लिखा था इसका जवाब मिलता है! 1946 के उस इन्देपेंस  एक्ट के कानून में.. आप में से कोई चाहे तो वो किताब खरीदकर पढ़ सकता है..  शायद 20 या 25 रुपये में आपको मिल जाएगी..*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

_और शायद बहुत ही कम लोग जानते होंगे कि कामन वेल्थ नेशंस में हमारी एंट्री ब्रिटिश डोमिनियन के नाम से है नाकि इंडियन रेपुब्लीक के.._

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*ये इतना गंभीर प्रशन है ये आजादी के समय में उठाया जाना चाहिए था.. और कुछ  नेताओं ने उठाया भी था लेकिन उनकी बात को किनारे कर दिया गया.. क्यूंकि उस  ज़माने के बड़े नेताओं को सत्ता कि और कुर्सी कि ऐसी ही भूख थी जैसी आज के  समय में इन राजनीतिज्ञों को है.,.*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

_मैं आप सबसे बड़े विनम्र शब्दों में कह रहा हूँ कि पंडित नेहरु के मन में  जितना लालच था सत्ता और कुर्सी का वो उतना ही है जितना आज के भ्रस्त  नेताओं  के दिल में होता है..
उस समय भी कैसे मोहम्मद अली जिन्नाह और नेहरु के बीच में क्या कुछ हुआ और  कैसे पटेल को सर्व्सेह्मती मिलने के बावजूद नेहरु ने गाँधी के ऊपर दबाव  बनाया.._

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*इस विषय पर बताने को बहुत कुछ था लेकिन वो सब शायद फोरम के नियमों कि सीमा  को लांघ जाये इसलिए इस विषय पर अपनी बात को यहीं विराम दूंगा.. और दुबारा  फिर किसी और विषय पर अपनी बात रखूँगा!*

----------


## gopu

> _मैं आप सबसे बड़े विनम्र शब्दों में कह रहा हूँ कि पंडित नेहरु के मन में  जितना लालच था सत्ता और कुर्सी का वो उतना ही है जितना आज के भ्रस्त  नेताओं  के दिल में होता है..
> उस समय भी कैसे मोहम्मद अली जिन्नाह और नेहरु के बीच में क्या कुछ हुआ और  कैसे पटेल को सर्व्सेह्मती मिलने के बावजूद नेहरु ने गाँधी के ऊपर दबाव  बनाया.._


मैं आपसे पूर्णतः सहमत हूँ तथा इस एतिहासिक तथ्य को भारत की आज़ादी की लड़ाई का सब से बड़ा कलंक मानता हूँ 
जिस आज़ादी के लिए भगत सिंह और अनगिनत रणबांकुरे पुण्यवेदी पे चढ़ गए 
उस आज़ादी की प्राप्ति के बाद इन सत्तालोलुप व्यक्तियों ने राष्ट्र की ही बलि चढ़ा दी

----------


## Ranveer

अगर मै सभी तथ्यों का स्पष्टीकरण दे भी दूँ तब भी आपके पूर्वाग्रह को दूर नहीं कर सकता (ऐसा मुझे प्रतीत होता है )
कृपया क्षमा करें :salut:

----------


## jhatka

> अगर मै सभी तथ्यों का स्पष्टीकरण दे भी दूँ तब भी आपके पूर्वाग्रह को दूर नहीं कर सकता (ऐसा मुझे प्रतीत होता है )
> कृपया क्षमा करें :salut:


* बड़े भाई
मुझे भी ये  समस्या गंभीर लगती है 
*

----------


## jhatka

*don जी
इस तरह के सूत्र बनाकर और तर्क देकर जो भी साबित करना चाह रहें हैं उससे मुझे लगता है की कुछ हासिल होने वाला नहीं है ..आप खुद सोचिय क्या यह एक रचनात्मक सूत्र है ?किसी भी देश के स्वतंत्रता आन्दोलन के कई पहलु  होतें हैं जो व्यक्तिगत अवधारणा से मेल नहीं खाते परन्तु एक देश के निवासी होने के कारन सामंजस्य और बंधुत्व के साथ स्वीकार करना पड़ता है /अगर आप पकिस्तान जाकर देखें तो वहाँ पर भी जिन्ना को गाली देने वाले बहुत लोग मिलेंगे ..तो क्या हम इससे कुछ हासिल कर सकतें हैं ?
स्पष्ट विचार होना अच्छी बात है पर यह ध्यान रहे की किसी को अहित न करे और मेरी नज़र में तो  ये  गलत  है/ इसके बाद आप शायद कहें की मै तो बस अपने विचार  तर्क रख रहा था तो इसमें गलत क्या है .
बेहतर होगा की आप खुद सोचें*

----------


## Munneraja

> *जन गन मन अधिनायक जय है
> भारत भाग्य विधाता
> (हे भारत की जनता के दिलों के मानों के अधिनायक तुम्हारी सदा ही जय हो. और तुम ही भारत के भाग्य के विधाता हो..)
> वाह रविन्द्र नाथ, तुमने तो पंचम को विधाता बताकर भगवान् के बराबर बैठा दिया
> *


मेरे अनुसार आप शब्दों के अर्थ गलत निकाल रहे हैं 

क्या आप इन शब्दों के सही अर्थ पूर्ण रूप से बताएँगे या मुझे कहीं से प्रयत्न करना होगा. आप भारत के राष्ट्रीय गान को अपमानित तरीके से परिभाषित करने की कोशिश कर रहे हैं.

जन गण मन अधिनायक जय हे भारत भाग्य विधाता.

यहाँ भावार्थ इस प्रकार से होंगे 
जन, गण, मन, अधिनायक जय हे भारत भाग्य विधाता
अब इस लाइन के शब्दार्थ उद्घोषित कीजिये

----------


## sanjchou

ऐसा ब्रिटेन के राष्ट्राध्यक्ष होने के कारण रानी एलिजाबेथ के साथ हुआ, और आपको यह सब करना पड़ेगा अगर आप ब्रिटिश कौमन्वेल्थ के सदस्य हैं। याद कीजिए अभी हाल में होने वाले कौमन्वेल्थ खेल, ब्रिटिश रानी उस खेल में हिस्सा लेने वाले हर देश में बिना वीसा जा सकती है। आप अपने को कौमन्वेल्थ से अलग कर लीजिए, फ़िर ब्रिटिश रानी को भी वेसा लेना होगा भारत में आने के लिए।

अब कौमन्वेल्थ में बने रहने का फ़ायदा क्या है, यह एक अलग बहस का विषय है...

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

जहाँ तक मुझे पता है कि ब्रिटेन की महारानी के नाम से पासपोर्ट निर्गत नहीं किया जाता.. और वो बिना पासपोर्ट के न सिर्फ भारत बल्कि दुनिया के किसी भी देश में एक शाही मेहमान  की  तरह सफर करती हैं. इसलिए इस मुद्दे पर हमें इतना संवेदनशील  नहीं होना चाहिए.. 

अब ये जो गुलाम मानसिकता का प्रश्न है.. इस तथ्य  को तो हम झुठला नहीं सकते कि किसी समय में हम ब्रिटेन के गुलाम थे और वे हम पे शासन किया करते थे.  मेरे ख्याल में गुलाम मानसिकता आज भी हरेक भारतीय के मन में किसी न किसी रूप (छोटे/बड़े) में मौजूद है. पाश्चात्य संस्कृति/वेशभूषा  से लगाव, अंग्रेजी प्रेम, गोरेपन का मोह इत्यादि कई चीजें है जिनमें हमें इस मानसिकता कि झलक मिलती है. जब अंग्रेजों का भारत पर शासन था तो उन्होंने हम पर सिर्फ शारीरिक रूप से ही नहीं मनोवैज्ञानिक रूप से भी शासन किया था..हमें और हमारी संस्कृति को हीन दिखा और जता के. और दरअसल कोई भी साम्राज्यवादी देश अपने गुलाम देश के साथ ऐसा ही करेगा! यहाँ  ये नहीं होना चाहिए कि हम छोटी छोटी बातों  पे संवेदनशीलता दिखा कर ये दिखलाने कि कोशिश करें कि अब हम आपके गुलाम नहीं..बल्कि  सच्चे अर्थों में, मन से, उनकी मानसिक गुलामी से छुटकारा पाएं. अब इसका मतलब यह नहीं कि कट्टरपंथी  बन जाएँ और अपनी संस्कृति के  गलत चलनो और प्रथाओ को भी श्रेष्ठतम साबित करने में जुट जाएँ. बस हमें पहले अपने अंदर की  हीनभावनाओं को समझना होगा, उनके पीछे के कारणों को समझन होगा और उन्हें निकालना होगा. हमारे देश  में गरीबी, अशिक्षा, जातिवाद, भेदभाव, फूट आदि कई ऐसी कमियां/बुराइयां है जिनपे विजय पानी होगी.. उससे ही काफ़ी हद तक इस हीन भावना का इलाज हो जायेगा..आखीर क्या वो चीज है जो हमें पाश्चात्य जगत की ओर  आकर्षित करती है? उनकी सम्पन्नता, खुलापन इत्यादि चीजें ही न? अब ये विषय थोडा विवाद भरा है तो मैं बस इतना ही बोलना चाहूंगी.. वैसे मुझे ये नहीं पता कि आपने किन "राजीव जी" का जिक्र किया है..इसलिए  आपसे उनकी योग्यता के बारे में और उनकी किताब किस दशक में आई थी/आया करती थी? ये दो बातें जानना चाहूंगी...

----------


## Ranveer

> मुझे ये नहीं पता कि आपने किन "राजीव जी" का जिक्र किया है..इसलिए  आपसे उनकी योग्यता के बारे में और उनकी किताब किस दशक में आई थी/आया करती थी? ये दो बातें जानना चाहूंगी...


*काम्या जी
मुझे लगता है की ये राजीव दीक्षित की बात कर रहें हैं  इनके बारे में विकिपीडिया में आप जान सकतीं हैं
अगर और कोई हैं तो मै भी  नहीं जानता*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

> *काम्या जी
> मुझे लगता है की ये राजीव दीक्षित की बात कर रहें हैं  इनके बारे में विकिपीडिया में आप जान सकतीं हैं
> अगर और कोई हैं तो मै भी  नहीं जानता*


क्या आप विकिपीडिया लिंक देने का कष्ट कर सकते है? क्यूंकि मुझे गूगल करने से नहीं मिला....

----------


## Ranveer

> क्या आप विकिपीडिया लिंक देने का कष्ट कर सकते है? क्यूंकि मुझे गूगल करने से नहीं मिला....


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rajiv_Dixit
http://rajivdixit.in/Home.aspx

----------


## guruji

Indian Independence Act 1947
http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/Geo6/10-11/30

----------


## guruji

http://nirmal-anand.blogspot.com/200...-post_920.html



> मेरे अनुसार आप शब्दों के अर्थ गलत निकाल रहे हैं 
> 
> क्या आप इन शब्दों के सही अर्थ पूर्ण रूप से बताएँगे या मुझे कहीं से प्रयत्न करना होगा. आप भारत के राष्ट्रीय गान को अपमानित तरीके से परिभाषित करने की कोशिश कर रहे हैं.
> 
> जन गण मन अधिनायक जय हे भारत भाग्य विधाता.
> 
> यहाँ भावार्थ इस प्रकार से होंगे 
> जन, गण, मन, अधिनायक जय हे भारत भाग्य विधाता
> अब इस लाइन के शब्दार्थ उद्घोषित कीजिये

----------


## guruji

श्री राजीव दिक्षित जी



> *काम्या जी
> मुझे लगता है की ये राजीव दीक्षित की बात कर रहें हैं  इनके बारे में विकिपीडिया में आप जान सकतीं हैं
> अगर और कोई हैं तो मै भी  नहीं जानता*

----------


## pooja

निम्न लिंक सूत्र को पूर्णता की और अग्रेषित करेगा  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmwhMY2iqtQ

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

मित्र कभी आप ये बोलकर अपना तर्क नहीं रखते कि फिजूल कि बहस नहीं करना  चाहते.. कभी ये बोलकर कि आपके बोलने से भी कुछ फर्क नहीं पड़ेगा?
बजे इनके आप सीधे सीधे अपनी बात क्यूँ नहीं रखते,, और अगर नहीं रख सकते तो ये फिजूल में लिखने का भी कोई अर्थ नहीं रह जाता मित्र [QUOTE=Ranveer;152931]अगर मै सभी तथ्यों का स्पष्टीकरण दे भी दूँ तब भी आपके पूर्वाग्रह को दूर नहीं कर सकता (ऐसा मुझे प्रतीत होता है )
कृपया क्षमा करें :salut:[/QUOTE]




> अरे भाई डर लगता है की किसी को बुरा न लगे (ऐसा पहले का अनुभव है दोस्त )
> खैर अभी मूड नहीं है कल कुछ स्पष्ट करने की कोशिश करूंगा //

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

मित्र ऐसा है कि होने तो तब भी कुछ भी वाला नहीं है जब ४ लोग साथ बैठकर देश  कि राजनीति पर चर्चा करते हैं या भ्रस्ताचार की बात करते हैं.. होना तो  कुछ भी नहीं है,,'





> *don जी
> इस तरह के सूत्र बनाकर और तर्क देकर जो भी साबित करना चाह रहें हैं उससे मुझे लगता है की कुछ हासिल होने वाला नहीं है ..आप खुद सोचिय क्या यह एक रचनात्मक सूत्र है ?किसी भी देश के स्वतंत्रता आन्दोलन के कई पहलु  होतें हैं जो व्यक्तिगत अवधारणा से मेल नहीं खाते परन्तु एक देश के निवासी होने के कारन सामंजस्य और बंधुत्व के साथ स्वीकार करना पड़ता है /अगर आप पकिस्तान जाकर देखें तो वहाँ पर भी जिन्ना को गाली देने वाले बहुत लोग मिलेंगे ..तो क्या हम इससे कुछ हासिल कर सकतें हैं ?
> स्पष्ट विचार होना अच्छी बात है पर यह ध्यान रहे की किसी को अहित न करे और मेरी नज़र में तो  ये  गलत  है/ इसके बाद आप शायद कहें की मै तो बस अपने विचार  तर्क रख रहा था तो इसमें गलत क्या है .
> बेहतर होगा की आप खुद सोचें*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

आप कृपया कोई तथ्य दें.. मैं नहीं मानता की ब्रिटेन की रानी होने के नाते  वो किसी भी देश में शाही मेहमान होने के नाते सफ़र कर सकती है.. रजा या  रानी होंगे अपने देश में होंगे,,
अमेरिका फ्रांस या और भी बाकी के शक्तिशाली देश ..किसी को भी बिना पासपोर्ट  और वीसा के देश में घुसने की अनुमति नहीं देते,, चाहे वो कहीं रजा हो या  सिपाही !




> जहाँ तक मुझे पता है कि ब्रिटेन की महारानी के नाम से पासपोर्ट निर्गत नहीं किया जाता.. और वो बिना पासपोर्ट के न सिर्फ भारत बल्कि दुनिया के किसी भी देश में एक शाही मेहमान  की  तरह सफर करती हैं. इसलिए इस मुद्दे पर हमें इतना संवेदनशील  नहीं होना चाहिए.. 
> 
> .

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

गुरु जी द्वारा दिए गए लिंक से ही एक प्रविष्टि उठा रहा हूँ.. और यहाँ डाल रहा हूँ.
यदि आप लोग अभी भी भ्रमित हैं तो मैं बताना चाहूँगा, और वह भी पूरी गारंटी  के साथ, कि जी हाँ, जन गण मन का अधिनायक जार्ज पंचम ही है। बहुत से लोगों  को तो शायद यह भी ज्ञात नहीं है कि जिस राष्ट्रगीत या राष्ट्रगान को हम  बचपन से ही गाते चले आ रहे हैं वह किस भाषा में है और उसका अर्थ क्या है?  भारत के 100% लोग इसे गाते हैं किन्तु विडम्बना यह है कि इसे गाने वाले तथा  गवाने वाले में से मुश्किल से 5% लोग भी शायद ही जानते हैं कि यह किस भाषा  में है और इसका अर्थ क्या है?

दरअसल यह बंगाली भाषा में है  यद्यपि मैं बंगाली नहीं जानता पर उत्सुकतावश पता करने पर इसका जो अर्थ  मुझे पता चला वह मैं यहाँ आप लोगों की जानकारी के लिये प्रस्तुत कर रहा  हूँ:

जन गण मन अधिनायक जय हे,
(हे जनता के तानाशाह,)
भारत-भाग्य-विधाता।
(आप भारत देश के भाग्य को रचने वाले विधाता हैं।)
पंजाब, सिंध, गुजरात, मराठा,
(उस भारत के जिसके पंजाब, सिंध, गुजरात, महाराष्ट्र,)
द्वाविड़, उत्कल, बंग।
(द्रविड़ - मद्रास -, उड़ीसा, और बंगाल जैसे प्रदेश हैं।)
विन्ध्य, हिमाचल, यमुना-गंगा,
(जिसके विन्ध्य तथा हिमालय जैसे पर्वत और यमुना-गंगा जैसी नदियाँ)
उच्छल जलधि तरंगा।
(जिनकी तरंगे उच्छृंकल होकर बहती हैं।)
तव शुभ नामे जागे,
(भोर में जागते ही आपका नाम लेते हैं,)
तव शुभ आशिष माँगे।
(और इस प्रकार आपका प्रातःस्मरण करके आपके आशीर्वाद की कामना करते हैं।)
जन-गण-मंगलदायक जय हे,
(हे जनता के मंगल करने वाले, आपकी जय हो,)
गाहे तव जयगाथा,
(वे सब आपका ही जयगान करते हैं,)
जन-गण-मंगलदायक जय हे,
(हे प्रजा के मंगलकारी महोदय,)
भारत भाग्य विधाता।
(आप ही भारत के भाग्य के विधाता हैं।)
जय हे, जय हे, जय हे,
(आपकी जय हो, जय हो, जय हो,)
जय, जय, जय, जय हे।
(जय, जय, जय, जय हो, अर्थात् सदा-सर्वदा जय होती रहे) 




> मेरे अनुसार आप शब्दों के अर्थ गलत निकाल रहे हैं 
> 
> क्या आप इन शब्दों के सही अर्थ पूर्ण रूप से बताएँगे या मुझे कहीं से प्रयत्न करना होगा. आप भारत के राष्ट्रीय गान को अपमानित तरीके से परिभाषित करने की कोशिश कर रहे हैं.
> 
> जन गण मन अधिनायक जय हे भारत भाग्य विधाता.
> 
> यहाँ भावार्थ इस प्रकार से होंगे 
> जन, गण, मन, अधिनायक जय हे भारत भाग्य विधाता
> अब इस लाइन के शब्दार्थ उद्घोषित कीजिये

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

> आप कृपया कोई तथ्य दें.. मैं नहीं मानता की ब्रिटेन की रानी होने के नाते वो किसी भी देश में शाही मेहमान होने के नाते सफ़र कर सकती है.. रजा या रानी होंगे अपने देश में होंगे,,
> अमेरिका फ्रांस या और भी बाकी के शक्तिशाली देश ..किसी को भी बिना पासपोर्ट और वीसा के देश में घुसने की अनुमति नहीं देते,, चाहे वो कहीं रजा हो या सिपाही !


प्रिय डोन किंग जी, ये ब्रिटिश शाही परिवार की अधिकारिक वेबसाइट की लिंक है जिस पे इस बात की पुष्टि की गयी है कि महारानी को पासपोर्ट की जरुरत नहीं पड़ती और न ही उनके अधिकार में कोई पासपोर्ट है....

http://www.royal.gov.uk/MonarchUK/Ro...passports.aspx

दूसरी लिंक याहू एन्सर्स की है जहाँ पे इस बात पर आपको थोड़ी चर्चा मिल जायेगी..

http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question...6141429AAo2wuK

----------


## pooja

मेरे पास एक ऑडियो फाइल है जिसमे इन सारी बातो का जवाब है मगर मै उसे यहाँ अपलोड नहीं कर पा रही हु अगर कोई जानता है तो बताये

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> प्रिय डोन किंग जी, ये ब्रिटिश शाही परिवार की अधिकारिक वेबसाइट की लिंक है जिस पे इस बात की पुष्टि की गयी है कि महारानी को पासपोर्ट की जरुरत नहीं पड़ती और न ही उनके अधिकार में कोई पासपोर्ट है....
> 
> http://www.royal.gov.uk/MonarchUK/Ro...passports.aspx
> 
> दूसरी लिंक याहू एन्सर्स की है जहाँ पे इस बात पर आपको थोड़ी चर्चा मिल जायेगी..
> 
> http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question...6141429AAo2wuK



अविश्वसनीय! 
आश्चर्य !

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> मेरे पास एक ऑडियो फाइल है जिसमे इन सारी बातो का जवाब है मगर मै उसे यहाँ अपलोड नहीं कर पा रही हु अगर कोई जानता है तो बताये


इंतज़ार करेंगे.. कोशिश करें.

----------


## pooja

> इंतज़ार करेंगे.. कोशिश करें.


 मेरा मतलब है की मुझे नहीं पता है की ऑडियो फाइल को यहाँ केसे उपलोड किया जाये , इसका क्या तरीका है वो बताये

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> मेरा मतलब है की मुझे नहीं पता है की ऑडियो फाइल को यहाँ केसे उपलोड किया जाये , इसका क्या तरीका है वो बताये


 *तरीका नियामक जी से पूछिए .. शायद ऑडियो उपलोड नहीं होगी..* *,, और वैसे यहाँ पर हम विडियो या ऑडियो को सुनकर टाइप ही करते हैं,.,,
आप अपने उस ऑडियो की बात को अपने विचारों में दे सकती हैं.. टाइप कर सकती हैं..
आगे आपकी मर्ज़ी..

आपकी प्रतिक्रिया के लिए धन्यवाद..*

----------


## alysweety

डौन  जी 
आपकी बात सच है 
मुझे भी ये बात कुछ दिनों पहले ही मालूम हुई, जब हमारे टीचर ने ये बात बताई थी 
उस समय तो यकीं नहीं हुआ था 
पर आज आप से जान कर कन्फर्म हुई

----------


## jhatka

> डौन  जी 
> आपकी बात सच है 
> मुझे भी ये बात कुछ दिनों पहले ही मालूम हुई, जब हमारे टीचर ने ये बात बताई थी 
> उस समय तो यकीं नहीं हुआ था 
> पर आज आप से जान कर कन्फर्म हुई


आप स्कूल  में पढतें /पढ़तीं  हैं क्या ..?
क्योंकि ऐसी चीज़ें कॉलेज में पढ़ाई होने लगीं तो मुझे अफ़सोस होगा की हम अवनति की ओर जा रहें हैं /:BangHead:

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> आप स्कूल  में पढतें /पढ़तीं  हैं क्या ..?
> क्योंकि ऐसी चीज़ें कॉलेज में पढ़ाई होने लगीं तो मुझे अफ़सोस होगा की हम अवनति की ओर जा रहें हैं /:BangHead:


 *

अफ़सोस तो ये भी है की हमें बहुत सी ग़लतफ़हमियाँ है.. जिन्हें दूर करना तो  दूर उनके बारे में बात तक करना जरूरी नहीं समझते.. इन बातों को बेशक बचपन  में ही बच्चों को बताना जरूरी है ताकि उन्हें बाद में इस बात का अफ़सोस न हो  की जिन्हें वो चाचा या बापू संबोधित करते रहे वो सच में क्या थे!..*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*धन्यवाद आपके विचारों के लिए.. कोशिश करें अगर आप भी ज्यादा से ज्यादा  लोगों को इन सब बातों से रूबरू करवा सकें.. ताकि कुछ गिनोने और काले चेहरों  से पर्दा उठ सके..*



> डौन  जी 
> आपकी बात सच है 
> मुझे भी ये बात कुछ दिनों पहले ही मालूम हुई, जब हमारे टीचर ने ये बात बताई थी 
> उस समय तो यकीं नहीं हुआ था 
> पर आज आप से जान कर कन्फर्म हुई

----------


## pooja

जन गण मन.. को नोबल विजेता गुरुदेव रविंद्रनाथ टैगोर ने 1919 में लिखा था किंग जॉर्ज पंचम के सम्मान में जब वे महारानी के साथ भारत पधारे थे (इंडिया गेट भी उसी दौरान बना था जिसपर ब्रिटिश सरकार के वफादार बलिदानी सिपाहियों के नाम खुदवाए गए थे, और जिस पर आज भी भारत के राष्ट्रपति सभी सेनाध्यक्षों के साथ गणतंत्र दिवस की परेड से पहले फूल चढ़ाने जाते हैं)। कहा जाता है कि पंडित मोतीलाल नेहरू ने इसमें पांच और अंतरे जुड़वाए थे जो किंग और क्वीन के सम्मान में थे।
इसके मूल बंगाली संस्करण में भी सिर्फ पंजाब, सिंध, गुजरात, मराठा.. आदि राज्यों का उल्लेख था जो सीधे ब्रिटिश साम्राज्य के अधीन थे। गौर करने वाली बात है कि कश्मीर, राजस्थान आंध्र, मैसूर केरल आदि किसी भी देशी रियासत या राज्य का जिक्र नहीं था जो कि तब भी अखंड भारत के महत्वपूर्ण अंग थे। हिंद महासागर और अरब सागर का भी जिक्र नहीं है जो उस वक्त सीधे तौर पर पुर्तगालियों के नियंत्रण में थे।
'जन गण मन अधिनायक' सीधे तौर पर जॉर्ज पंचम को बुलाया गया था जो भारत के भाग्य विधाता थे।
अगले अंतरों के भी अर्थ उन्हीं का महिमा मंडन करते हैं। जरा बानगी देखें

पंजाब सिंध गुजरात मराठा द्रविढ़ उत्कल बंग विंध्य हिमांचल जमुना गंगा उच्छल जलधि तरंग... (इन सभी राज्यों, पर्वतों और नदियों के तट पर रहने वाले आपके आशीर्वचनों के उभिलाषी हैं )
तव शुभ नामे जागे, तव शुभ आशिष मांगे, गाये तव जय गाथा... (भारतीय) लोग आपका शुभ नाम लेते हुए जागते हैं और आपसे शुभ आशीर्वाद मांगते हैं। इसके बाद आपकी जयगाथा गाते हैं। 
जन गण मंगल दायक जय हे भारत भाग्य विधाता... हे (भारतीय) जन गण को मंगल प्रदान करने वाले, हे भारत के भाग्य विधाता, आपकी जय हो.. जय हो, जय हो, जय हो.. हर तरफ जय ही जय हो

पूरी कविता में कहीं भी भारत का जिक्र नहीं है। ये मातृभूमि की वंदना नहीं, बल्कि महारानी और महाराजा का गुणगान था।
आगे से जब भी आप राष्ट्रगान के तौर पर जन गण मन अधिनायक दोहराएं, एक बार विचार अवश्य करें कि पिछले पचास वर्षों से भी अधिक समय से आखिर किसकी जय कर रहे हैं हम डेढ़ अरब भारतवासी?
क्या हम कभी समझ पाएंगे ???

----------


## pooja

यहाँ यह बताना उल्लेखनीय होगा की जो राष्ट्रगान आज हम गाते है वो उस मूल गीत का छोटा सा अंश है, सम्पूर्ण गीत (जो जार्ज पंचम के स्वागत हेतु गाया गया था )वो इस प्रकार है

----------


## pooja

*मित्र डोन किंग जी की बाते शत प्रतिशत सत्य है और अब मै यहाँ जो एतिहासिक दस्तावेज उपलब्ध करा रही हु उसके बाद किसी के मन मे कोई शक नहीं रहेगा, ये है जार्ज  पंचम के लिए लिखे गए गीत (जिसे मेरा दिल राष्ट्र गान नहीं मानता ) का अंग्रेजी मे रूपांतरण स्वयं उसके रचनाकार रविन्द्र नाथ टेगोर द्वारा उनकी स्वयं की हस्तलिपि मे*

----------


## pooja

........

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*पूजा जी// सहयोग के लिए बहुत धन्यवाद.. 
बात समझ में सबके आ रही है.. लेकिन हर कोई जब अपना उल्लू सीधा करने पर तुला हुआ है वहां किसी से क्या आशा कि जा सकती है...
ये सच है कि आजादी से पूर्व जितने भी स्वार्थी और भ्रष्ट बेशरम लोग  थे वो आज पूजनीय बताये जाते हैं किताबों में..  
आपने बिलकुल सही प्रमाण जुटाएं हैं..
धन्यवाद...*



> जन गण मन.. को नोबल विजेता गुरुदेव रविंद्रनाथ टैगोर ने 1919 में लिखा था किंग जॉर्ज पंचम के सम्मान में जब वे महारानी के साथ भारत पधारे थे (इंडिया गेट भी उसी दौरान बना था जिसपर ब्रिटिश सरकार के वफादार बलिदानी सिपाहियों के नाम खुदवाए गए थे, और जिस पर आज भी भारत के राष्ट्रपति सभी सेनाध्यक्षों के साथ गणतंत्र दिवस की परेड से पहले फूल चढ़ाने जाते हैं)। कहा जाता है कि पंडित मोतीलाल नेहरू ने इसमें पांच और अंतरे जुड़वाए थे जो किंग और क्वीन के सम्मान में थे।
> इसके मूल बंगाली संस्करण में भी सिर्फ पंजाब, सिंध, गुजरात, मराठा.. आदि राज्यों का उल्लेख था जो सीधे ब्रिटिश साम्राज्य के अधीन थे। गौर करने वाली बात है कि कश्मीर, राजस्थान आंध्र, मैसूर केरल आदि किसी भी देशी रियासत या राज्य का जिक्र नहीं था जो कि तब भी अखंड भारत के महत्वपूर्ण अंग थे। हिंद महासागर और अरब सागर का भी जिक्र नहीं है जो उस वक्त सीधे तौर पर पुर्तगालियों के नियंत्रण में थे।
> 'जन गण मन अधिनायक' सीधे तौर पर जॉर्ज पंचम को बुलाया गया था जो भारत के भाग्य विधाता थे।
> अगले अंतरों के भी अर्थ उन्हीं का महिमा मंडन करते हैं। जरा बानगी देखें
> 
> पंजाब सिंध गुजरात मराठा द्रविढ़ उत्कल बंग विंध्य हिमांचल जमुना गंगा उच्छल जलधि तरंग... (इन सभी राज्यों, पर्वतों और नदियों के तट पर रहने वाले आपके आशीर्वचनों के उभिलाषी हैं )
> तव शुभ नामे जागे, तव शुभ आशिष मांगे, गाये तव जय गाथा... (भारतीय) लोग आपका शुभ नाम लेते हुए जागते हैं और आपसे शुभ आशीर्वाद मांगते हैं। इसके बाद आपकी जयगाथा गाते हैं। 
> जन गण मंगल दायक जय हे भारत भाग्य विधाता... हे (भारतीय) जन गण को मंगल प्रदान करने वाले, हे भारत के भाग्य विधाता, आपकी जय हो.. जय हो, जय हो, जय हो.. हर तरफ जय ही जय हो
> 
> ...

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> यहाँ यह बताना उल्लेखनीय होगा की जो राष्ट्रगान आज हम गाते है वो उस मूल गीत का छोटा सा अंश है, सम्पूर्ण गीत (जो जार्ज पंचम के स्वागत हेतु गाया गया था )वो इस प्रकार है



*टेगोर खानदान उस समय अंग्रेजों कि चापलूसी के लिए पुरे भारत में प्रसिद्द  था...  राष्ट्र गान का दर्ज़ा भी उसी जैसे अन्य बेशरम चापलूसों और स्वार्थी  और हद्द से ज्यादा चालाक लोगों के कारन मिला जो बाद में प्रधान-मंत्री  और  देश का पिता और न जाने क्या क्या कहकर सम्भोदित किये जाते हैं...*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बिउल्कुल सपष्ट है कि किस तरह से बिलकुल पैरों में पड़कर जुटें तक चाटने के  लिए तैयार हुए पड़े हैं रचनाकार . जो जोर्ज पंचम को भगवान् से भी बढ़कर मान  रहे हैं... और लोगों का इतने  साल बाद भी उल्लू बनाया जा रहा है... लानत है  ऐसे लोगों पर...*

पूजा जी आपका दिल से धन्यवाद जो आपने ये सब खोज कर   यहाँ डाला..



> ........





> *मित्र डोन किंग जी की बाते शत प्रतिशत सत्य है और अब मै यहाँ जो एतिहासिक दस्तावेज उपलब्ध करा रही हु उसके बाद किसी के मन मे कोई शक नहीं रहेगा, ये है जार्ज  पंचम के लिए लिखे गए गीत (जिसे मेरा दिल राष्ट्र गान नहीं मानता ) का अंग्रेजी मे रूपांतरण स्वयं उसके रचनाकार रविन्द्र नाथ टेगोर द्वारा उनकी स्वयं की हस्तलिपि मे*

----------


## pooja

एक और महत्वपूर्ण बात ये बताना चाहूंगी की जब जार्ज पंचम आया और इस गीत को जब उसके स्वागत में बजाया गया तो वो इसका अर्थ नहीं समझ  पाया  (समझता भी केसे, गीत बंगला और संस्कृत में है और वो एक अंग्रेज था ) बाद में उसने इस गीत का अंग्रेजी में अनुवाद पढ़ा तो उसके क्या शब्द थे वो बताती हु "इतनी खुशामद तो आज तक किसी ने मेरी मातृभूमि इंग्लॅण्ड में नही की " और इसके बाद उसने इस गीत के रचनाकार यानि रविन्द्र नाथ टेगोर को बुलवाया और उन्हें नोबेल पुरुस्कार देने की घोषणा की, रविन्द्र नाथ टेगोर ये जानते थे की अगर अंग्रेजो की खुशामद में गाये गए गीत पर उन्हें अंग्रेजो द्वारा नोबेल पुरुस्कार दिया गया तो कोई भी गरम दल का क्रन्तिकारी उन्हें दुसरे ही दिन गोली मार देगा , इसलिए उन्होंने अंग्रेजो से प्रार्थना की नोबेल पुरस्कार उन्हें जन गन मन के लिए ना देकर उनकी एक रचना "गीतांजलि" के लिए दिया जाये और इस प्रकार रविन्द्र नाथ टेगोर को नोबेल पुरुस्कार मिला

----------


## pooja

बाद में गाँधी जी द्वारा बहुत लताड़े जाने पर उन्होंने अपनी सारी पदविया वापिस लोटाई और अंग्रेजो के खिलाफ लिखना शुरू किया , १९१९ के पहले के जितने भी लेख उन्होंने लिखे थे वो सब अंग्रेजो की खुशामद और अंग्रेजो के पक्ष में लिखे थे , अंग्रेजो के विरोध में उन्होंने १९१९ के बाद लिखना शुरू किया था,  जब जन गन मन का प्रचार अंग्रेजो द्वारा किया जा रहा था तब दुखी होकर उन्होंने अपने बहनोई श्री सुरेन्द्र नाथ बेनर्जी को एक पत्र लिखा था और उसमे ये लिखा था की "अंग्रेजो के दबाव की वजह से मैंने जार्ज पंचम के स्वागत में जो गीत लिखा था उसे आज जगह जगह पर बजाया और गाया जा रहा है ये देख के मुझे दुःख होता है और कम से कम भारतीयों द्वारा ये नहीं गाया जाना चाहिए , परन्तु आप ये बाते किसी को बताइयेगा नहीं परन्तु यदि मेरी मृत्यु हो जाये तो ये चिट्ठी सार्वजनिक कर देना " और रविन्द्र नाथ टेगोर की मृत्यु के बाद वो चिट्ठी सार्वजानिक की गयी , मैंने बहुत कोशिश की मगर उस चिट्ठी की प्रतिलिपि मुझे नहीं मिल सकी है , यदि किसी मित्र के पास उपलब्ध हो तो कृपया यहाँ प्रस्तुत करने का कष्ट करे

----------


## jhatka

*वाह...!!*
*क्या इतिहास को खोद डाला है आपलोगों ने ( बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद )*
*पर मोहतरमा क्या आप ये बताने का कष्ट करेंगी की क्या कभी सार्वजानिक रूप से रविन्द्रनाथ जी ने ये बात स्वीकार की थी ?*
*इन सब चीज़ों को बाहर निकालकर यहाँ क्या साबित किया जा रहा है ?*
*या जिन दिवंगत महाशय का जिक्र किया गया है वे क्या साबित करना चाहते थे ?*
*मेरी समझ में ये नहीं आता की आखिर ये मामला लेकर सुप्रीम कोर्ट क्यूँ नहीं जाते लोग* 
*इस तरह पब्लिक में क्यूँ अफवाह फैलातें हैं ?*

*नियामको से अनुरोध है की सूत्र को जल्दी बंद किया जाए* 
*क्यूंकि ये सम्मानजनक व्यक्तियों पर  व्यक्तिगत आक्षेपों को दर्शा रहा है 
सूत्रधार से आशा करता हूँ की मनोरंजन के नाम पर ऐसे कार्य को अंजाम न दें 
प्रबंधन से आशा करूंगा की ये सूत्र नियम विरुद्ध है की नहीं इसकी जांच कर लें 

अगर नियम विरुद्ध नहीं है तो मुझे भी कोई आपत्ति नहीं है 
धन्यवाद*

----------


## pooja

वाह क्या शानदार बात कही है आपने, यानि की अगर रविद्र नाथ टेगोर ने ये बात सार्वजानिक रूप से स्वीकार की हो तो वो गुनाहगार और उनकी चिट्ठी में लिखी हो तो बेकसूर !!!!! अगर इसी फ़ॉर्मूला के आधार पर चला जाये तो ऐ. राजा और हसन अली को फ़ौरन छोड़ दो भाई क्युकी उन्होंने भी अपनी गलती सार्वजानिक रूप से नही मानी है, उनके निजी दस्तावेजो और खोज बीन से ये सच्चाइया खोद कर बाहर निकली गई है, किसी व्यक्ति के इतिहास को क्या सिर्फ इसलिए न खोदे क्युकी उस पर महापुरुष का ठप्पा लगा दिया गया है, जो बात जैसी है उसे उसी रूप में स्वीकार कर के भेड़ चाल में चलना कहा तक उचित है?

----------


## Rated R

> *लेकिन भारत में रानी एलिज़ाबेथ आई है,बिना वीसा और पासपोर्ट के..*
> *क्यूँ???*


अतिथि देवो भवः 

इसी मन्त्र पर कई सालों पहले भी हम चले थे अंग्रेजो के लिए...अंजाम क्या हुआ ? 
-- २०० साल की गुलामी -- 


हाँ मैं जानता हूँ की अभी ये संभव नहीं है, लेकिन  भारत के संविधान में लिखा है की नियम सब के लिए बराबर है , इसकी नज़र में अमीर-गरीब में कोई अंतर नहीं है.... लेकिन यहाँ तो ऐसा नहीं दिखता है...

----------


## Ranveer

*क्षमा करें* 
*यहाँ पर मै ये कहना चाहूँगा की*
*ये एक विवाद का विषय है की राष्ट्रगान में " अधिनायक "और " भारत भाग्य विधाता " शब्द का प्रयोग किस अर्थ में किया गया है* 
*
कुछ लोग इस अधिनायक का अर्थ उनसे लगातें हैं जो भी आम जनता के दिलों में रहतें हैं ---*
*"Jan Gan Man Adhinayak Jai He"**( I Pray the leader who is leaving and rule in the mind of common and urban people )*
*--- Here Tagore indicate not only to the prime power but to the Most popular and ancient kings of India Like Ram who are still in Indian peoples thinking.*
*
भारत भाग्य विधाता में '' विधाता'' का अर्थ* *--*
*"Bharat Bhagya Vidhata"**( Builder of Indian future )*
*--- No any poet of India can give so much respect to any of emperor that he is builder of future of any country. It can only be the prime power i.e God.*

*यहाँ पर रविन्द्रनाथ टैगौर जी को ही क्यूँ ....इंदिरा गाँधी को इमरजेंसी के लिए , लालू को घोटाले के लिए ..बाजपेयी को हाईजेकर को छोड़ने के लिए ..या अभी वर्तमान में पूरे का पूरा सिस्टम खराब होने के लिए आम जनता को क्यूँ नहीं घसीटते आपलोग ....क्या उन लोगों को पकड़कर दोष देने में राजनीति की बू नही आती जो देश  के लिए कुछ कर के गए ?*

*मेरी नज़र में इतिहास को खोदकर निकलने से अगर  वर्तमान की समस्याओं पर कुछ हल निकलता हो तब सही है की उसे खंगाला जाए 
पर यदि कोई ऐसा तथ्य जिसका वर्तमान में कोई प्रासंगिकता न हो ..विश्लेषण करना कहाँ तक सही है ?
जबकि हममे से कोई  इतिहासकार तो नहीं हैं ?*

----------


## Rated R

आज भी कोई सरदार जी विदेश जाते है तो एअरपोर्ट पर उनकी पगड़ी उतारकर जाच की जाती है , वहीँ अमेरिका में एक एक्स-रे मशीन से औरतो और पुरुषो को नग्न देखा जाता है.जो की हमारी मुस्लिम बहनों की रिवाजों के खिलाफ है...भारत में हर बार ये बात उठती है और भारत सर्कार हर बार  अमेरिकी सरकार से ऐसा नहीं करने का अनुरोध करती है लेकिन अमेरिका कभी रुकता है ? 


नहीं...क्यूंकि उसे अपने देश की चिंता है.. उन्हें लगता होगा की कोई आतंकवादी अपनी पगड़ी में ग्रेनेड या कोई  बम छुपाकर ले जा रहा होगा..इसलिए सरदार भाइयों की चेकिंग  की जाती है...

----------


## Rated R

और यहाँ ? कोई वी.आई.पी आता है और उसे भगवान का दर्जा दे दिया जाता है... 

-- बाद में पता चलता है की उस व्यक्ति ने स्विस बैंक में भारत के करोड़ो रूपए छुपा रखे है -- 


मैं ना ही भारत सरकार की निंदा कर रहा हूँ ,  और ना ही किसी वी.आई.पी की बुराई... मैं तो बस इसे एक उदहारण के तौर पर पेश कर रहा था....
मैं तो बस ये कहना चाहता हूँ की भारत सरकार को सभी के साथ सामान व्यवहार करना चाहिए...

----------


## Rated R

> *क्षमा करें* 
> *यहाँ पर मै ये कहना चाहूँगा की*
> *ये एक विवाद का विषय है की राष्ट्रगान में " अधिनायक "और " भारत भाग्य विधाता " शब्द का प्रयोग किस अर्थ में किया गया है* 
> *कुछ लोग इस अधिनायक का अर्थ उनसे लगातें हैं जो भी आम जनता के दिलों में रहतें हैं ---*
> *"Jan Gan Man Adhinayak Jai He"*
> *( I Pray the leader who is leaving and rule in the mind of common and urban people )*
> *--- Here Tagore indicate not only to the prime power but to the Most popular and ancient kings of India Like Ram who are still in Indian peoples thinking.*
> *भारत भाग्य विधाता में विधाता का अर्थ " god " मानतें हैं* 
> *"Bharat Bhagya Vidhata"*
> ...


 
अभी मैंने पिछले पोस्ट्स नहीं पढ़े है रणवीर जी , पढ़कर बताऊंगा...  :Tiranga:

----------


## pooja

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSD53...layer_embedded">

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSD53...layer_embedded"
   type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"
   width="425" height="355">

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*पूजा बहुत सही जानकारी दे रहे हो.. धन्यवाद..
उस समय वैसे भी अहिंसा का ढोंग करने वाले ज्यादातर नेता अंग्रेजों के पिट्ठू ही थे,,,* 





> एक और महत्वपूर्ण बात ये बताना चाहूंगी की जब जार्ज पंचम आया और इस गीत को जब उसके स्वागत में बजाया गया तो वो इसका अर्थ नहीं समझ  पाया  (समझता भी केसे, गीत बंगला और संस्कृत में है और वो एक अंग्रेज था ) बाद में उसने इस गीत का अंग्रेजी में अनुवाद पढ़ा तो उसके क्या शब्द थे वो बताती हु "इतनी खुशामद तो आज तक किसी ने मेरी मातृभूमि इंग्लॅण्ड में नही की " और इसके बाद उसने इस गीत के रचनाकार यानि रविन्द्र नाथ टेगोर को बुलवाया और उन्हें नोबेल पुरुस्कार देने की घोषणा की, रविन्द्र नाथ टेगोर ये जानते थे की अगर अंग्रेजो की खुशामद में गाये गए गीत पर उन्हें अंग्रेजो द्वारा नोबेल पुरुस्कार दिया गया तो कोई भी गरम दल का क्रन्तिकारी उन्हें दुसरे ही दिन गोली मार देगा , इसलिए उन्होंने अंग्रेजो से प्रार्थना की नोबेल पुरस्कार उन्हें जन गन मन के लिए ना देकर उनकी एक रचना "गीतांजलि" के लिए दिया जाये और इस प्रकार रविन्द्र नाथ टेगोर को नोबेल पुरुस्कार मिला





> बाद में गाँधी जी द्वारा बहुत लताड़े जाने पर उन्होंने अपनी सारी पदविया वापिस लोटाई और अंग्रेजो के खिलाफ लिखना शुरू किया , १९१९ के पहले के जितने भी लेख उन्होंने लिखे थे वो सब अंग्रेजो की खुशामद और अंग्रेजो के पक्ष में लिखे थे , अंग्रेजो के विरोध में उन्होंने १९१९ के बाद लिखना शुरू किया था,  जब जन गन मन का प्रचार अंग्रेजो द्वारा किया जा रहा था तब दुखी होकर उन्होंने अपने बहनोई श्री सुरेन्द्र नाथ बेनर्जी को एक पत्र लिखा था और उसमे ये लिखा था की "अंग्रेजो के दबाव की वजह से मैंने जार्ज पंचम के स्वागत में जो गीत लिखा था उसे आज जगह जगह पर बजाया और गाया जा रहा है ये देख के मुझे दुःख होता है और कम से कम भारतीयों द्वारा ये नहीं गाया जाना चाहिए , परन्तु आप ये बाते किसी को बताइयेगा नहीं परन्तु यदि मेरी मृत्यु हो जाये तो ये चिट्ठी सार्वजनिक कर देना " और रविन्द्र नाथ टेगोर की मृत्यु के बाद वो चिट्ठी सार्वजानिक की गयी , मैंने बहुत कोशिश की मगर उस चिट्ठी की प्रतिलिपि मुझे नहीं मिल सकी है , यदि किसी मित्र के पास उपलब्ध हो तो कृपया यहाँ प्रस्तुत करने का कष्ट करे

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *वाह...!!*
> *क्या इतिहास को खोद डाला है आपलोगों ने ( बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद )*
> *पर मोहतरमा क्या आप ये बताने का कष्ट करेंगी की क्या कभी सार्वजानिक रूप से रविन्द्रनाथ जी ने ये बात स्वीकार की थी ?*
> *इन सब चीज़ों को बाहर निकालकर यहाँ क्या साबित किया जा रहा है ?*
> *या जिन दिवंगत महाशय का जिक्र किया गया है वे क्या साबित करना चाहते थे ?*
> *मेरी समझ में ये नहीं आता की आखिर ये मामला लेकर सुप्रीम कोर्ट क्यूँ नहीं जाते लोग* 
> *इस तरह पब्लिक में क्यूँ अफवाह फैलातें हैं ?*
> 
> *नियामको से अनुरोध है की सूत्र को जल्दी बंद किया जाए* 
> ...



*ऐसा है झटका जी,..
पहली बात.. सूत्र मनोप्रंजन के लिए बनाना होता तो गरम मसाला में चित्र कॉपी पेस्ट करता.. यहाँ इतना टाइप नहीं** करते* *...
और ये सूत्र किस दिशा से मनोरंजक लगा आपको, ये बताना !
साबित क्या करना चाहते है का एक सीधा सा जवाब तो ये बनता है की हमारे दिलों  में गुबार है जो हम यहाँ निकाल रहे हैं..  और अफवाएं नहि९न हैं ये... इसके  प्रमाण इन्टरनेट पर १५ मिनट भी बैठोगे तो १ हजार प्रमाण मिल जायेंगे  आपको.. और इस सूत्र में प्रमाण भी दिए जा रहे हैं! और जरूरी नहीं की जो  इंसान एक के लिए सम्माननीय हो वो सबके लिए ही सम्मानीय हो... आजकल खुले आम  फसबूक और अन्य विडियो वेब साईट पर देश और बड़े बड़े संत महात्माओ को गाली  दे रहे विडियो बनते रहते हैं.. ये तो एक बहुत छोटी बात है.. आपको कुछ  ऐत्र्राज हुआ था तो कृपया अपना पक्ष तो रखते. सिर्फ एक शिकायती प्रविष्टि  करके चले गए आप तो?
कृपया सूत्र बंद करने का कारन देने से पहले कारन का सपस्तीकरण भी करें,...  यहाँ सिर्फ नफरत के आधार पर किसी को गाली नहीं दे रहे हम.. बल्कि कारन दे  रहे हैं..*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*पकड़ा जाये तो चोर है... और भारत में तो पकड़ा जाने पर भी गरीब ही चोर है.. बड़े लोग तो फिर भी आदर ही पाते हैं.. हा हा और ये चिट्ठी भी फ़िल्मी अंदाज में टेगोर को भला साबित करने के लिए  सार्वजानिक की गयी.. वरना जो इंसान उस समय* *थोडा* *सा आदर पाने के लिए किसी के  भी तलवे चाट सकता है उसने ये चिट्ठी भी कुछ स्वार्थ में ही लिखी होगी..*


_
पूजा आपका काम बेहद सराहनीय ,,, कृपया सहयोग बनाये रखें.
._


> वाह क्या शानदार बात कही है आपने, यानि की अगर रविद्र नाथ टेगोर ने ये बात सार्वजानिक रूप से स्वीकार की हो तो वो गुनाहगार और उनकी चिट्ठी में लिखी हो तो बेकसूर !!!!! अगर इसी फ़ॉर्मूला के आधार पर चला जाये तो ऐ. राजा और हसन अली को फ़ौरन छोड़ दो भाई क्युकी उन्होंने भी अपनी गलती सार्वजानिक रूप से नही मानी है, उनके निजी दस्तावेजो और खोज बीन से ये सच्चाइया खोद कर बाहर निकली गई है, किसी व्यक्ति के इतिहास को क्या सिर्फ इसलिए न खोदे क्युकी उस पर महापुरुष का ठप्पा लगा दिया गया है, जो बात जैसी है उसे उसी रूप में स्वीकार कर के भेड़ चाल में चलना कहा तक उचित है?

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*क्षमा करें* 
*यहाँ पर मै ये कहना चाहूँगा की*
*ये एक विवाद का विषय है की राष्ट्रगान में " अधिनायक "और " भारत भाग्य विधाता " शब्द का प्रयोग किस अर्थ में किया गया है* 
*
कुछ लोग इस अधिनायक का अर्थ उनसे लगातें हैं जो भी आम जनता के दिलों में रहतें हैं ---*
*"Jan Gan Man Adhinayak Jai He"**( I Pray the leader who is leaving and rule in the mind of common and urban people )*
*--- Here Tagore indicate not only to the prime power but to the Most popular and ancient kings of India Like Ram who are still in Indian peoples thinking.*
*
भारत भाग्य विधाता में '' विधाता'' का अर्थ* *--*
*"Bharat Bhagya Vidhata"**( Builder of Indian future )*
*--- No any poet of India can give so much respect to any of emperor that he is builder of future of any country. It can only be the prime power i.e God.*


*भाई ये तुम्हारे व्यक्तिगत विचार हो सकते हैं.. लेकिन विधाता तो आज इंसान  उसके लिए भी प्रयोग कर लेता है न्जिसने कभी मुश्किल समय में मदद कर दी हो//  और कवी तो होते ही शब्दों के जादूगर हैं.. वैसे तो ये बिलकुल सपस्त हैं की  इस गान में जोर्ज पंचम की चाप्लोस्सी की गयी है.. वैसे व्यक्तिगत विचार तो  भिन्न हो ही सकते हैं...

*



*यहाँ पर रविन्द्रनाथ टैगौर जी को ही क्यूँ ....इंदिरा गाँधी को इमरजेंसी के लिए , लालू को घोटाले के लिए ..बाजपेयी को हाईजेकर को छोड़ने के लिए ..या अभी वर्तमान में पूरे का पूरा सिस्टम खराब होने के लिए आम जनता को क्यूँ नहीं घसीटते आपलोग ....क्या उन लोगों को पकड़कर दोष देने में राजनीति की बू नही आती जो देश  के लिए कुछ कर के गए ?*

*ऐसा है प्रधान जी इमरजेंसी के लिए इंदिरा गाँधी की निंदा तो होती रही है.**और घोटाले तो आज कल ऐसे हो रहे हैं जैसे कोई  प्रतियोगिता चल रही हो... उनके खिलाफ कारवाही करने वाली समिति भी घोटालों  का हिस्सा बन जाती है तो फैसला क्या ख़ाक होगा,.. ये तो सिर्फ जागरूकता से  संभव है जो इस तराह से तो असंभव है जैसा चल रहा है..**.  लालू को आम आदमी ऐसे गाली देता है! और वाजपेयी जी को दोष नहीं दिया जा सकता  उन हैघ्जच्ज्केर्स को छोड़ने के लिए,.. क्यूंकि वो फैसला पूरी संसद का होता  है..

 और क्या बेसिर पैर की बात शुरू की तुमने रणवीर.. तुमसे ये उम्मीद नहीं थी..*

*मेरी नज़र में इतिहास को खोदकर निकलने से अगर  वर्तमान की समस्याओं पर कुछ हल निकलता हो तब सही है की उसे खंगाला जाए 
पर यदि कोई ऐसा तथ्य जिसका वर्तमान में कोई प्रासंगिकता न हो ..विश्लेषण करना कहाँ तक सही है ?
जबकि हममे से कोई  इतिहासकार तो नहीं हैं ?*

*इतिहास** खोजना** बुरी बात होती तो इतिहासकारों  की तो दुकानें बंद हो जाती रणवीर जी!
और इससे बड़ी* *प्रासंगिकता क्या होगी की हमें सच्चाई  पता नहीं है और जब पता चलने लगी है तब भी हम विश्वास नहीं करना चाहते,, हम  जिन्हें इतना आदर दे रहे हैं और आगे भविष्य में भी ऐसे ही देते रहेंगे..  वास्तव में वो कैसे थे क्या ये बात* *प्रासंगिकता के अन्तरगत नहीं आती? 

माफ़ करना लेकिन इस बार आपकी प्रविष्टि में दम नहीं था रणवीर..!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> आज भी कोई सरदार जी विदेश जाते है तो एअरपोर्ट पर उनकी पगड़ी उतारकर जाच की जाती है , वहीँ अमेरिका में एक एक्स-रे मशीन से औरतो और पुरुषो को नग्न देखा जाता है.जो की हमारी मुस्लिम बहनों की रिवाजों के खिलाफ है...भारत में हर बार ये बात उठती है और भारत सर्कार हर बार  अमेरिकी सरकार से ऐसा नहीं करने का अनुरोध करती है लेकिन अमेरिका कभी रुकता है ? 
> 
> 
> नहीं...क्यूंकि उसे अपने देश की चिंता है.. उन्हें लगता होगा की कोई आतंकवादी अपनी पगड़ी में ग्रेनेड या कोई  बम छुपाकर ले जा रहा होगा..इसलिए सरदार भाइयों की चेकिंग  की जाती है...



*इसमें कोई बुराई नहीं अगर उन्हें शक है.. धर्म  संप्रदाय की इज्ज़त अलग बात है.. लेकिन सबसे ज्यादा बुराईयाँ भी इन्ही की  आड़ में छुपी हुई हैं.. और एक्स-राय में नंगा दीखता है इंसान ,ये कहाँ  से पता चल आपको?
और किसी धर्म के रिवाजों के कारन देश की सुरक्षा दाव पर नहीं लगाई जा  सकती..  एक्स-राय में सिर्फ यही पता लगता है की कपड़ो के अन्दर या शरीर के  अन्दर कुछ छिपा कर तो लेके नहीं जाया जा रहा और वो जांच सबकी होती है...  किसी धरम सम्पर्दय की ही नहीं!
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSD53...layer_embedded">
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSD53...layer_embedded"
>    type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"
>    width="425" height="355">



*विडियो मिला नहीं .. कृपया दुबारा लिंक दें... 
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*सभी सदयों ने चाहे कोई भी बात रखी हो.. आप सबका प्रतिक्रिया देने के लिए धन्त्यावाद,, कृपया ऐसे ही स्वस्थ चर्चा को बनाएं रखें..

आप सबका तहेदिल से धन्यवाद,, 
*

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

aap politicians ki baat karte ho ..yahan to kuch members bhi unhi ki tarah baat kar rahe hain. mujhae bada surprise hai ki kaise kuch log yahan kaise unhi  leaders ki ass bchaane mein lage hue hain .. ye to fir aaj k ****hi Nehru aur rabinder tagore hue

----------


## Ranveer

> *और आप में से बहुत कम लोग ये जानते होंगे की आजादी से पहले कांग्रेस के दो  अदिवेषणों में सर्वसम्मति से फैसला भी लिया गया था की हिंदुस्तान की आजादी  के बाद जन गन मन हमारा राष्ट्रीय गीत नहीं रहेगा..लेकिन फिर उन्ही लुच्चे  और बेशरम नेताओं ने उसी गुलामी के गीत को राष्ट्रीय गान बनाया.,.!*





> *पूजा जी// सहयोग के लिए बहुत धन्यवाद.. 
> बात समझ में सबके आ रही है.. लेकिन हर कोई जब अपना उल्लू सीधा करने पर तुला हुआ है वहां किसी से क्या आशा कि जा सकती है...
> ये सच है कि आजादी से पूर्व जितने भी स्वार्थी और भ्रष्ट बेशरम लोग  थे वो आज पूजनीय बताये जाते हैं किताबों में..  
> आपने बिलकुल सही प्रमाण जुटाएं हैं..
> धन्यवाद...*


*प्रिय मित्र 
मुझे आपके व्यक्तिगत विचारों से कोई आपति नहीं है और न ही ये की आप किस नज़रिए से देखतें हैं उन लोगों को 
परन्तु मेरी राय है की अगर आप सच्चाई का पता लगाने के इतने इच्छुक हैं तो ठीक है पर  कम से कम उन्हें  सम्मान जरुर दें 
और  कृपया स्वार्थी ....भ्रष्ट ..बेशर्म ..लुच्चा...चापलूस ...हद से ज्यादा चालक ..आदि आदि की संज्ञा न दें 
आपने जो सवाल इंग्लैंड की रानी के विषय में उठाया था उसका उचित जवाब आपको दिया जा चुका है 
राष्ट्रगान को समझने वाला प्रश्न आपका व्यक्तिगत मामला है ये आपने स्वंय  स्वीकार किया है 
अगर कोई इन बातों से असहमति व्यक्त करता है तो ये तो समझना होगा की उसने भी कुछ पढ़ ..लिख रखा होगा 
facebook  और अन्य वेबसाईट पर क्या बोला जाता है ये हम भी  जानतें हैं 
परन्तु स्वतंत्रता का अर्थ ये तो नहीं है की किसी दुसरे की भावनाओं को ठेस पंहुचाया जाए ?
जहां तक मेरी समझ है ये बातें हम अगर सभ्य तरीके से करें तो ज्यादा परिणाम निकल सकतें हैं 

आगे यही उम्मीद करता हूँ आपलोगों से 

*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *प्रिय मित्र 
> मुझे आपके व्यक्तिगत विचारों से कोई आपति नहीं है और न ही ये की आप किस नज़रिए से देखतें हैं उन लोगों को 
> परन्तु मेरी राय है की अगर आप सच्चाई का पता लगाने के इतने इच्छुक हैं तो ठीक है पर  कम से कम उन्हें  सम्मान जरुर दें 
> और  कृपया स्वार्थी ....भ्रष्ट ..बेशर्म ..लुच्चा...चापलूस ...हद से ज्यादा चालक ..आदि आदि की संज्ञा न दें 
> आपने जो सवाल इंग्लैंड की रानी के विषय में उठाया था उसका उचित जवाब आपको दिया जा चुका है 
> राष्ट्रगान को समझने वाला प्रश्न आपका व्यक्तिगत मामला है ये आपने स्वंय  स्वीकार किया है 
> अगर कोई इन बातों से असहमति व्यक्त करता है तो ये तो समझना होगा की उसने भी कुछ पढ़ ..लिख रखा होगा 
> facebook  और अन्य वेबसाईट पर क्या बोला जाता है ये हम भी  जानतें हैं 
> परन्तु स्वतंत्रता का अर्थ ये तो नहीं है की किसी दुसरे की भावनाओं को ठेस पंहुचाया जाए ?
> ...


*रणवीर भाई जिन लोगों को मैं पसंद ही नहीं करता उन्हें सम्मान कैसे दूँ..  जसी तरह मेरी नापस्नद मेरा व्यक्तिगत विचार है उसी तरह आपकी पसंद भी तो  आपका व्यक्तिगत विचार है,, हम अगर उन्हें भला बुरा बोल रहे हैं तो कुछ तर्क  के साथ बोल रहे हैं मित्र.. और वैसे जिन शब्दों का आपने जिक्र किया वो तो  अचानक ही लिखे गए.. और उसका कोई अफ़सोस भी नहीं है मुझे,..

रणवीर जी अगर उन सब्दों को निकाल दिया जाए तो आपस में हमारी बहुत सभ्य बात  ही हो रही है सभी सदस्यों की? यदि कोई बात ऐसी वैसी हुई हो जिससे आपको  पर्सनल रूप से ठेस लगी हो तो बताएं..*

----------


## man-vakil

*दो गाली सबको , लेकिन अपनी जन्म-भूमि को न दो,
अगर दोष होगा , तो हम भूमि भोग्तायों में ही शायद होगा,
अरे उस भारत भूमि में कहाँ दोष , जो पावन सरस भूमि है,
जिसमे जन्मे है देव, ऋषि और महानतम पुरुख निरालें ,
दो गाली सबको , लेकिन अपनी जन्म-भूमि को न दो,
अगर दोष होगा , तो हमारे बोये बीजों में ही शायद होगा,
अरे उस भारत भूमि में कहाँ दोष, जो कण कण उपजाऊ है,
जिसमे बसते है हर वर्ण गुण और आकार के वन और जीव,
 दो गाली सबको , लेकिन अपनी जन्म-भूमि को न दो,
अगर दोष है, तो हमारे आज के नेता गण में ही शायद  होगा,
अरे उस भारत भूमि में कहाँ दोष , जो निति सिद्धान्तकों भरी हुई है,
जहाँ प्रतिपादित हुए है गौतम, नानक, राम और चाणक्य के निति नियम,
अगर गुलाम आज हम है, तो दोषी स्वयं आज का जन-मानस है,
जो जकड गया है जाने अनजाने , विदेशी आडम्बरों के मकड़ी जाल में,
--------------मन-वकील
*

----------


## pooja

*सम्पूर्ण विश्व ने सदियों से भारत पर लगातार आक्रमण किए हैं किंतु मुख्यतः मुग़ल और ब्रिटिश लोगो को ही अधिक सफलता मिली है। मुग़ल और ब्रिटिश लोग भी इस राष्ट्र पर कभी पुर्णतः राज नही कर सके।भारत जब गुलाम था और यहाँ मुग़ल और ब्रिटिश साम्राज्यवादियों का साम्राज्य था ,उस समय देश में किसी न किसी जगह क्रांति चलती ही रहती थी और यहाँ के लोगो ने प्राण गवाएं पर कभी मन से दासता स्वीकार नही की किंतु आज देश के एक बड़े वर्ग ने पराधीनता और गुलामी स्वीकार ली है और जिनकी पराधीनता स्वीकार की है ,अब उनका उद्देश्य पूरे राष्ट्र को पराधीन बनाने का है और इस कार्य को बड़ी कुशलता के साथ क्रियान्वित कर रहे हैं। उन्होंने चारो तरफ़ ऐसा जाल बिछाया है की इसको हर कोई आराम से समझ भी नही पाता एक ऐसा माहौल बना दिया है की किसी भी भारतवासी में आत्मसम्मान या आत्मविश्वास जाग्रत न हो जाए और अपने को हीन भावना से ही ग्रस्त समझे। वर्तमान में पूरे विश्व में ये अकेला देश ऐसा है जिसको अपनी भाषा में लिखते-बोलते-पढ़ते शर्म आती है जो अमेरिका और ब्रिटेन की नौकरी करना पसंद करता है या सिर्फ़ एक उपनिवेश बन कर रहना चाहता है। यहाँ के उधोगपति, नौकरीपेशा या थोड़ा सा भी संपन्न व्यक्ति इंग्लिश बोलता है या बोलने का प्रयास करता दिखाई देता है और बड़ा ही गर्व महसूस करता है। मैं किसी भाषा के विरुद्ध नही हूँ किंतु इंग्लिश बोलने पर गर्व नही 
करती क्युकी मैं इसको एक साधारण भाषा से अधिक कुछ नहीं 
समझती जैसा की चाइना , जापान, रसिया, फ्रांस, स्पेन आदि के लोग समझते हैं। मेरा यह मानना है और यह प्रत्यक्ष भी है की भाषा, ज्ञान का पर्यावाची नही होती और कोई राष्ट्र अपनी भाषा में ही तरक्की कर सकता है अन्यथा उसकी तरक्की कुछ सीमित लोगो तक ही सीमित रहती है। जापान, यु. एस., चाइना इस बात के ज्वलंत उदाहरण है कि अपने स्वाभिमान और आत्मविश्वास से ही तरक्की होती है न कि किसी की नक़ल से।भारतियों में ये प्रचार बहुत है कि कंप्यूटर पर हिन्दी में कार्य करना सम्भव नहीं है इसके लिए हँसी के टेक्निकल शब्द बनाकर बहुत मजे लिए जाते हैं। ये तो गुलामी कि मानसिकता की पराकाष्ठा है। चाइना की मैंडरिन भाषा में ३०० से अधिक अक्षर हैं और वो अपना समस्त कार्य इसी में करते हैं और ऐसा ही जापान, रसिया, फ्रांस आदि के लोग करते हैं। जापान आदि कई देशो में प्रोग्रामिंग भी जापानीज़ आदि में होती है। नयी खोज के साथ भाषा में नए शब्दों का भी निर्माण होता है। किंतु हिन्दी में ऊटपटांग शब्द बना कर कुछ भारतीय हँसते हैं और गुलामी कि चरम सीमा पर पहुच जातें हैं।


*

----------


## pooja

*कुछ लोग आई. टी. और सोफ्टवेअर में भारत की कामयाबी को ही पूर्ण राष्ट्र कि तरक्की मानते हैं। क्या यह देश केवल सोफ्टवेअर और आई टी इंजिनीयर्स का ही है बाकी जनता को देश निकाले की सजा देनी चाहिए। क्या केवल एक क्षेत्र में तरक्की करके इतने विशाल देश का भरण-पोषण हो सकता है। एक अनुमान के अनुससार २०२० तक भारत में १५ करोड़ से भी अधिक बेरोजगार हो जायेंगे और अब भी कितने ही करोडो लोग भूखे-नंगो का नर्कीय जीवन जीने पर मजबूर हैं।ये कैसी तरक्की कि है भारत ने १९९७ से करीब १ लाख ८२ हजार ९३६ किसान आत्महत्या कर चुके हैं, जबकि सरकार अमेरिका कि नक़ल से बेलआउट में मस्त है।२००७ के दौरान १६६३२ किसानों ने आत्महत्या कर ली। इनमें सर्वाधिक किसान महाराष्ट्र से हैं। गांव-देहात में मौत का धारावाहिक तांडव जस का तस जारी है। दिन-प्रतिदिन बेरोजगारी बढती जा रही है और भारत के इंजिनियर अमेरिका और ब्रिटेन के लिए काम करके बहुत प्रसन्न हो रहे हैं कि देश तरक्की कर रहा है। यदि वर्तमान में देश की समस्याओं पर एक पुस्तक लिखी जाए तो कम से कम १०००० पृष्ठ तो आराम से लिखे जा सकते हैं। जो भारत का शहरी धनाड्य और संपन्न वर्ग है उसको केवल अपनी तरक्की ही सारे देश की तरक्की नज़र आती है किंतु कटु सत्य यह है मुश्किल से २-३ करोड़ लोग ही संपन्न हैं और अधिक से अधिक ५ करोड़ हैं और ये ही लोग ओर अधिक संपन्न होते जा रहे हैं और ये ही लोग देश पर राज भी कर रहे हैं और बाकी जनता को लच्छेदार बातो में उलझा के उनका शोषण कर रहे हैं।ऊपर से सेकुलर्स खुलेआम प्रत्यक्ष आतंकवादियों को समर्थन देते हैं और शान्ति का राग अलाप करके जनता के विद्रोह या क्रांति को शांत करने में लगे रहते हैं । 
मजे की बात देखो जनता का बेवकूफ उसी के सामने बनाया जा रहा है और जनता जातियों और गुटों में विभाजित होकर अपना बलात्कार करा रही है और जरा सी लज्जा भी नही है। अब राष्ट्रभक्ति का भी वो सम्मान नहीं है ओर लोग स्वतंत्रता को Happy Republic Day या Happy Independence Day कह कर अपना कर्तव्य पूर्ण करते हैं। यदि लोग ये समझते हैं की १९४७ में देश स्वतंत्र हुआ था तो वो एक बहुत बड़े भुलावे में हैं गौर से इतिहास को पलट कर देखो ओर जिनके हाथो में वो सत्ता आई थी उनका व्यक्तित्व देखो तो पाओगे वह एक सत्ता का स्थानांतरण था जो की कुछ अंग्रेजो से हट कर दूसरे अंग्रेजो के हाथ में आ गई थी। उन्होंने उस समय न तो अंग्रेजो के कानून को बदला न ही अपनी शिक्षा पद्धति लागू की, न ही ग़लत इतिहास को बदलने का प्रयास किया और न ही देश को एक सूत्र में बांधने का प्रयास किया वरन् देश को अंग्रेजो की नीति पर ही मुस्लिम तुष्टिकरण, भाषा, जाति आदि के नाम पर इसको खंड-बंड कर दिया। ये कैसी स्वतंत्रता है भाई मेरी समझ से परे है। इन्होने देश को मानसिक गुलाम बना दिया ओर उसीका परिणाम है आज जनता ने स्वयम ही देश की सत्ता एक विदेशी महिला के चरणों में अर्पित करदी अब केवल उसका मन्दिर बनाना ही बाकी है।*

----------


## Ranveer

*पूजा जी 

आपकी कुछ बातों से मै भी सहमत हूँ ( पर सभी से नहीं )
आपने एक साथ सामाजिक ,राजनैतिक ,आर्थिक ,सांस्कृतिक सारे पहलुओं पर नज़र  डाला है /मै केवल उन्ही बातों को उठा रहा हूँ जिनसे मै सहमत नहीं हूँ --

(१)  मै ये कहना चाहता हूँ की भारत की कोई एक भाषा नहीं है । हम कैसे कह सकतें हैं की हिंदी को उसी तरह से प्रोत्साहित करें जैसे मंडारिन, रसियन ,या फ्रेंच को किया जाता है ।। भारत में २००० से अधिक भाषाएँ है जो सक्रीय हैं ...इनमे २२ भाषाएँ प्रमुख रूप से बोली जाती है ।इस  स्तिथि में हिंदी को कैसे हम बढ़ावा दे सकतें हैं ...कई राज्यों में हिंदी  के प्रति इतना रोष है की वो इसे स्वीकार करना ही नहीं चाहते ..१९५६ से  ही  इसी विरोध के कारण भाषाई आधार पर राज्यों का बंटवारा शुरू हो गया था ..तो  इसका हल अगर कुछ समझ में आता है तो यही की क्यूँ न अंग्रेजी को ही ज्यादा  प्रोत्साहित किया जाए ...इसका परिणाम भी सकारात्मक रूप में सामने आया और  जनता ने भी हिंदी की बजाये अंग्रेजी को ज्यादा सहज महसूस किया ..अगर देश को  एकता के सूत्र में पिरोने के लिए अंग्रेजी भाषा का प्रयोग होता है तो क्या  गलत है ( व्यावहारिक दृष्टिकोण से )। स्वाभिमान और आत्मसम्मान की बात तो  तब आती है जब आपका आस्तित्व हो ..क्या आप देश को कई देशों  में बांटकर  हिंदी को प्रोत्साहित करना चाहेंगी ?
मुझे जहां तक लगता है हिंदी के लिए कई सॉफ्टवेर बने हैं और बनाएं जा रहें  हैं और हिंदी भाषा में प्रोग्रामिंग के लिए भी सॉफ्टवेर तैयार किये जा रहें  हैं .हाँ ये मै भी स्वीकार करता हूँ की रफ़्तार बहुत धीमी है। अब थोड़े  बहुत लोगों की ठिठोली को पूरे देश का विचार तो नहीं कह सकते //

(२) भारत दो भाग में विभाजित  है ...एक " इंडिया " जिसमे  चमक दमक ,ऊँची  ऊँची इमारतें , रईस घराने ,सम्पन्नता ..आदि दिखतें  है .//  और दूसरा है - "  भारत " जिसमे  आज भी गरीबी, भुखमरी, बेरोजगारी  विकराल रूप में मौजूद है /  लेकिन भारत को  इस दुश्चक्र से निकलने के लिए बहुत लम्बा समय चाहिए  / आप  जानतीं ही होंगी की इस दुश्चक्र से निकल पाना कितना मुश्किल है / आप कह  सकतीं हैं की देश की आज़ादी को इतने समय लगा  तो फिर क्यूँ अभी भी वही  स्तिथि है ....ऐसे में यही कहूँगा की कुछ सरकारी नीतियाँ तो इसके लिए  जिम्मेदार तो हैं हीं साथ ही साथ आम जनता भी कम जिम्मेदार नहीं है / अब आप  एक जनसंख्या वाली समस्या को लीजिये ...आप इसका क्या हल निकालेंगी ?
(३) सता का हस्तानान्तरण गलत हाथों  में क्यूँ हुआ ? 
क्यूँ नहीं वो लोग सामने आये जो देशभक्त थे ?
क्या सता में आने वाला कोई भी व्यक्ति देशभक्त नहीं था ? 
अगर जनता अंग्रेज जैसे शक्तिशाली साम्राज्यवादी देश  के मंसूबों को समझ सकती थी तो क्या उन लोगों नहीं समझ पायी जो सता में आये ?
एक गरीब किसान आन्दोलन कर सकता था , जमींदारी उन्मूलन में शामिल हो सकता था  ...तो क्या सता पर काबिज़ लोगों का विरोध नहीं कर सकता था ?

मेरी राय में लोकतंत्र किसी एकतरफा  पहलु से बंधा नहीं है ..आज भारत में  लोकतंत्र सफलता से कायम है ..शांति कायम है ..आपके पास स्वतंत्रता है की  आपक कुछ भी कर सकतें हैं ..आपके पास अधिकार है की आप उसका उचित इस्तेमाल कर  सकतें है ...ये क्या है ? भारत के साथ आज़ाद होने वाले देशों की स्तिथि  देखिये ...पडोसी पाकिस्तान की हालत हमसे बहुत बदतर है //
सता पर काबिज़ होने वालों को हटाने के लिए हमें हथियार दिया गया है हम उसका इस्तेमाल कर सकतें हैं //




*

----------


## pooja

रणवीर जी, मेरी पोस्ट को पढ़ने और उस पर विचार रखने के लिए धन्यवाद, आपने लिखा की देश को एक सूत्र में पिरोने के लिए अंग्रेजी भाषा का इस्तेमाल किया जाये , अब जरा आंकड़ो पर नजर डालते है , देश में सिर्फ १ करोड़ लोग ही ऐसे है जो पूरी तरह से अंग्रेजी भाषा को लिख बोल और समझ पाते है, अर्थात कुल जनसँख्या का १ प्रतिशत से कम भाग ही पूर्ण रूप से (यहाँ में आधी अधूरी और खिचड़ी अंग्रेजी बोलने वालो की बात बिलकुल भी नही कर रही ) अंग्रेजी पर अपना स्वामित्व रखता है दूसरी तरफ देश में करीब अस्सी करोड़ लोग ऐसे है जो आसानी से हिंदी भाषा में बोल सकते है और समझ सकते है, मैंने अपनी पोस्ट में पहले ही लिखा है की मै अंग्रेजी भाषा के खिलाफ नहीं हु लेकिन अंग्रेजी को अपनी प्रतिष्ठा का प्रश्न बना लेना उचित नहीं है, जिन अंग्रेजो ने हमें दो सौ सालो तक गुलाम बना के रखा , उनकी मातृभाषा को अपनी मातृभाषा से ज्यादा सम्मान देना कतई उचित नहीं है, आप खुद ही सोचिये की क्या आपके पड़ोस में रहने वाली कोई चाची क्या इतनी सुन्दर हो सकती है की उसके घर में आने पर आप अपनी स्वयं की माता को घर से बाहर निकाल दे और उस चाची को माता के बराबर दर्जा दे दे, फिर अंग्रेजी में ऐसी कोई खास बात मुझे तो नजर नहीं आती की इसको हम राष्ट्र भाषा के रूप में अपना ले, यदि शब्दों के नजरियों से देखे तो अंग्रेजी सबसे गरीब भाषा है जिसमे सिर्फ बारह हजार मूल शब्द है बाकि सब दूसरी भाषाओ से चुराए हुए है, भारत के परिप्रेक्ष्य में तो ये और भी ज्यादा गरीब हो जाती है क्युकी भारत में जितने रिश्ते नाते , खान पान और रीती रिवाजो से सम्बंधित शब्द है वो अंग्रेजी में कही ढूंढे से भी नहीं मिलेंगे एक उदाहरन देती हु , अगर हमारी मोसी और मामी दोनों एक साथ खड़ी हो और हम किसी अन्य व्यक्ति से उनका परिचय करवाना चाहे तो अंग्रेजी में दोनों के लिए एक ही शब्द है "आंटी " अब आप सोचिये की क्या मोसी और मामी एक हो सकती है ? कितना अंतर है दोनों में एक मामा की बहन है और दूसरी बीवी तो जो भाषा हमारे रिश्तो को परिभाषित नहीं कर पाती, हमारी संस्किति को परिभाषित नहीं कर सकती उसे केसे देश की राष्ट्र भाषा बनाया जा सकता है

----------


## pooja

दूसरी बात जो आपने लिखी की इस दुष्चक्र से निकलना मुश्किल है , मै कहना चाहूंगी की मुश्किल हो या आसन ये काम जितनी जल्दी शुरू किया जाये उतना ज्यादा अच्छा क्युकी जितनी देर की जाये उतनी मुश्किलें बढती ही जाएँगी और ये काम गाहे बगाहे हमी को करना पड़ेगा, ये सिर्फ इसलिए मुश्किल लगता है क्युकी हम लोग आपस में संगठित नही है और पूरी ताकत कुछ लोगो के पास ही सिमटी हुई है इसलिए अमीर और भी ज्यादा अमीर और गरीब और ज्यादा गरीब बनते जा रहे है लेकिन जनता अगर पूरी शक्ति से प्रतिकार करे तो इसका हल हो सकता है (अभी हाल ही में हुआ अन्ना हजारे जी का आन्दोलन इस बात का गवाह है ), दूसरी बात आपने जनसँख्या के बारे में लिखी है लेकिन ये भी कोई समस्या नही है दोस्त, हम सोचते है की जनसँख्या बढ़ने की वजह से हमारे देश में भुखमरी और बेरोजगारी है लेकिन ये कोई सच्चाई नही है यदि चीन को देखे तो वह की जनसँख्या हमसे भी ज्यादा है लेकिन वो तरक्की कर रहा है और कई सारे देश तो ऐसे है जिनमे जनसँख्या बढ़ने पर जोर दिया जाता है , अब आप पूछेंगे की फिर भारत क्यों तरक्की नही कर रहा है ? इसका जवाब छुपा है हमारी तकनिकी में , चीन में जहा लेबर इंटेंसिव टेक्नोलोजी है वही भारत में केपिटल इंटेंसिव टेक्नोलोजी है, इसका अर्थ है की चीन में मानव श्रम को अधिक महत्त्व दिया जाता है इसलिए वहा की जनसँख्या में बेरोजगारी इतनी नही है और मुद्रा का प्रसार व्यवस्थित और समान रूप से है जबकि भारत में केपिटल इंटेंसिव टेक्नोलोजी होने के वजह से ज्यादातर कार्य मशीनों से होता है जिससे बेरोजगारी बढती है अब केपिटल इंटेंसिव उत्पादनों के लिए शुरुआत में काफी धन चाहिए जो कोई गरीब तो कर नही सकता इसलिए उत्पादन शुरू भी अमीर करता है और उससे प्राप्त लाभ भी अमीर ही उठाता है, इस वजह से मुद्रा का प्रसार भारत में समान रूप से नही है और मुट्ठी भर लोगो के पास बहुत ज्यादा पैसा है और बहुतो के पास पेट भरने का अनाज नही है

----------


## pooja

आपने जो तीसरी बात लिखी है सत्ता के गलत हस्तांतरण की उसका जवाब यहाँ इसलिए नही लिख पा रही हु की जवाब देते ही सूत्र विवादित सूत्रों की श्रेणी में आ जायेगा, पहले भी ऐसी चर्चाओं के चलते दो तीन सूत्र बंद किये जा चुके है,

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*ये सब किताबी बातें हैं.. ज्यादा फ़िल्मी होने की जरुरत नहीं है रणवीर भाई...

न कोई लोकतंत्र है न कोई अधिकार.. और जो कुछ है उनका इस्तेमाल भी लोग अपने  स्वार्थ के लिए पूरा करते हैं... पाकिस्तान और भारत की तुलना कर रहे हो? हा  हा कमाल करते हो यार तूम भी!  साली संस्कृति के नाम पर लोगों को मारा पीटा  जाता है..


सच तो ये है की हमारे पास क्यूंकि कुछ और नहीं है डींग हांकने को , इसलिए  हम एक शब्द संस्कृति को पकड़ के बैठ गए हैं,.,, जो की कब की ख़त्म हो चुकी  है..*


> *पूजा जी 
> 
> आता था ?
> 
> मेरी राय में लोकतंत्र किसी एकतरफा  पहलु से बंधा नहीं है ..आज भारत में  लोकतंत्र सफलता से कायम है ..शांति कायम है ..आपके पास स्वतंत्रता है की  आपक कुछ भी कर सकतें हैं ..आपके पास अधिकार है की आप उसका उचित इस्तेमाल कर  सकतें है ...ये क्या है ? भारत के साथ आज़ाद होने वाले देशों की स्तिथि  देखिये ...पडोसी पाकिस्तान की हालत हमसे बहुत बदतर है //
> सता पर काबिज़ होने वालों को हटाने के लिए हमें हथियार दिया गया है हम उसका इस्तेमाल कर सकतें हैं //
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*हा हा

हाँ ये गलती मत करना पूजा,,,  और अगर लिखो भी तो ऐसे लिखना जिससे किसी को आपत्ति न हो.. (मज़ाक)

तुम्हारे द्वारा प्रस्तुत  सभी प्रविष्टियाँ बहुत बढ़िया और तर्कपूर्ण हैं,, 


*


> आपने जो तीसरी बात लिखी है सत्ता के गलत हस्तांतरण की उसका जवाब यहाँ इसलिए नही लिख पा रही हु की जवाब देते ही सूत्र विवादित सूत्रों की श्रेणी में आ जायेगा, पहले भी ऐसी चर्चाओं के चलते दो तीन सूत्र बंद किये जा चुके है,

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

kuch log kyun humesha against hi bolte hain.?
kuch log humesha kyun bure logon ka sath dete hain?
bure logon ke chamche har jagah kyun hote hain.?
log bure hote hi kyun hain?

----------


## jhatka

> kuch log kyun humesha against hi bolte hain.?
> kuch log humesha kyun bure logon ka sath dete hain?
> bure logon ke chamche har jagah kyun hote hain.?
> log bure hote hi kyun hain?


 *देखने वाले चश्मे को बदल लो तो लोग भी अच्छे दिखने लगेंगे* ............
*इंसान के कई रूप हैं 
और सबको बराबर जीने का हक है 
*

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> *देखने वाले चश्मे को बदल लो तो लोग भी अच्छे दिखने लगेंगे* ............
> *इंसान के कई रूप हैं 
> और सबको बराबर जीने का हक है 
> *


aapki khud samajh mein aaya ki aap kya kehna chah rahe hain?

----------


## jhatka

> aapki khud samajh mein aaya ki aap kya kehna chah rahe hain?


शायद मै ये कह रहा था की दुनिया में अछे  और बुरे दोनों तरह के लोग हमेशा से मौजूद हैं  और ऐसा हो नहीं सकता की बुरे लोग न हों .जहां अच्छाई  है वहाँ बुराई भी है
हमें बुराई से घृणा करनी चाहिए बुरे लोगों से नहीं 

वैसे आपको मिस्टर कहूँ या मिस क्यूंकि नाम तो आपका लड़के जैसा है और अवतार लड़की जैसा .....!

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> शायद मै ये कह रहा था की दुनिया में अछे  और बुरे दोनों तरह के लोग हमेशा से मौजूद हैं  और ऐसा हो नहीं सकता की बुरे लोग न हों .जहां अच्छाई  है वहाँ बुराई भी है
> हमें बुराई से घृणा करनी चाहिए बुरे लोगों से नहीं 
> 
> वैसे आपको मिस्टर कहूँ या मिस क्यूंकि नाम तो आपका लड़के जैसा है और अवतार लड़की जैसा .....!


aap na miss kahein na Mister kahein
better h aap mujhe sister kahein ..


waise aap pehle insaan hain jo is naam mein puzzle ho gaye,

----------


## jhatka

> aap na miss kahein na Mister kahein
> better h aap mujhe sister kahein ..


dhanywad sister..

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> dhanywad sister..


ur welcome my dear n sweet brother

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*लोकतंत्र का इस देश में सिर्फ नाम है.. आज भी अगर हस्पताल मैं किसी को  एम्र्जेंस्य में जाना पद जाये तो बड़े अफसर या नेता का फोन ही करवाना पड़ता  है! 

** किसी बड़े और ताकतवार इंसान के खिलाफ अगर कुछ बोल दिया तो ऐसी तैसी हो जाती  है, रहना मुश्किल कर देते हैं इस लोकतांत्रित देश के भ्रस्त पुलिसिये!

*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*गरीब आदमी का केस अदालत में चलता ही रहता है.. गरीब आदमी ही मर जाता है  लेकिन केस ख़तम नहीं होता,,*
 * और राहुल गाँधी जैसे लोगों पर बलात्कार तक के केस रेकोर्ड समय में ख़त्म होकर बा-इज्ज़त बरी के आदेश जारी हो जाते हैं..*

----------


## pooja

कोन राहुल गाँधीडोन जी ? शायद आप सोनिया माइनों के बेटे रौल की बात कर रहे हो जिसने अपना नाम बदल कर राहुल इसलिए कर लिया ताकि वो भारतीय लग सके और भारत की भोली भाली जनता भी उसके इस बहकावे का शिकार है , इसी तरह उसकी बहन "बियेंका" ने भी अपना नामबदल कर प्रियंका कर लिया है , आप शायद उसी राहुल गाँधी के बात कर रहे हो जो सन २००४ में u s एअरपोर्ट पर २००००० डॉलरके साथपकड़ा गया और उसके पास इस बात का कोई जवाब ही नही था, वही राहुल गाँधी न जो सिर्फ प्रेस कांफेरेंस में ही बोल सकता है (सिर्फ लिखा हुआ पढ़ सकता है, ज्यादा हिंदी नहीं आती ) और अमेठी में पांच साल एम् पी बने रहने में उसने सिर्फ ३ डिबेट attend किये विधान सभा में और पांच साल में सिर्फ पांच ही मिनट बोला, वो राहुल गाँधी जिसका i Q 86 है (सामान्य आदमी से भी कम ) वही राहुल गाँधी जिसकी महिला मित्र वेनेजुएला के रहने वाली एक नशाखोर है और उस लड़की का बाप वेनेजुएला का बहुत बड़ा माफिया डोन है , वो राहुल गाँधी जिसने आज तक किसी लाइव डिबेट में हिस्सा नही लिया , वो राहुल गाँधी जिसके पास स्नातक की भी डिग्री नही और उसके शिक्षण इतिहास में हमेशा फ़ैल होता रहा, वो राहुल गाँधी ..................................................  .

----------


## jhatka

*मित्र डोन     * 
*पहले मै ये बता दूँ की मै भी एक नेता हूँ तो जाहिर सी बात है की तुम्हारी बातों पर मुझे आपति होगी* 
*गाली गलौज करना मुझे भी बहुत अच्छा लगता है* 
*अगर प्रबंधन इसकी इजाज़त दे तो अपने इस विशिष्ट ज्ञान को पेश भी कर सकता हूँ* 
*अगर तुम्हारी आदत नहीं सुधरती तो मुझे अपने इस ज्ञान को बांटने के लिए मजबूर होना पडेगा* 
*बेहतर होगा की तुम अपनी बात ज़रा तरीके से कहा  करो* 
*
*
*लेकिन पहले मै तुमसे ये पूछना चाहता हूँ की तुम कहीं दुसरे देश के जासूस तो नहीं हो ?*
*तुम्हारी अधिकतर सूत्र में तुमने अपनी इन्ही तरह की  बातों को पेश किया है* 
*रहते हो अमेरिका में  और बात कर रहे हो उस देश की जहां इतनी विविधता और संस्कृति होने के बाबजूद विश्व का सबसे सफल लोकतंत्र है* 
*भारत तेजी से विकसित होने वाले राष्ट्रों में शुमार है और ये बात समझ लो की 1930 में अमेरिका की हालत अभी के भारत के भी बदतर थी ...जिस तरह उसने विकास किया भारत उससे कहीं बेहतर ढंग से विकास करेगा* 
*और रही बात भ्रष्टाचार की तो ये कहाँ  नहीं है ?*
*मुझे दुःख इस बात का होता है की आधे अधूरे ज्ञान के आधार पर कुछ लोग अपने देश की बुराई करने में गर्व महसूस करतें हैं* 
*बुराई करना बहुत आसान है पर यदि उन्ही हाथों में सता दे दी जाए तो उनकी हवा निकल जायेगी ये मै गारंटी से कह सकता हूँ ....ये सता चलाना इतना आसान नहीं है वो भी आदर्श सिद्धांतो पर ...नेतागन भी इंसान की तरह ही सोचतें है परन्तु क्या उस स्तिथि को कोई समझा सकता है जहां पर आपको ये कहा जाए की सभी  को आप खुश करके दिखा दीजिये .*
*आप किसी सिस्टम से , किसी नियम से , किसी विचार से असहमत हो सकतें हैं ...लेकिन तब मुर्खता करने लगतें हैं जब उसे गाली देने लगतें हैं* 

*मै अपने देश पर गर्व करता हूँ* 
*इस आधार पर  नहीं की मैंने बहुत चीजें पढ़  रखीं हैं* 
*केवल इसीलिए की मुझे अपने देश  से भावनात्मक रूप से लगाव है और मै इसकी उस तरह बुराई नहीं कर सकता जैसे कुछ लोग करतें हैं * 

*
*
*
*
*एक सवाल प्रबंधन से है की  क्या  इस सूत्र में गाली गलौज को अनुमति प्रदान की गयी है ?*
*क्या  इसका अर्थ यह है की प्रबंधन भी इसी तरह की सोच रखता है ?*

*जवाब के इंतज़ार में हूँ 
*

----------


## jhatka

> कोन राहुल गाँधीडोन जी ? शायद आप सोनिया माइनों के बेटे रौल की बात कर रहे हो जिसने अपना नाम बदल कर राहुल इसलिए कर लिया ताकि वो भारतीय लग सके और भारत की भोली भाली जनता भी उसके इस बहकावे का शिकार है , इसी तरह उसकी बहन "बियेंका" ने भी अपना नामबदल कर प्रियंका कर लिया है , आप शायद उसी राहुल गाँधी के बात कर रहे हो जो सन २००४ में u s एअरपोर्ट पर २००००० डॉलरके साथपकड़ा गया और उसके पास इस बात का कोई जवाब ही नही था, वही राहुल गाँधी न जो सिर्फ प्रेस कांफेरेंस में ही बोल सकता है (सिर्फ लिखा हुआ पढ़ सकता है, ज्यादा हिंदी नहीं आती ) और अमेठी में पांच साल एम् पी बने रहने में उसने सिर्फ ३ डिबेट attend किये विधान सभा में और पांच साल में सिर्फ पांच ही मिनट बोला, वो राहुल गाँधी जिसका i Q 86 है (सामान्य आदमी से भी कम ) वही राहुल गाँधी जिसकी महिला मित्र वेनेजुएला के रहने वाली एक नशाखोर है और उस लड़की का बाप वेनेजुएला का बहुत बड़ा माफिया डोन है , वो राहुल गाँधी जिसने आज तक किसी लाइव डिबेट में हिस्सा नही लिया , वो राहुल गाँधी जिसके पास स्नातक की भी डिग्री नही और उसके शिक्षण इतिहास में हमेशा फ़ैल होता रहा, वो राहुल गाँधी ..................................................  .


 *पूजा जी , वैसे मुझे राहुल गांधी से कुछ लेना देना नहीं है 

पर एक बिन मांगी सलाह देना चाहूँगा की किसी के व्यक्तिगत जिन्दगी   के देखकर उस पर सामान्य मत बनाना या जनता में उसे पेश करना पत्रकारिता में  सबसे घटिया काम समझा जाता है जैसा की कुछ हिंदी चैनल करतें है 
मुझे आपके बातों पर आपति नहीं पर आगे हो सकता है की आप कुछ और नाम लें जिस पर मेरी आपाति हो 
केवल उन्ही बातों को सामने रखें जो जनता के लिए सचमुच में भेद खुलने जैसा महसूस हो 
व्यक्तिगत  तौर पर कोई नेता ( आज के दौर का ) पूरी तरह से  नैतिक नहीं कहा जा सकता  ...पर वही जनता के लिए कई अच्छे काम भी करता है ...एक उदाहरण लीजिये  ...नितीश कुमार  
उम्मीद रखता हूँ की आप समझ ही गयीं होंगी 

*

----------


## pooja

> *पूजा जी , वैसे मुझे राहुल गांधी से कुछ लेना देना नहीं है* 
> 
> *पर एक बिन मांगी सलाह देना चाहूँगा की किसी के व्यक्तिगत जिन्दगी के देखकर उस पर सामान्य मत बनाना या जनता में उसे पेश करना पत्रकारिता में सबसे घटिया काम समझा जाता है जैसा की कुछ हिंदी चैनल करतें है* 
> *मुझे आपके बातों पर आपति नहीं पर आगे हो सकता है की आप कुछ और नाम लें जिस पर मेरी आपाति हो* 
> *केवल उन्ही बातों को सामने रखें जो जनता के लिए सचमुच में भेद खुलने जैसा महसूस हो* 
> *व्यक्तिगत तौर पर कोई नेता ( आज के दौर का ) पूरी तरह से नैतिक नहीं कहा जा सकता ...पर वही जनता के लिए कई अच्छे काम भी करता है ...एक उदाहरण लीजिये ...नितीश कुमार* 
> *उम्मीद रखता हूँ की आप समझ ही गयीं होंगी*


 झटका जी सर्वप्रथम मेरे कमेन्ट को पढने और उस पर विचार व्यक्त करने के लिए धन्यवाद, जैसा की आपने कहा की हमें किसी इंसान की व्यक्तिगत दुर्गुणों का उल्लेख नही करना चाहिए, किन्तु मेरा मत इससे भिन्न है आप जरा सोचिये की जो व्यक्ति अपने व्यक्तिगत जीवन में चोर है क्या उससे आप अपने घर का चोकीदार रखने का साहस जुटा पाएँगे  ??? व्यक्ति की चारित्रिक विशेषताए ही उसके कर्मो को निर्धारित करती है, फिर वो कर्म व्यक्तिगत पहलु से जुड़ा हो या सामाजिक पहलु से उससे कोई फर्क नही पड़ता, दूसरी तरफ अचरित्रिक व्यक्तियों की होसला अफजाई और उन्हें उच्च पदों पर बिठाने से कई लोगो के सामने एक नया रास्ता खुलता है और नया बहाना मिलता है गलत आचरण करने का , उम्मीद है मेरी बातो को आप व्यक्तिगत न लेकर एक स्वस्थ चर्चा के रूप में लेंगे , आगे भी संवाद बनाये  रखियेगा , धन्यवाद

----------


## jhatka

> झटका जी सर्वप्रथम मेरे कमेन्ट को पढने और उस पर विचार व्यक्त करने के लिए धन्यवाद, जैसा की आपने कहा की हमें किसी इंसान की व्यक्तिगत दुर्गुणों का उल्लेख नही करना चाहिए, किन्तु मेरा मत इससे भिन्न है आप जरा सोचिये की जो व्यक्ति अपने व्यक्तिगत जीवन में चोर है क्या उससे आप अपने घर का चोकीदार रखने का साहस जुटा पाएँगे  ??? व्यक्ति की चारित्रिक विशेषताए ही उसके कर्मो को निर्धारित करती है, फिर वो कर्म व्यक्तिगत पहलु से जुड़ा हो या सामाजिक पहलु से उससे कोई फर्क नही पड़ता, दूसरी तरफ अचरित्रिक व्यक्तियों की होसला अफजाई और उन्हें उच्च पदों पर बिठाने से कई लोगो के सामने एक नया रास्ता खुलता है और नया बहाना मिलता है गलत आचरण करने का , उम्मीद है मेरी बातो को आप व्यक्तिगत न लेकर एक स्वस्थ चर्चा के रूप में लेंगे , आगे भी संवाद बनाये  रखियेगा , धन्यवाद


 *pooja ji ..मेरे कहने आ सिर्फ यही अर्थ था की राजनीति में चारित्रिक पहलु  ( यहाँ  चरित्र का अर्थ उसकी व्यक्तिगत रूचियां आदि है ) और सामाजिक पहलु में बहुत  बड़ा अंतर पाया जाता है 
थोडा सा हटकर देंखें तो एक सफल बिजनेस मेन के जीवन से भी चरित्र  सम्बन्धी  कई गलत पहलु जुड़े रहतें है पर वो अपने कंपनी और कर्मचारियों के लिए एक  श्रेष्ठ व्यक्ति सिद्ध होता है 
मै खुद ऐसे लोगों की हौसला आफजाई नहीं करता पर कई बार मैंने ऐसा महसूस किया  है की गलत चरित्र के लोग भी समाज के लिए अच्छे कर कर रहें हैं  ....सुनाने में ये थोडा जटिल लगता है पर यह सच है 

वैसे व्यक्तिगत दुर्गुण तब व्यक्तिगत नहीं रहते जब समाज का हित जुड़ा हो 
पर अगर समाज का हित न जुड़ा हो और भावनाएं जुड़ीं हो तो उस स्तिथि में वो पूरी तरह से व्यक्तिगत हो जाता है 
आपने राहुल गांधी के बारे में कहा पर उसकी जीवन सम्बन्धी कुछ बातों से सामाजिक हित नहीं झलकती 
यहाँ पर अभी तक उसके कोई गैर सामाजिक क्रियाकलाप देखने को नहीं मिलते 
कुछ बातें हम किसी पूर्वधारणा को मानकर भी कह देतें हैं 

खैर राहुल गांधी तक तो ठीक है पर यदि हम ऐसे ही शब्द भारतीय स्वतंत्रता  आंदोलन में भाग लेने वालों के बारे में कहें तो क्या किसी की भावनाएं आहत  नहीं होंगी ? वहाँ पर हित न होकर भावनाएं प्रबल होती हैं 
ऐसे में जो लोग अभी भी देशभक्ति के पुराने स्वरुप को मानतें हैं उनके दिल को ठेस पहुँच सकती है 

 मै भी इस चर्चा में हिस्सा लेना चाहूँगा यदि स्वस्थता को ध्यान में रखा जाये 

*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*गाली गलोच तो हुई नहीं है अभी तक झटका जी.. और आप क्या है ये जाने बिना  अपने विचार दिए थे , तो इस लिए आपको निशाना बनाकर भी कहीं कुछ नहीं लिखा  गया... और अगर आप कहते हैं की १९३० में अमेरिका की हालत भारत से बदतर थी  फिर तो मन्ना पड़ेगा की अमेरिका ने कमाल ही कर दिया..

और विदेशी जासूस वाली बात कहकर तो आपने अपने नेता होने का प्रमाण दे ही  दिया .आज की तारिख में चाहे मैं अमेरिका में रहता हूँ लेकिन यहाँ आने से  पहले अपने जीवन के २३ साल मैंने भारत में बिताएं हैं तो मैं हर भारतीय की  तरह अपने भारत को करीब से जानता हूँ! आप इस तरह की बात करके मुझे राष्ट्र  विरोधी सब्कित करना छह रहे हैं जिससे आपके व्यक्तितत्व का कुछ हिंट तो मिल  ही जाता है.. अब नेता हो ठहरे! .
 मित्र आपको नीचा दिखाना मेरा उद्देश्य नहीं है! जैसा मुझे सही लगता है वो तो मैं लिखूंगा ही, 
अगर किसी शब्द विशेष से आपको आपत्ति हुई हो तो आप उसका विवरण करें, हो सका तो उस शब्द का इस्तेमाल न करने की कोशिश करूँगा!
और ये बात तो जग-जाहिर है की ये सरकार अब तक की सबसे भ्रष्ट सरकार है..  इसमें कोई दो राय नहीं हो सकती, बशर्ते अगर कोई इस सरकार का ही साथी न हो!

देश पर गर्व करना अच्छी बात है, मैं भी करता हूँ.. लेकिन सच की तरफ पीठ करके जीवन बिता देना आने वाली नस्ल के लिए खतरनाक है!*



> *मित्र डोन     * 
> *पहले मै ये बता दूँ की मै भी एक नेता हूँ तो जाहिर सी बात है की तुम्हारी बातों पर मुझे आपति होगी* 
> *गाली गलौज करना मुझे भी बहुत अच्छा लगता है* 
> *अगर प्रबंधन इसकी इजाज़त दे तो अपने इस विशिष्ट ज्ञान को पेश भी कर सकता हूँ* 
> *अगर तुम्हारी आदत नहीं सुधरती तो मुझे अपने इस ज्ञान को बांटने के लिए मजबूर होना पडेगा* 
> *बेहतर होगा की तुम अपनी बात ज़रा तरीके से कहा  करो* 
> *
> *
> *लेकिन पहले मै तुमसे ये पूछना चाहता हूँ की तुम कहीं दुसरे देश के जासूस तो नहीं हो ?*
> ...

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*आप तो बहुत परखी नजर रखती हैं.ha ha. सही पहचाना आपने.. बिलकुल उसी राहुल (raul)  की बात कर रहा हूँ जो अपने बाप की तरफ से मुगलों का वंसज है और अपनी माँ  की तरफ से इटली का नागरिक! और उसकी अनपढ़ता तो जग-जाहिर है! सभी जानते हैं  की उसने कितनी पढाई की है! एक मुर्ख इंसान जो एक शक्ति धारण किये हुए  परिवार में शामिल होकर, अपने परिवार की परम्परा के अनुसार भारत का बेवकूफ  बना रहा है!*


> कोन राहुल गाँधीडोन जी ? शायद आप सोनिया माइनों के बेटे रौल की बात कर रहे हो जिसने अपना नाम बदल कर राहुल इसलिए कर लिया ताकि वो भारतीय लग सके और भारत की भोली भाली जनता भी उसके इस बहकावे का शिकार है , इसी तरह उसकी बहन "बियेंका" ने भी अपना नामबदल कर प्रियंका कर लिया है , आप शायद उसी राहुल गाँधी के बात कर रहे हो जो सन २००४ में u s एअरपोर्ट पर २००००० डॉलरके साथपकड़ा गया और उसके पास इस बात का कोई जवाब ही नही था, वही राहुल गाँधी न जो सिर्फ प्रेस कांफेरेंस में ही बोल सकता है (सिर्फ लिखा हुआ पढ़ सकता है, ज्यादा हिंदी नहीं आती ) और अमेठी में पांच साल एम् पी बने रहने में उसने सिर्फ ३ डिबेट attend किये विधान सभा में और पांच साल में सिर्फ पांच ही मिनट बोला, वो राहुल गाँधी जिसका i Q 86 है (सामान्य आदमी से भी कम ) वही राहुल गाँधी जिसकी महिला मित्र वेनेजुएला के रहने वाली एक नशाखोर है और उस लड़की का बाप वेनेजुएला का बहुत बड़ा माफिया डोन है , वो राहुल गाँधी जिसने आज तक किसी लाइव डिबेट में हिस्सा नही लिया , वो राहुल गाँधी जिसके पास स्नातक की भी डिग्री नही और उसके शिक्षण इतिहास में हमेशा फ़ैल होता रहा, वो राहुल गाँधी ..................................................  .

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*ये कोई व्यक्तिगत मत नहीं है झटका जी,.,. इसके प्रमाण हैं! व्यक्तिगत मत से  इंसान किसी को गाली तो दे सकता है लेकिन उसको बुरा साबित नहीं क्र सकता!  यहाँ इस पुरे परिवार के खिलाफ प्रमाण दिए जा सकते हैं अगर हमारे नियामक जी  अनुमति दे दें एक बार!*




> *पूजा जी , वैसे मुझे राहुल गांधी से कुछ लेना देना नहीं है 
> 
> पर एक बिन मांगी सलाह देना चाहूँगा की किसी के व्यक्तिगत जिन्दगी   के देखकर उस पर सामान्य मत बनाना या जनता में उसे पेश करना पत्रकारिता में  सबसे घटिया काम समझा जाता है जैसा की कुछ हिंदी चैनल करतें है 
> मुझे आपके बातों पर आपति नहीं पर आगे हो सकता है की आप कुछ और नाम लें जिस पर मेरी आपाति हो 
> केवल उन्ही बातों को सामने रखें जो जनता के लिए सचमुच में भेद खुलने जैसा महसूस हो 
> व्यक्तिगत  तौर पर कोई नेता ( आज के दौर का ) पूरी तरह से  नैतिक नहीं कहा जा सकता  ...पर वही जनता के लिए कई अच्छे काम भी करता है ...एक उदाहरण लीजिये  ...नितीश कुमार  
> उम्मीद रखता हूँ की आप समझ ही गयीं होंगी 
> 
> *

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*आखिर में झटका जी आपसे एक निवेदन करना चाहूँगा.,. मेरे किसी भी बात को आप  व्यक्तिगत न लें! मतभेद होना आम बात है, मनभेद हो जाना गलत होता है! आशा है  आप समझेंगे मेरा मतलब!* 

*  सभी राजनीतिज्ञों को तो मैंने भी कभी बुरा नहीं बोला! अब फैसला आपको करना है की आप किस तरह के राजनीतिज्ञ हैं!* 
* तो आप खुद नेता होने के कारण यहाँ पर हो रही बातों का बुरा न मनाएं!*

* आशा है आप इसी तरह चर्चा में भाग लेते रहेंगे..* 
* भगवन आपका भला करे!*

----------


## miss.dabangg

*प्यारे दोस्तों* *आपसे एक निवेदन करना चाहूंगी ,* *किसी भी बात को आप  व्यक्तिगत न लें! मतभेद होना आम बात है, मनभेद हो जाना गलत होता है! आशा है  आप समझेंगे मेरा मतलब !*

----------


## miss.dabangg

*फोरम की गरिमा का ध्यान रखा जाये !!!!!*

----------


## miss.dabangg

*सूत्र काफी रोचक है !!!!*

----------


## Krish13

अगर यहाँ नेताओँ की बात करी जाय तो मै समझता हूँ आज के समय मेँ नेता ही सबसे बड़े गुंडे है जितना बड़ा नेता वो उतना ही बड़ा गुंडा दुर्भाग्य ये है कि इनके हाथ मै पावर होने की वजह से इनका कोई कुछ नही बिगाड़ पाता हमारे देश की संसद और विधानसभाओँ मै बैठे दस हजार सांसद और विधायक देश की 121 करोड़ भोली भाली जनता को लूटने मेँ कामयाब हो रहे है सत्ता पर बैठे ये नेता देश की नही बल्कि अपने खुद के खजाने भरने की सोचते है आम जनता के नाम पर जो योजनाऍ बनाई जाती है वो दरअसल सरकार मेँ बैठे नेताओँ के खजाने भरने के काम आती है क्योकि जब तक सरकार कोई योजना नही चलायेगी तो पैसा कहा से खायेगी जितनी बड़ी योजना उतना ज्यादा पैसा...

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> अगर यहाँ नेताओँ की बात करी जाय तो मै समझता हूँ आज के समय मेँ नेता ही सबसे बड़े गुंडे है जितना बड़ा नेता वो उतना ही बड़ा गुंडा दुर्भाग्य ये है कि इनके हाथ मै पावर होने की वजह से इनका कोई कुछ नही बिगाड़ पाता हमारे देश की संसद और विधानसभाओँ मै बैठे दस हजार सांसद और विधायक देश की 121 करोड़ भोली भाली जनता को लूटने मेँ कामयाब हो रहे है सत्ता पर बैठे ये नेता देश की नही बल्कि अपने खुद के खजाने भरने की सोचते है आम जनता के नाम पर जो योजनाऍ बनाई जाती है वो दरअसल सरकार मेँ बैठे नेताओँ के खजाने भरने के काम आती है क्योकि जब तक सरकार कोई योजना नही चलायेगी तो पैसा कहा से खायेगी जितनी बड़ी योजना उतना ज्यादा पैसा...




haha sabhi politicians par hi attack kar diya aapne to!

aur aajkal jo in politicians ke chamche idhar udhar ghoomte rehre hn aur khud ko neta batate hain us baare mein bhi to batao koi!

hahaja

----------


## Krish13

> haha sabhi politicians par hi attack kar diya aapne to!
> 
> aur aajkal jo in politicians ke chamche idhar udhar ghoomte rehre hn aur khud ko neta batate hain us baare mein bhi to batao koi!
> 
> hahaja


ये बड़े नेता इन चमचोँ को पोस्टर चिपकाने, जूते साफ करने, गाड़ी पोछने जैसे कामोँ के लिये रखते है और ये सब करते करते ये चमचे अपने आपको नेता समझने लगते है ।

----------


## pooja

आज ये सवाल हमें अपने से पूछना होगा की ये आजादी ठीक है या वो गुलामी. क्योकि आज भी हम चंद नेताओं के बनाये नियमो को मान रहे है. बस फर्क इतना है की गुलामी के दिनों में ब्रिटिश सरकार हमारे ऊपर कुछ काबिल अंग्रजो को नियूक्त कर देती थी और अब हम खुद कुछ भ्रष्ट लोगो में से किसी एक अच्छे भ्रष्ट को अपना नेता चुन कर अपने ऊपर राज करने को भेज देते है.
ये हमारे देश का दुर्भाग्य है की यहाँ चपरासी बनने की लिए आपको परीक्षा पास करनी पड़ती है जहा आपको अपने से योग्य अभियार्थी को हरा कर जीतना पड़ता है. पर राजनीती में आपको अपने जैसे ही भ्रष्ट को हरा कर आगे आना पड़ता है. आपको भले ही अपने घर में अयोग्य माना जाये पर सत्ता में आते ही आप गृह मंत्री बन सकते है. आपको भले ही अपना घर खर्च चलाना न आता हो पर आप वित्त मंत्री बनकर पुरे देश का खर्च चलने के लिए बजट बना सकते हो. आप अपनी रक्षा कर पाने में असमर्थ हो पर आपको रक्षा मंत्री बनाया जा सकता है. आपको क़ानून का कुछ पता नहीं पर आप कोई भी क़ानून कभी भी बना सकते है.
भगवान न करे की कभी ऐसा हो की वे शहीद वापस इस भारत में आये जिन्होंने इसकी आजादी के लिए अपनी जान दे दी थी. यदि वो आ जाये तो वो भी अपनी बात कुछ ऐसे ही कहेंगे………….
*************************************************
यों पहले भी अपना-सा यहाँ कुछ तो नहीं था
अब तो और भी नज़ारे हमें लगते हैं पराए.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बिलकुल सही जा रहे हो पूजा जी! इन बेशर्म और हराम की खाने की आदत वाले नेता ही इस देश में बढ़ रही समस्याओं का* *कारण* *है!
इन सालों को सरे बाज़ार घसीट घसीट के मारना चाहिए!*



> आज ये सवाल हमें अपने से पूछना होगा की ये आजादी ठीक है या वो गुलामी. क्योकि आज भी हम चंद नेताओं के बनाये नियमो को मान रहे है. बस फर्क इतना है की गुलामी के दिनों में ब्रिटिश सरकार हमारे ऊपर कुछ काबिल अंग्रजो को नियूक्त कर देती थी और अब हम खुद कुछ भ्रष्ट लोगो में से किसी एक अच्छे भ्रष्ट को अपना नेता चुन कर अपने ऊपर राज करने को भेज देते है.
> ये हमारे देश का दुर्भाग्य है की यहाँ चपरासी बनने की लिए आपको परीक्षा पास करनी पड़ती है जहा आपको अपने से योग्य अभियार्थी को हरा कर जीतना पड़ता है. पर राजनीती में आपको अपने जैसे ही भ्रष्ट को हरा कर आगे आना पड़ता है. आपको भले ही अपने घर में अयोग्य माना जाये पर सत्ता में आते ही आप गृह मंत्री बन सकते है. आपको भले ही अपना घर खर्च चलाना न आता हो पर आप वित्त मंत्री बनकर पुरे देश का खर्च चलने के लिए बजट बना सकते हो. आप अपनी रक्षा कर पाने में असमर्थ हो पर आपको रक्षा मंत्री बनाया जा सकता है. आपको क़ानून का कुछ पता नहीं पर आप कोई भी क़ानून कभी भी बना सकते है.
> भगवान न करे की कभी ऐसा हो की वे शहीद वापस इस भारत में आये जिन्होंने इसकी आजादी के लिए अपनी जान दे दी थी. यदि वो आ जाये तो वो भी अपनी बात कुछ ऐसे ही कहेंगे………….
> *************************************************
> यों पहले भी अपना-सा यहाँ कुछ तो नहीं था
> अब तो और भी नज़ारे हमें लगते हैं पराए.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> भगवान न करे की कभी ऐसा हो की वे शहीद वापस इस भारत में आये जिन्होंने इसकी आजादी के लिए अपनी जान दे दी थी. यदि वो आ जाये तो वो भी अपनी बात कुछ ऐसे ही कहेंगे………….
> *************************************************
> यों पहले भी अपना-सा यहाँ कुछ तो नहीं था
> अब तो और भी नज़ारे हमें लगते हैं पराए.



*कभी हम युवराज के शतक और धोनी के बालों के लिए मर गए!
कभी इन हरामखोर नेताओं के चरित्र, चेहरे और चालों के लिए मर गए!
कहीं होंगे भगत सिंह तो कहते होंगे- यार सुखदेव, राजगुरु,
हम भी किन सालों के लिए मर गए!*

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

ab yahan pe kaun aa gaya un netaon ka chmcha jisne mujhe negative de diya? yahan bhi koi corrupt neta hai kya? 

(neta to kya hoga, neta ka chamcha hi hoga!)hahahaha

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*थोडा संयम से काम लें! आपकी बातें भड़काऊ किस्म की होती जा रही हैं! इससे  कोई लाभ नहीं है मित्र, हमें यहाँ एक दुसरे का दिल नहीं दुखाना है!*



> ab yahan pe kaun aa gaya un netaon ka chmcha jisne mujhe negative de diya? yahan bhi koi corrupt neta hai kya? 
> 
> (neta to kya hoga, neta ka chamcha hi hoga!)hahahaha

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*क्या हुआ दोस्तों? 
*

----------


## pooja

> *क्या हुआ दोस्तों? 
> *


 कुछ नहीं डोन जी एक नया रहस्य हाथ लगा है, उस पर काम कर रही हु , थोड़े और सबूत इकट्ठे हो जाये तो यहाँ पोस्ट करुँगी जल्दी ही

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*ठीक है पूजा जी!
आपकी प्रविष्टि का इंतज़ार रहेगा! मैं भी एक अन्य सूत्र बनाने की तैय्यारी  कर रहा हूँ! उसी के लिए मेटर इकट्ठा करने की कोशिश कर रहा हूँ! विश्वशनीय  लिंक मिलने का इंतज़ार है!  

अन्य सदस्यों से भी अनुरोध है की अगर वो इस सूत्र को पढ़ते हैं तो अगर उनके मनन में कोई विचार आता है तो कृपया शेयर करें!* 


> कुछ नहीं डोन जी एक नया रहस्य हाथ लगा है, उस पर काम कर रही हु , थोड़े और सबूत इकट्ठे हो जाये तो यहाँ पोस्ट करुँगी जल्दी ही

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> कुछ नहीं डोन जी एक नया रहस्य हाथ लगा है, उस पर काम कर रही हु , थोड़े और सबूत इकट्ठे हो जाये तो यहाँ पोस्ट करुँगी जल्दी ही


 *पूजा जी डोन जी सबसे पहले आपको धन्यवाद और बधाई इतने आचे सूत्र सञ्चालन और  निर्माण के लिए ... पूजा जी मैंने आपके एक msg  किया है उसको पढ़े और मेरे  से संपर्क जरुर करें डोन किंग जी आप भी पूजा जी से मेरे no  ले ले या में  आपको  msg  कर रहा हूँ कृपया बात जरुर करें ... प्रतीक्षा में 
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*आपको एक लिंक भेजा है! शायद कुछ मदद मिल सके आपको!*



> *पूजा जी डोन जी सबसे पहले आपको धन्यवाद और बधाई इतने आचे सूत्र सञ्चालन और  निर्माण के लिए ... पूजा जी मैंने आपके एक msg  किया है उसको पढ़े और मेरे  से संपर्क जरुर करें डोन किंग जी आप भी पूजा जी से मेरे no  ले ले या में  आपको  msg  कर रहा हूँ कृपया बात जरुर करें ... प्रतीक्षा में 
> *

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*कृपया अपना ज्ञान यहाँ सबके साथ बांटे मित्र*! 


> *पूजा जी डोन जी सबसे पहले आपको धन्यवाद और बधाई इतने आचे सूत्र सञ्चालन और  निर्माण के लिए ... पूजा जी मैंने आपके एक msg  किया है उसको पढ़े और मेरे  से संपर्क जरुर करें डोन किंग जी आप भी पूजा जी से मेरे no  ले ले या में  आपको  msg  कर रहा हूँ कृपया बात जरुर करें ... प्रतीक्षा में 
> *

----------


## pooja

*इस पोस्ट में आगे कुछ भी* *लिखने से* *पहले मै एक बात बहुत* *साफ़ कहना चाहती हु* *की मेरी* *ये पोस्ट किसी भी* *धर्म के* *खिलाफ नही है** ,* *हमारा भारत* *एक धर्म निरपेक्ष* *देश है और* *मै सभी धर्मो का* *समान* *रूप से सम्मान* *करती हु**,* *मै जिस मुद्दे को यहाँ उठा रही हु उसमे क्रूसेडर क्रोस का जिक्र है जो की इटली देश का प्रतिनिधित्व करता है इसलिए कृपया इसे धार्मिक मतभेद के रूप में ना लिया जाये*

----------


## pooja

केन्द्र सरकार द्वारा 10 रुपये का नया सिक्का जारी किया गया है, जो दो धातुओं सेमिलकर बना है तथा जिस पर एक तरफ़ “क्रूसेडर क्रॉस” का निशान बना हुआ है।हालांकि इस सिक्के पर सन् 2006 खुदा हुआ है, लेकिन हमें बताया गया है कि यह हाल हीमें जारी किया गया है। इससे पहले भी सन् 2006 में ही 2 रुपये का जो सिक्का जारीकिया गया था, उसमें भी यही “क्रॉस” का निशान बना हुआ था। नरेन्द्र मोदी ने उस समय गुजरात के चुनावों के दौरान इस सिक्के की खूबखिल्ली उड़ाई थी और बाकायदा लिखित में रिजर्व बैंक और केन्द्र सरकार का विरोध किया, तब वह सिक्का वापस लेने की घोषणा की गई। लेकिनसन् 2009 आते-आते फ़िर सेनौकरशाहीने फिर वही बेशर्मी दिखाई 
* और* दस रुपये का नया सिक्काजारी कर दिया गया, जिसमें वही क्रूसेडर क्रॉस खुदा हुआ

----------


## pooja

*दूसरा फ़ोटो* *–* *एक रुपये के सिक्के में एक लकीर वाला**क्रॉस तथा पुराने दो रुपये के सिक्के का जिसमें दोनाली क्रॉस दर्शाया गया है (जो**मोदी द्वारा विरोध के बाद बन्द किया गया)*

----------


## pooja

आप पूछेंगे की क्रूसेडर क्रोस इटली का प्रतिनिधित्व किस प्रकार करता है ??
क्रूसेडर क्रॉस के चारों बिन्दुओं का मतलब कुछ और है – जैसा कि सभी जानते हैं,“क्रूसेड (Crusade)” का मतलब होता है “धर्मयुद्ध”
क्रूसेडिये बांके वीर जब *इटली* में बैठे पोप ने भेजे थे तो कसम उठवा ली थी कि इस दुनिया से मुसलमानों का सफाया कर देंगे. वह धर्मयुद्ध करने निकले थे क्योंकि उनके अनुसार मुसलमानों ने जेरुसलेम की पवित्र धरती को गंदा कर दिया था. तो क्रूसेडिये अपने झ्ंडो, कवचों, ढालों, पर यह निशान लेकर निकले थे, इसके नीचे उन सभी राष्ट्रों के लोग एक ही लक्ष्य के साथ एकत्रित हुये थे. वह लक्ष्य था मुसलमानों को नेस्तानबूद करना.

----------


## pooja

इसके बाद जो एक और दो रुपये के सिक्के जारी किये गये उसमें एक रुपये के सिक्के पर “अंगूठा दिखाते हुए” (Thumbs up) तथा दो रुपये के सिक्के पर “दो उंगलियों वालीविजयी मुद्रा” (Victory Sign) के चित्र खुदे हुए हैं। (*इन सिक्कों पर ये* *“ठेंगा” किसेदिखाया जा रहा है, और “विक्ट्री साइन” किसे, इसका अंदाजा लगाना मुश्किल नहींहै*)

----------


## pooja

आप देख सकते है की किस तरह से धीरे धीरे हमारी मुद्रा पर से राष्ट्रिय गौरव के चिन्ह "अशोक स्तम्भ" को छोटा किया जा रहा है

----------


## pooja

अब आते हैं मूल बात पर – सन् 2005 वाले एक रुपये के सिक्के में जो क्रॉस दिखाया गयाथा वह साफ़-साफ़क्रूसेडर क्रॉस था, लेकिन जब हल्ला मचा तो सिक्का वापस ले लियागया, लेकिन फ़िर से 2006 में जारी दो रुपये के सिक्के पर वही क्रॉस “थोड़े से अन्तर” के साथ आ गया। इस बार क्रॉस को दोहरी लाइनों वाला कर दिया गया, फ़िर से विरोध हुआ तोसिक्का वापस लिया गया, अब पुनः दस रुपये के सिक्के पर वही क्रॉस दिया गया है…। *सिक्कों पर क्रूसेडर क्रॉस रचने के पीछे किस चापलूस**मंत्री या सरकारी अधिकारी का हाथ है यह भी एक जाँच का विषय है। क्या सोनिया गाँधी**का कोई ऐसा* *“**सुपर-चमचा**”* *अधिकारी है जो किसी* *“**पद्म पुरस्कार**”* *या अपनी पत्नी द्वारा**चलाये जा रहे* *NGO* *को मिलने वाली भारी आर्थिक मदद के बदले में* *इटली देश के प्रतिक चिन्ह*
*को बढ़ावादेने में लगा है?*क्योंकि इस प्रक्रिया को सन् 2004 के बाद ही तेजी मिली है, अर्थात जबसे “माइनो सरकार” स्थापित हुई। जो भी हो, यह अपने देश की संस्कृति औरपरम्परा पर अभिमान करने वालों के लिये एक अपमानजनक बात तो है ही।

----------


## pooja

दो और दस रुपये के सिक्के पर जो क्रूसेडर क्रॉस खुदा हुआ है वह असल में फ़्रांस केशासक लुई द पायस (सन् 778 से सन् 840) द्वारा जारी किये गये सोने के सिक्के में भीहै। लुई का शासनकाल फ़्रांस में सन् 814 से 840 तक रहा, और उसी ने इस क्रूसेडर क्रॉसवाले सिक्के को जारी किया था। (लुई द पायस के सिक्के का चित्र देखें) अब चित्र मेंविभिन्न प्रकार के “क्रॉस” देखिये जिसमें सबसे अन्तिम आठवें नम्बर वाला क्रूसेडरक्रॉस है जिसे दस रुपये के नये सिक्के पर जारी किया है, जिसे सन् 2006 में ही ढालागया है, लेकिन जारी अभी किया।

जैसा कि चित्र में दिखाया गया है इस क्रूसेडर क्रॉस में चारों तरफ़ आड़ी और खड़ीलाइनों के बीच में चार बिन्दु हैं। RBI अधिकारियों का एक हास्यापद तर्क है कि यहचिन्ह असल में देश की चारों दिशाओं का प्रतिनिधित्व करता है, जिसमें चारों बिन्दुएकता को प्रदर्शित करते हैं, तथा “अंगूठे” और “विक्ट्री साइन” का उपयोग नेत्रहीनोंकी सुविधा के लिये किया गया है… अर्थात सूर्य, कमल, गेहूँ की बालियाँ, अशोक चक्र, सिंह आदि देश की एकता और संस्कृति को नहीं दर्शाते? तथा इसके पहले जो भी सिक्के थेउन्हें नेत्रहीन नहीं पहचान पाते थे? किसे मूर्ख बना रहे हैं ये?

----------


## pooja

माइनो सरकार जबसे सत्ता में आई है, भारतीय संस्कृति के प्रतीक चिन्हों पर एक के बाद आघात करती जा रही है। सिक्कों से भारत माता, भारत के नक्शे और अन्य राष्ट्रीय महत्व के चिन्ह गायब करके “क्रॉस”, “अंगूठा” और “विक्ट्री साइन” के मूर्खतापूर्ण प्रयोग किये गये हैं, केन्द्रीय विद्यालय के प्रतीक चिन्ह “उगते सूर्य के साथ कमल पर रखी पुस्तक” को भी बदल दिया गया है, सरकारी कागज़ों, दस्तावेजों और वेबसाईटों से धीरे-धीरे “सत्यमेव जयते” हटाया जा रहा है, दूरदर्शन के “स्लोगन” “सत्यं शिवम् सुन्दरम्” में भी बदलाव किया गया है, बच्चों को “ग” से “गणेश” की बजाय “गधा” पढ़ाया जा रहा है, तात्पर्य यह कि *भारतीय संस्कृति के प्रतीक चिन्हों को समाप्त करने के लिये धीरे-धीरे अन्दर से उसे कुतरा जा रहा है**,* *और** “**भारतीय* *”* *जैसा कि वे हमेशा से रहे हैं**,* *अब भी गहरी नींद में गाफ़िल हैं।*

----------


## pooja

किसी कौम को पहले मानसिक रूप से खत्म करने के लिये उसके सांस्कृतिकप्रतीकों पर हमला बोला जाता है, उसे सांस्कृतिक रूप से खोखला कर दिया जाता है, पहलेअपने “सिद्धान्त” ठेल दिये जाते हैं, दूसरों की संस्कृति की आलोचना करके, उसे नीचादिखाकर एक अभियान चलाया जाता है, इससे संस्कृति परिवर्तन का काम आसान हो जाता है और वहकौम बिना लड़े ही आत्मसमर्पण कर देती है, क्योंकि उसकी पूरी एक पीढ़ी पहले ही मानसिकरूप से उनकी गुलाम हो चुकी होती है। वेलेंटाइन-डे, गुलाबी चड्डी, पब संस्कृति, अंग्रेजियत, कम कपड़ों और नंगई को बढ़ावा देना, आदि इसी “विशाल अभियान” का एक छोटा साहिस्सा भर हैं।

----------


## pooja

किसी भी देश के सिक्के एक ऐतिहासिक धरोहर तो होते ही हैं, उस देश की संस्कृति औरवैभव को भी प्रदर्शित करते हैं। पहले एक, दो और पाँच के सिक्कों पर कहीं गेहूँ कीबालियों के, भारत के नक्शे के, अशोक चिन्ह के, किसी पर महर्षि अरविन्द, वल्लभभाईपटेल आदि महापुरुषों के चेहरे की प्रतिकृति, किसी सिक्के पर उगते सूर्य, कमल के फ़ूलअथवा खेतों का चिन्ह होता था, लेकिन ये “ क्रूसेडर क्रॉस”, “अंगूठा” और “विक्ट्री साइन” दिखाने वाले सिक्के ढाल कर सरकार क्या साबित करना चाहती है, यह अबस्पष्ट दिखाई देने लगा है।*इस देश में** “**राष्ट्र**-विरोधियों**”* *का एक मजबूत नेटवर्क तैयार हो चुका है**,* *जिसमें मीडिया**, NGO,* *पत्रकार**,* *राजनेता**,* *अफ़सरशाही सभी तबकों के लोग मौजूद हैं**,* *तथा उनकी सहायता के लिये**कुछ प्रत्यक्ष और कुछ अप्रत्यक्ष लोग* *“**कांग्रेसी-वामपंथी**”* *के नाम से**मौजूद हैं।*

----------


## pooja

इन सिक्कों के जरिये*आनेवाली पीढ़ियों के लिये यह साबित करने की कोशिश की जा रही है कि, सन् 2006 के काल मेंभारत पर “इटली की एक महारानी” राज्य करती थी… तथा भारत की जनता में ही कुछ “जयचन्द” ऐसे भी थे जो इस महारानी की चरणवन्दना करते थे और कुछ “चारण-भाट” उसके गीतगाते थे*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*पूजा जी, मित्र डोन किंग के साथ साथ आप भी बधाई की पात्र हैं ! एवं ++ की हक़दार भी ! *

----------


## pooja

> *पूजा जी, मित्र डोन किंग के साथ साथ आप भी बधाई की पात्र हैं ! एवं ++ की हक़दार भी !*


धन्यवाद सुनील जी,

----------


## MALLIKA

> इन सिक्कों के जरिये*आनेवाली पीढ़ियों के लिये यह साबित करने की कोशिश की जा रही है कि, सन् 2006 के काल मेंभारत पर “इटली की एक महारानी” राज्य करती थी… तथा भारत की जनता में ही कुछ “जयचन्द” ऐसे भी थे जो इस महारानी की चरणवन्दना करते थे और कुछ “चारण-भाट” उसके गीतगाते थे*


डान किंग के साथ पूजा  ने भी कमालकी जानकारी दी है ! 
फिलहाल बढ़िया  और ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र !
कृपया सूत्र को लगातार जारी रखे ताकि हम  को भी भारत  के बारे कुछ और  जानकारी मिल सके !

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*कहना पड़ेगा कि बिलकुल ही नयी और अद्बुत जानकारी जुटाई है इस बार! वैसे  मैंने दस रुपये का सिक्का असली में कभी नहीं देखा!आपके द्वारा डाले गए  चित्रों से वो भी दिख गया! कमाल कि बात है कि किस तरह ये लोग इतने बड़े देश  का बेवकूफ बना रहे हैं!* 



> *दूसरा फ़ोटो* *–* *एक रुपये के सिक्के में एक लकीर वाला**क्रॉस तथा पुराने दो रुपये के सिक्के का जिसमें दोनाली क्रॉस दर्शाया गया है (जो**मोदी द्वारा विरोध के बाद बन्द किया गया)*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*आप जैसे सदस्य जब काम की सराहना करते हैं तो अपने आप ही ज्यादा से ज्यादा जानकारियां इकठ्ठा करके यहाँ डालने का उत्साह बढ जाता है! 
आप सबके सहयोग से ही इन सूत्रों का महत्व सम्भव हुआ है! आगे भी आपसे सहयोग  कि अपेक्षा की जाती है! इसी तरह से सदस्यों का होसला बढ़ाते रहे!* 



> धन्यवाद सुनील जी,





> डान किंग के साथ पूजा  ने भी कमालकी जानकारी दी है ! 
> फिलहाल बढ़िया  और ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र !
> कृपया सूत्र को लगातार जारी रखे ताकि हम  को भी भारत  के बारे कुछ और  जानकारी मिल सके !

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*सभी सदस्यों ने अनुरोध है कि इस विषय पर जो भी जानकारी रखते हो, कृपया यहाँ प्रविष्ट करके हम सभी को भी रूबरू करवाएं!*

----------


## pooja

जिन सदस्यों को राष्ट्र गान जन गण मन के बारे में और अधिक जानकारी प्राप्त करने की इच्छा हो वो निम्न लिंक पर जाये 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jana_Ga...#Controversies

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*सही है पूजा जी! बिलकुल सही लिंक दिया है! 
एक बात और वैसे अगर किसी को कोई भी जानकारी लेनी है तो विकिपीडिया याद आता  है! लेकिन जब इस तरह कि बात आये तो विकिपीडिया पर भी संदेह करेंगे कि  विकिपीडिया कि बातें सच होना जरुरी नहीं है! ये-वो! 

अब जब इतनी जगह पर इन बात के चर्चे हैं तो कुछ न कुछ गड़बड़ तो जरुर है!  जहाँ आग होती हैं वहीँ से धुंआ निकलता है! अब अगर रविन्द्र नाथ को चापलूस  कह दिया तो ऐतराज़ हो जायेगा उसके चाहने वालों को!* 


> जिन सदस्यों को राष्ट्र गान जन गण मन के बारे में और अधिक जानकारी प्राप्त करने की इच्छा हो वो निम्न लिंक पर जाये 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jana_Ga...#Controversies

----------


## Krish13

280 लाख करोड़ का सवाल
है ...
भारतीय गरीब है
लेकिन भारत देश कभी गरीब नहीं रहा" ये कहना है स्विस बैंक के
डाइरेक्टर
का.
स्विस बैंक के डाइरेक्टर ने यह भी कहा है कि भारत का लगभग 280
लाख
करोड़ रुपये (280 ,00 ,000 ,000,000) उनके स्विस बैंक में जमा है. ये रकम
इतनी
है कि भारत का आने वाले 30 सालों का बजट बिना टैक्स के बनाया जा सकता है.
या
यूँ कहें कि 60 करोड़ रोजगार के अवसर दिए जा सकते है. या यूँ भी कह सकते
है
कि भारत के किसी भी गाँव से दिल्ली तक 4 लेन रोड बनाया जा सकता है.
ऐसा भी कह
सकते है कि 500 से ज्यादा सामाजिक प्रोजेक्ट पूर्ण किये जा
सकते है. ये रकम
इतनी ज्यादा है कि अगर हर भारतीय को 2000 रुपये हर
महीने भी दिए जाये तो 60
साल तक ख़त्म ना हो. यानी भारत को किसी वर्ल्ड
बैंक से लोन लेने कि कोई जरुरत
नहीं है. जरा सोचिये ...
हमारे
भ्रष्ट राजनेताओं और नोकरशाहों ने कैसे देश को लूटा है और
ये लूट का
सिलसिला अभी तक 2011 तक जारी है. इस सिलसिले को अब रोकना
बहुत ज्यादा
जरूरी हो गया है. अंग्रेजो ने हमारे भारत पर करीब 200 सालो तक राज
करके
करीब 1 लाखकरोड़ रुपये लूटा. मगर आजादी के केवल 64 सालों में हमारे
भ्रस्टाचार ने
280लाख करोड़ लूटा है. एक तरफ 200 साल में 1 लाख
करोड़ है और दूसरी तरफ केवल 64
सालों में 280 लाख करोड़ है. यानि हर साल
लगभग 4.37 लाख करोड़, या हर महीने
करीब 36 हजार करोड़ भारतीय मुद्रा
स्विस बैंक में इन भ्रष्ट लोगों द्वारा जमा
करवाई गई है. भारत को किसी
वर्ल्ड बैंक के लोन की कोई दरकार नहीं है. सोचो की
कितना पैसा हमारे
भ्रष्ट राजनेताओं और उच्च अधिकारीयों ने ब्लाक करके रखा हुआ
है. हमे
भ्रस्ट राजनेताओं और भ्रष्ट अधिकारीयों के खिलाफ जाने का पूर्ण अधिकार
है. हाल
ही में हुये घोटालों का आप सभी को पता ही है - CWG घोटाला, २ जी
स्पेक्ट्रुम
घोटाला , आदर्श होउसिंग घोटाला ... और ना जाने कौन कौन से घोटाले
अभी
उजागर होने वाले है ........

----------


## pooja

सही कहा कृष जी , आज का कोई भी अख़बार उठा के देख लो, यहाँ दैनिक भास्कर का article  दे रही हु  जो निम्न URL पर मोजूद है 
http://www.bhaskar.com/article/DEL-s...055385.html?HF=

----------


## Krish13

पूजा जी आपको नही लगता कि हमारे देश मेँ देश द्रोहियोँ की संख्या बढ़ाने मे हमारे प्रधानमंत्री का अहम रोल है?

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

डोन किंग जी और पूजा जी आपका बहुत बहुत सुक्रिया की आपने उन लोगो को उस सच  से अवगत कराया  जो अभी तक भ्रम जाल में जी रहे थे आपकी ये कोशिश आज की युवा  पीढ़ी को उस पुर्वाह्ग्रस्त विचारो से मुक्त करने की अनुपम कोशिश है 
*एक मसीहा निकल चुका है आप सब लोगो को इस  सिस्टम से मुक्ति दिलाने के लिए बस थोडा  इंतजार और सब्र रखिये बहुत जल्द  आप एक अखंड और नव भारत में सांस लेने वाले है* आप आपनी कोशिश जारी रखिये  मेरी सुभकामनाये आप दोनों और उन सभी लोगो के साथ है जो इस सिस्टम और इस  गुलामी से तंग आ चुके है

----------


## pooja

*नीली पगड़ी वाले सरदार का खेल निराला है कृष जी, सब कुछ जानते हुए भी आँखों पर इटालियन चश्मा पहने हुए है, वो खुद घोटालेबाज नहीं है मै मानती हु लेकिन भ्रष्ट लोगो का सबसे बड़ा संरक्षक वही है उसके कार्यकाल मै जितने घोटाले हुए है उन्होंने तो रिकॉर्ड ही तोड़ दिया है, आँखों में अपनी महारानी के लिए कृतज्ञता के भाव लिए ये प्राणी सब जानते हुए भी खामोश है*

----------


## jhatka

> *नीली पगड़ी वाले सरदार का खेल निराला है कृष जी, सब कुछ जानते हुए भी आँखों पर इटालियन चश्मा पहने हुए है, वो खुद घोटालेबाज नहीं है मै मानती हु लेकिन भ्रष्ट लोगो का सबसे बड़ा संरक्षक वही है उसके कार्यकाल मै जितने घोटाले हुए है उन्होंने तो रिकॉर्ड ही तोड़ दिया है, आँखों में अपनी महारानी के लिए कृतज्ञता के भाव लिए ये प्राणी सब जानते हुए भी खामोश है*


आप इस बात की गारंटी देतीं हैं की आपने जीवन में  कभी भी विदेशी वस्तु का इस्तेमाल नहीं किया ?

----------


## Krish13

> *नीली पगड़ी वाले सरदार का खेल निराला है कृष जी, सब कुछ जानते हुए भी आँखों पर इटालियन चश्मा पहने हुए है, वो खुद घोटालेबाज नहीं है मै मानती हु लेकिन भ्रष्ट लोगो का सबसे बड़ा संरक्षक वही है उसके कार्यकाल मै जितने घोटाले हुए है उन्होंने तो रिकॉर्ड ही तोड़ दिया है, आँखों में अपनी महारानी के लिए कृतज्ञता के भाव लिए ये प्राणी सब जानते हुए भी खामोश है*


आपकी बात से मे सहमत हूँ ये नीली पगड़ी वाला व्यक्ति घोटालेबाज नही है या ये भी हो सकता है पाँवर के कारण नाम उजागर ना हुआ हो मुझे ऐसा लगता है जिस सज्जन के साथी गंगा जी मे डुबकी लगा रहे हो तो क्या वो सज्जन बहती गंगा मे हाथ भी नही धोयेगा।

----------


## pooja

> आप इस बात की गारंटी देतीं हैं की आपने जीवन में कभी भी विदेशी वस्तु का इस्तेमाल नहीं किया ?


सूत्र में आने का शुक्रिया झटका जी, यहाँ इटालियन चश्मे का अर्थ  वो नहीं है जो आप समझ रहे है ये व्यंग में कहा गया वाक्य है , चूँकि सोनिया गाँधी इटली की निवासी है इसलिए ये बात लिखी थी ना की स्वदेशी और विदेशी के सन्दर्भ में , मैंने खुद कभी इस बात पर रिसर्च  नही की कि मनमोहन सिंह भारत में बना चश्मा पहनते है या विदेश में बना hua

----------


## jhatka

> सूत्र में आने का शुक्रिया झटका जी, यहाँ इटालियन चश्मे का अर्थ  वो नहीं है जो आप समझ रहे है ये व्यंग में कहा गया वाक्य है , चूँकि सोनिया गाँधी इटली की निवासी है इसलिए ये बात लिखी थी ना की स्वदेशी और विदेशी के सन्दर्भ में , मैंने खुद कभी इस बात पर रिसर्च  नही की कि मनमोहन सिंह भारत में बना चश्मा पहनते है या विदेश में बना hua


ओह्ह ..व्यंग्य ही एक ऐसा हथियार है जिसमे कुछ नहीं किया जा सकता ;लम्बे समय से देख नहीं पा रहा था जल्द ही इन सूत्रों को पढ़कर कुछ समझने की कोशिश करूंगा

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*इतनी भोली सूरत के साथ लगभग इमानदार इंसान होने के बावजूद मनमोहन सिंह जी क्यूँ सोनिया के पिट्ठू कहलाते हैं! और क्यूँ सब जानते हुए भी वो इस्तीफा नहीं दे देत! ऐसे लाचारगी और बे-इज्ज़ती भरे पद से तो बिना पद का होना ही अच्छा है!  जिस इंसान ने 1991 में अपनी सूझ बूझ से भारत को दिवालिया होने से बचाया, आज वो कैसे मूक-दर्शक बना हुआ हिया चंद लालची तथकथित हिजड़ों के सामने!*



> *नीली पगड़ी वाले सरदार का खेल निराला है कृष जी, सब कुछ जानते हुए भी आँखों पर इटालियन चश्मा पहने हुए है, वो खुद घोटालेबाज नहीं है मै मानती हु लेकिन भ्रष्ट लोगो का सबसे बड़ा संरक्षक वही है उसके कार्यकाल मै जितने घोटाले हुए है उन्होंने तो रिकॉर्ड ही तोड़ दिया है, आँखों में अपनी महारानी के लिए कृतज्ञता के भाव लिए ये प्राणी सब जानते हुए भी खामोश है*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*मेरा अपना मानना ये है कि या तो इस इंसान की किसी दुखती रग का पता चल गया है उन भ्रष्ट लोगों और उनकी इटालियन मम्मी को! और या फिर इन्होने खुद कुछ ऐसा कर दिया जिसके कर्ण ये बाकियों के खिओलाफ कुछ कर नहीं पा रहे! अगर मनमोहन सिंह जी आने वाले समय में इस्तीफ़ा दे देते हैं तो बहुत इज्ज़त पाएंगे, भारतीय लोग भूल बहुत जल्दी जाते हैं!
वरना वही होगा कि-- तेरे कुचे से बे-अबरू होकर हम निकले!


वैसे हाव-भाव और शक्ल से इंसान बुरा नहीं लगता मुझे ये! और वैसे तो इतने भोली शक्ल वाले लोग जितने धरती के ऊपर दीखते हैं उतने ही नीचे भी होते हैं!* 


> आपकी बात से मे सहमत हूँ ये नीली पगड़ी वाला व्यक्ति घोटालेबाज नही है या ये भी हो सकता है पाँवर के कारण नाम उजागर ना हुआ हो मुझे ऐसा लगता है जिस सज्जन के साथी गंगा जी मे डुबकी लगा रहे हो तो क्या वो सज्जन बहती गंगा मे हाथ भी नही धोयेगा।

----------


## pooja

दोस्तों कितने शर्म की बात है कि जिन अंग्रेजो ने हमें दो सौ सालो तक गुलाम बनाये रखा, उसके गुण आज भी कांग्रेस गाती है यकीं ना आये तो कांग्रेस कि आधिकारिक वेबसाइट का ये लिंक देखे 

http://www.congress.org.in/new/hindi...tail.php?id=18

कितनी आसानी से ये मनमोहनी सरकार दो सौ सालो के संघर्ष को अंगूठा दिखाते हुए इसे अंग्रेजो कि उदारवादिता साबित करने में लगी हुई है, आखिर करे भी क्यों ना इन्हें तो सत्ता अंग्रेजो कि उदारवादिता से ही मिल पाई है

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*दोस्तों अभी में कुछ दिनों के लिए बहार जा रहा हूँ ... तब तक आप सूत्रधार कोशिश में लगे रहे ... शुभकामनाये आपके साथ है*

----------


## zinda barood

> दोस्तों कितने शर्म की बात है कि जिन अंग्रेजो ने हमें दो सौ सालो तक गुलाम बनाये रखा, उसके गुण आज भी कांग्रेस गाती है यकीं ना आये तो कांग्रेस कि आधिकारिक वेबसाइट का ये लिंक देखे 
> 
> http://www.congress.org.in/new/hindi...tail.php?id=18
> 
> कितनी आसानी से ये मनमोहनी सरकार दो सौ सालो के संघर्ष को अंगूठा दिखाते हुए इसे अंग्रेजो कि उदारवादिता साबित करने में लगी हुई है, आखिर करे भी क्यों ना इन्हें तो सत्ता अंग्रेजो कि उदारवादिता से ही मिल पाई है


कितनी गलत बात है ये, लेख के अंतिम में ये भी लिखा हुआ है की ये सूचि और भी लम्बी है और इस विषय में और अधिक शोध की आवश्यकता है, देश को बर्बाद करने में लगे हुए ये भ्रष्ट लोग,

----------


## Bharatiya

> कितनी गलत बात है ये, लेख के अंतिम में ये भी लिखा हुआ है की ये सूचि और भी लम्बी है और इस विषय में और अधिक शोध की आवश्यकता है, देश को बर्बाद करने में लगे हुए ये भ्रष्ट लोग,



जब सब कुछ ही अंग्रेजों ने किया या उनके कहने से हुआ तो क्या इसी कांग्रेस के नेता क्या भाड़ झोंक रहे थे

----------


## viv1234

bahut aache

----------


## viv1234

:salut:bahut aache

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*ये बिना दीन ईमान लाज शर्म वाले लोग हैं! सबसे बड़ी बात! इतने बड़े बड़े और योग्य नेता होने के बावजूद राहुल गाँधी को मुख रूप से जगह दी गयी है!* 


> दोस्तों कितने शर्म की बात है कि जिन अंग्रेजो ने हमें दो सौ सालो तक गुलाम बनाये रखा, उसके गुण आज भी कांग्रेस गाती है यकीं ना आये तो कांग्रेस कि आधिकारिक वेबसाइट का ये लिंक देखे 
> 
> http://www.congress.org.in/new/hindi...tail.php?id=18
> 
> कितनी आसानी से ये मनमोहनी सरकार दो सौ सालो के संघर्ष को अंगूठा दिखाते हुए इसे अंग्रेजो कि उदारवादिता साबित करने में लगी हुई है, आखिर करे भी क्यों ना इन्हें तो सत्ता अंग्रेजो कि उदारवादिता से ही मिल पाई है

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> 280 लाख करोड़ का सवाल
> है ...
> भारतीय गरीब है
> लेकिन भारत देश कभी गरीब नहीं रहा" ये कहना है स्विस बैंक के
> डाइरेक्टर
> का.
> स्विस बैंक के डाइरेक्टर ने यह भी कहा है कि भारत का लगभग 280
> लाख
> करोड़ रुपये (280 ,00 ,000 ,000,000) उनके स्विस बैंक में जमा है. ये रकम
> ...



*ये पैसा आ जाये तो फिर तो समस्याएं ही हल हो जायें! पर चिताम्बरम और प्रणब मुखेर्जी जैसे हिजड़े आने थोड़े न देंगे!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*भारत कि सरकार का मुख्या मुद्दा समस्याएं हल करना नहीं, बल्कि सिर्फ वोट बेंक कायम रखना है! नॉएडा में किसान मरते हैं तो बेरोजगार राहुल वहां भी रोटियां सेंकने पहुँच जाता है और मायावती कि भूमि अधिग्रहण नीति के खिलाफ बोलता है! उईस बेशरम से ये पुछा जाये कि हरयाणा में कोंग्रेस कि सरकार है, फिर वहां भूमि अधिग्रहण को लेकर इतनी लूट हुई, उस समय कहाँ था ये आदमी!


*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*चुनाव होते ही पेट्रोल के दाम बाधा दिए गए! स्पष्ट है कि चुनाव का इंतज़ार ही था! मेरी समझ में नहीं आता कि इन्हें वोट देता कोन है!*

----------


## JAINAFZ

सभी मित्रो,सदस्यों, वरिष्ठ सदस्यों , कर्मठ सदस्यों , नियामक  एवम नवागत महोदय
*मेरा  भारत* नामक इस मंच पर सभी लोगो के विचार पढ़ कर कौन कह सकता है की इस देश में गन्दी राजनीति ,सत्ता लोलुपता , भ्रष्टाचार, काले  धन  के खिलाफ आम जनता  कुछ नहीं सोचती  
लेकिन मैं महसूस करता हू की आग तो है परन्तु इसका असर पूरे समाज पर नहीं हो रहा है  या ऐसी भावनाए मन मे है अभिव्यक्ति का साधन नहीं है { सिर्फ अपना ज्ञान दर्शाने के लिए है }
या भ्रष्ट तंत्र के सामने असहाय महसूस करते है 
समाज मैं बहुत बड़ा वर्ग ऐसा भी है जिसे इन सब बातो से कोई मतलब नहीं है  { जो तटस्थ है समय उनसे भी लेगा हिसाब }
कही कोई चमत्कार नही होने वाला है  इस देश को परम वैभव , विश्व गुरु पर पहुचाने के लिए सभी को मिल कर प्रयास करने होंगे 
आज आवश्कता है  देशप्रेमी भारतीयता  की जो हम दिलजलो की बात को भाषा ,प्रान्त, मजहब से उपर उढ़ कर पूरे समाज को एक सूत्र में पिरो सके 
पूर्व मे हमारे साथ हुए छ्ल की पुनरावृत्ति न हो उसके लिए अब ऐसा क्या करे ???????????????

----------


## akhilish001

> जोर्ज पंचम जब भारत आया था तब भारत के कुछ ऐसे खानदान भी थे जो अंग्रेजों के तलवे चाटने को हमेशा तैयार रहते थे,, उन्ही खानदानों में से एक परिवार था टगोर परिवार.. उसी परिवार में से रविंदर नाथ टैगोर ने ये गीत लिखा पंचम के स्वागत में गाने के लिए..
> अगर आपने कभी गीत के बोल की तरफ ध्यान दिया होगा तो आप समझ जायेंगे की कितनी बेशर्मी से तागोरे ने पंचम के तलवे चाते हैं


जी हां ये बात तो मै जानता हु कि जन गन मन असल में रविन्द्र नाथ टैगोर ने किसी अंग्रेज जो शायद गर्वर या किसी उचे ओहदे पर था उसके लिए लिखा था. पर जहा तक और जिस तरह से आप कह रहे है, समझ रहे है शायद वो पूरी तरह से है सही नहीं है. जब वो अंग्रेज भारत में आया था तब सब को उस से उम्मीद लगी थी कि वो शायद देश के लिए कुछ अच्छा करेग और उस समय देश कि स्थिति बहोत ख़राब भी चल रही थी. तो टैगोर जी ने बस उसी के लिए निवेदन लेकर उस के पास गए थे. अब इस बाद से इंकार नहीं कर सकते कि कुछ अंग्रेज गवर्नरो ने भारत में कुछ सुधार काम किये थे.

----------


## avf000032

आज़ादी के वक़्त भारत एक गरीब देस था मगर अब गरीब देसों को खरीद सकता है इतना सक्तिसली बन गया है सही में आज़ादी बही तक नहीं मिली है जो सपना गाँधी सुभाष भगतसिंह ने देखा था वो पूरा नहीं हो प् रहा है इसकी वजह आज कल के हम लोग ही है... जो की ब्रस्ताचार को बढ़ावा दे र रहे है अगर सही में खुशाल भारत चाहते है हम लोग तो इसके लिए क्रांति करनी पड़ेगी और ये क्रांति फेसबुक ऑरकुट या फिर ब्लॉग अन्तर्वासना जैसी साईट से नहीं हो सकती इसके लिए मैदान में उतरना पड़ता है चिंगारी सुल्गानी पड़ती है और गाँधी की बात अलग है ये क्रन्ति करने के लिए हिंशा करनी पड़ेगी लासे बिछानी पड़ेगी भ्रष्ट लोगोकी.... एक एक नेता अधिकारी असामाजिक तत्व और भर्स्ट लोगो को चुन चुन के सबके सामने काट काट कर मारना होगा तबी सबको पता चेलगा की जनता क्या है ?? कानून को एकदम स्ट्रोंग करना पड़ेगा की कोई भी कानून तोड़ने की सोच से उसकी संडास निकल जाये बाते करने से और साईट पर लिख लिख करने से कुछ नहीं होने वाला और नहीं ये आजकल के गाँधीवादी आन्ना हजारे सी भी कुछ नहीं होने वाला निकलो मदन में ये भ्र्स्ताचारी नेता और अधिकारियो की लाशें बिछाने की लिए ............. अगर ये नहीं कर सकते तो कुछ नहीं होगा

----------


## akhilish001

> तो अगर कोई मुझसे कहे की जन गन मन गिये , मैं क्यों गाउ.. हिन्दुस्तान का गीत नहि है जन गन मन.. हिन्दुस्तान का गीत तो वन्दे मातरम् रहा है..
> और जिस वन्दे मातरम् को गाने से दिल में एक जज्बा पैदा हो जाता है उसे राष्ट्रीय गीत का दर्ज़ा बहुत बाद में मिला जबकि गुलामी के गीत जन गन मन को अजाजी के तुरंत बाद राष्ट्रीय गान घोषित कर दिया गया,,'


महोदय, ये चाहे जो भी और jaise भी हो, पर जब ये वर्तमान में हमारा राष्ट्र गान है तो है. इसी को गाते गाते हमारे देश के सैनिक देश के नाम पर शहीद होते रहे है. अब चाहे जिस वजह से भी ये लिखा गया हो जिसने लेखा था उसके मन में खोट रहा हो पर हमरे देश के जवानों के मन में तो खोट नहीं था ना? और ना नहीं तो वो देश के गद्दार है, तो फिर आप इस राष्ट्र गान को ना मान कर टैगोर का नहीं हमारे देश के शहीद जवानों का अपमान कर रहे है. जो बिलकुल भी गलत है.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*आपसे हाथ जोड़कर विनती हैं की ऐसे शब्दों को आमंत्रित न करें! शहीदों के अपमान की बात क्यूँ लिखी आपने! क्या आप इस तरह से भड़काने का काम नहीं कर रहे?
और दूसरी बात, ये गाना टैगोर ने क्या सोचकर बनाया और किसके लिए बनाया! कारन कुछ भी हो! मैंने अपना मत दिया! अपना मत भी नहीं कह सकता! मत किसी और का था, हाँ समर्थन मैं भी करता हूँ! शहीदों का अपमान करने की न तो मेरी हैसियत है और न ही मैं सोच सकता हूँ इस घिनोने काम के लिए!*


> महोदय, ये चाहे जो भी और jaise भी हो, पर जब ये वर्तमान में हमारा राष्ट्र गान है तो है. इसी को गाते गाते हमारे देश के सैनिक देश के नाम पर शहीद होते रहे है. अब चाहे जिस वजह से भी ये लिखा गया हो जिसने लेखा था उसके मन में खोट रहा हो पर हमरे देश के जवानों के मन में तो खोट नहीं था ना? और ना नहीं तो वो देश के गद्दार है, तो फिर आप इस राष्ट्र गान को ना मान कर टैगोर का नहीं हमारे देश के शहीद जवानों का अपमान कर रहे है. जो बिलकुल भी गलत है.

----------


## Mr. laddi

> महोदय, ये चाहे जो भी और jaise भी हो, पर जब ये वर्तमान में हमारा राष्ट्र गान है तो है. इसी को गाते गाते हमारे देश के सैनिक देश के नाम पर शहीद होते रहे है. अब चाहे जिस वजह से भी ये लिखा गया हो जिसने लेखा था उसके मन में खोट रहा हो पर हमरे देश के जवानों के मन में तो खोट नहीं था ना? और ना नहीं तो वो देश के गद्दार है, तो फिर आप इस राष्ट्र गान को ना मान कर टैगोर का नहीं हमारे देश के शहीद जवानों का अपमान कर रहे है. जो बिलकुल भी गलत है.





> *आपसे हाथ जोड़कर विनती हैं की ऐसे शब्दों को आमंत्रित न करें! शहीदों के अपमान की बात क्यूँ लिखी आपने! क्या आप इस तरह से भड़काने का काम नहीं कर रहे?
> और दूसरी बात, ये गाना टैगोर ने क्या सोचकर बनाया और किसके लिए बनाया! कारन कुछ भी हो! मैंने अपना मत दिया! अपना मत भी नहीं कह सकता! मत किसी और का था, हाँ समर्थन मैं भी करता हूँ! शहीदों का अपमान करने की न तो मेरी हैसियत है और न ही मैं सोच सकता हूँ इस घिनोने काम के लिए!*


*अरे भाई आराम से
कोई नया विवाद ना खड़ा करे* 
:nono::nono:

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*चिंता न करें बंधू! प्रेम प्यार और भाईचारे की बात है, निपटा लेंगे हम आपस में ही!*


> *अरे भाई आराम से
> कोई नया विवाद ना खड़ा करे* 
> :nono::nono:

----------


## akhilish001

> आपसे हाथ जोड़कर विनती हैं की ऐसे शब्दों को आमंत्रित न करें! शहीदों के अपमान की बात क्यूँ लिखी आपने! क्या आप इस तरह से भड़काने का काम नहीं कर रहे? और दूसरी बात, ये गाना टैगोर ने क्या सोचकर बनाया और किसके लिए बनाया! कारन कुछ भी हो! मैंने अपना मत दिया! अपना मत भी नहीं कह सकता! मत किसी और का था, हाँ समर्थन मैं भी करता हूँ! शहीदों का अपमान करने की न तो मेरी हैसियत है और न ही मैं सोच सकता हूँ इस घिनोने काम के लिए!


मै किसी को कुछ कहना नहीं चाहता और ना ही मै यहाँ पर कोई विवाद करना चाहता हु. पर मेरी शुरू से देश के खिलाफ बोले तो तुरंत ही गुस्सा हो जाने कि आदत रही है. मै नहीं बर्दास्त कर पता और मै इसके लिए माफ़ी भी नहीं मंगुगा. क्योकि मेरा गुस्सा गलत हो सकता है पर मेरे अन्दर देश भक्ति की भावना गलत नहीं है, वो पवित्र और निश्छल है. और आपने मत दिया वो सही है, पर जन गन मन को राष्ट्रगान मन ने से इनकार करना वो मुझे सही नहीं लगा. क्योकि ६४ साल से वो हमारा राष्ट्र गन है और अब तो हमारी आस्था भी उसी के साथ जुड़ चुकी है. इसके बाद सिर्फ इस वजह से की वो आजादी से पहले ही लिखी गई थी इस वजह से उसे राष्ट्रगान की तरह ना मनना, ये तो सही बात नहीं है ना? अगर आप को लगता है कि सही है तो go on.

----------


## akhilish001

> अरे भाई आराम से
> कोई नया विवाद ना खड़ा करे


अरे bhai. मै विवाद को खड़ा होने ही नहीं दूंगा. कम से कम मेरी वजह से तो बिलकुल भी नहीं. मै हर उस इन्सान की बहोत क़द्र करता हु जो देश के बारे में सोचता है. और इस manch पर भारत जी, पूजा जी मेरे लिए आदरणीय है. तो इन से विवाद तो कभी मुमकिन ही नहीं है. पर जो गलत है, वो गलत है और मै उसका विरोध करने से पीछे नहीं हटूंगा. पर आप चिंता ना करे कोई विवाद खड़ा नहीं होगा.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*जैसा आप उचित समझें बंधू!*


> मै किसी को कुछ कहना नहीं चाहता और ना ही मै यहाँ पर कोई विवाद करना चाहता हु. पर मेरी शुरू से देश के खिलाफ बोले तो तुरंत ही गुस्सा हो जाने कि आदत रही है. मै नहीं ब...और अब तो हमारी आस्था भी उसी के साथ जुड़ चुकी है. इसके ..से राष्ट्रगान की तरह ना मनना, ये तो सही बात नहीं है ना? अगर आप को लगता है कि सही है तो go on.

----------


## sanjeetspice

एक बार फिर व्ही बात साबित होती है को सब अपना अपना भला सोचते है सब कई अपनी अपनी परी है

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*ये निष्कर्ष कैसे निकाला आपने?*


> एक बार फिर व्ही बात साबित होती है को सब अपना अपना भला सोचते है सब कई अपनी अपनी परी है

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> अरे bhai. मै विवाद को खड़ा होने ही नहीं दूंगा. कम से कम मेरी वजह से तो बिलकुल भी नहीं. मै हर उस इन्सान की बहोत क़द्र करता हु जो देश के बारे में सोचता है. और इस manch पर भारत जी, पूजा जी मेरे लिए आदरणीय है. तो इन से विवाद तो कभी मुमकिन ही नहीं है. पर जो गलत है, वो गलत है और मै उसका विरोध करने से पीछे नहीं हटूंगा. पर आप चिंता ना करे कोई विवाद खड़ा नहीं होगा.


* बहुत दिनों बाद इस सूत्र पर नज़र पड़ी! अखिलिश तुम्हारे इस कथन पर अफ़सोस है!*

----------


## aawara

*भारतीय होने पर राहुल गाँधी शर्मिंदा हैं !
{साभार जनोक्ति डोट कॉम }

किसानों को मरहम लगाने पहुंचे राहुल गाँधी ने कहा कि पुलिस के व्यवहार से वो दुखी हैं और भारतीय होने पर शर्मिंदा हैं | राहुल की इस शर्मिंदगी पर गोरखपुर के ‘रत्नेश त्रिपाठी ‘ भी शर्मिंदा हैं ! पढ़िये उनकी ये शर्मिंदगी क्यों है ?

राहुल गाँधी की शर्मिंदगी ने मुझे आज झकझोर के रख दिया | साथ में दिग्विजय सिंह के किसानो के प्रति प्रेम ने मुझे और भी भावविह्वल कर दिया !

हाँ मै भी शर्मिंदा हूँ …लेकिन भारतीय होने पर नहीं ..इस विदेशी परिवारवादी मानसिकताओं वालो के राज में एक नौजवान होने के नाते जीने पर ! मुझे गर्व है इस मातृभूमि पर और चंद्रशेखर आजाद, भगत सिंह, पंडित …राम प्रसाद विस्मिल जैसे करोड़ों नौजवानों पर …लेकिन मै शर्मिंदा हूँ खुद पर और आज के करोड़ों भारतीय नौजवानों पर (इनमे राहुल गाँधी नहीं आते) की हम उन नौजवानों की तरह नहीं बन पाए …इसीलिए राहुल गाँधी और इनके जैसे (जिनके परिवारों ने तथाकथित आजादी के बाद इस देश पर एकछत्र राज किया) विदेशी आज भी इस देश पर राज कर रहे हैं |

हाँ मै शर्मिंदा हूँ कि दिग्विजय जैसे लोग इस देश का चीरहरण करने वाले देश द्रोहियों के पैरोकार बनाकर खुलेआम जहर उगलते हैं ..और मै खुछ नहीं कर पाता क्योंकि मै तथाकथित आजाद भारत में रहता हूँ |

हाँ मै शर्मिंदा हूँ क्योंकि मै इस देश के लिए कुछ ऐसा नहीं कर पा रहा हूँ जिससे की यह देश फिर से पुँराने गौरव को पाए !

लेकिन मै गर्व करता हूँ अपने इस देश पर अपने सनातन धर्म पर जिसने हम जैसे नौजवानों के कुछ न करने पर भी अपने आप को बचा रखा है | मुझे गर्व है अपनी संस्कृति पर की जिसने इतने आतातायिओं के आक्रमणों के बाद भी अपनी संस्कृति को बचा रखा है …इस अपेक्षा में की कोई तो चाणक्य आएगा ..कोई तो शंकराचार्य आएगा …कोई तो विवेकानंद आएगा …कोई कोई …..तो …जो पुनः मुझे अपने स्थान पर प्रतिष्ठापित करेगा ………

मुझे गर्व है कि मै भारतीय हूँ ! और जिन्हें गर्व नहीं …वो चुल्लू भर पानी में डूब मरें !*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *भारतीय होने पर राहुल गाँधी शर्मिंदा हैं !
> {साभार जनोक्ति डोट कॉम }
> ...
> मुझे गर्व है कि मै भारतीय हूँ ! और जिन्हें गर्व नहीं …वो चुल्लू भर पानी में डूब मरें !*


* इस अनपढ़ पर तो पूरा भारत शर्मिंदा है! ये कोन होता है भारतीय होने पर शर्मिंदा होने वाला! यु पी के किसानों का चु*या खीचने से फुर्सत मिली तो एक और मूर्खतापूर्ण ब्यान दे दिया की हमले नहीं रुक सकते सभी! फिर सभी चाटुकार लग गए समर्थन करने!



और जब इतनी ही शर्म आती है तो चले क्यूँ नहीं जाते! क्यूँ देश का अनाज भी और हवा भी खराब कर रहे हैं!  *

----------


## Teach Guru

ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र, लगे रहो मित्र |

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*शुक्रिया प्रतिक्रिया के लिए बंधू!* 


> ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र, लगे रहो मित्र |

----------


## zinda barood

*'प्रधानमंत्री किस मुंह से फहराएंगे तिरंगा'*

 सामाजिक कार्यकर्ता अन्ना हजारे ने दिल्ली पुलिस की शर्तो को ठुकराते हुए शनिवार को ऎलान किया कि वह भ्रष्टाचार के खिलाफ सख्त लोकपाल बिल की मांग को लेकर 16 अगस्त से जयप्रकाश नारायण पार्क में ही अनशन करेंगे। हजारे के इस रूख के बाद उनके और सरकार के बीच टकराव बढ़ गया है। 

हजारे ने प्रधानमंत्री मनमोहन सिंह को पत्र लिखकर इस मामले में हस्तक्षेप की मांग की है। उन्होंने पत्र के जरिए मनमोहन सिंह से सवाल किया, संविधान में लिखा है कि शांतिपूर्ण तरीके से एकत्र होकर और निहत्थे विरोध प्रदर्शन करना हमारा मौलिक अधिकार है। क्या आप और आपकी सरकार हमारे मौलिक अधिकारों का हनन नहीं कर रहे हैं? क्या आप स्वतंत्रता दिवस से दो दिन पहले हमारी आजादी हमसे नहीं छीन रहे हैं? मैं सोच रहा हूं कि आजादी की 65वीं सालगिरह पर आप किस मुंह से लाल किले पर ध्वज फहराएंगे। 

पुलिस के लगाए गए प्रतिबंधों से नाराज अन्ना ने लिखा है पहले हमें कहा गया कि हम जंतर-मंतर पर विरोध प्रदर्शन नहीं कर सकते, क्योंकि इससे अन्य प्रदर्शनकारियों के लिए जगह नहीं रह जाएगी। उसके बाद हमने चार नए स्थल सुझाए और दिल्ली पुलिस ने बगैर कोई कारण बताए उन्हें खारिज कर दिया। उसके बाद कहा गया जे.पी. पार्क में विरोध प्रदर्शन कर सकते हैं। अब कहा जा रहा है कि हम केवल तीन दिनों तक विरोध प्रदर्शन कर सकते हैं। टीम अन्ना ने पुलिस की शर्तों को ठुकरा दिया है।  

एनआरआई भी शामिल : अंतरराष्ट्रीय ख्याति प्राप्त वकील एवं ग्लोबल डायलिंग फाउंडेशन के अध्यक्ष के.के.सरचन्द्र बोस ने कहा है कि पश्चिम एशिया में रह रहे भारतीय मूल के लोगों ने भ्रष्टाचार के खिलाफ हजारे के अभियान में शामिल होने का निर्णय लिया है। 25 प्रवासी भारतीय इसमें शामिल होंगे।

अन्ना का अनशन जेपी पार्क में : अग्निवेश 
गुड़गांव. अन्ना हजारे का अनशन दिल्ली के शहीद पार्क ( जेपी पार्क) में होगा। सरकार ने अगर अडंगा डालने की कोशिश की तो सुप्रीम कोर्ट का रास्ता अपनाया जाएगा। भीड़ पांच हजार आए या पचास हजार इसमें टीम अन्ना क्या कर सकती है। यह बात समाज सेवी स्वामी अग्निवेश ने शनिवार को आईएमटी रोजका मेव भूमि अघिग्रहण के खिलाफ करीब 90 दिन से रेवासन गांव के समीप चल रहे अनिश्चितकालीन धरने पर किसान महापंचायत को सम्बोघित करने के बाद पत्रकारों से बातचीत के दौरान कही।

 उन्होंने कहा कि देश में हुए कई बडे घोटालों में प्रधानमंत्री कार्यालय के शामिल होने की बू आ रही है। टीम अन्ना सदस्य डॉ. किरण बेदी ने कहा कि अध्यापक तक भ्रष्टाचार में शामिल हैं। 16 अगस्त को आम आदमी को अपनी आवाज अन्ना की आवाज से जोड़नी होगी। 
नहीं आए अन्ना हजारे : अन्ना हजारे डॉक्टरों की सलाह की वजह से किसान महापंचायत रेवासन नहीं पहुंचे। 

हजारे ने भीड़ को फोन पर ही सम्बोघित करते हुए कहा कि जिस देश को सोने की चिडिया कहा जाता था उसी भारत को लूटा जा रहा है। हम सबको मिलकर इस देश को बचाना है। अन्ना हजारे ने साफ कहा कि लोकपाल बिल के बाद अगली लड़ाई भूमि अघिग्रहण के खिलाफ लड़ी जाएगी तथा इसके लिए कानून बनाना पड़ेगा। 

अन्ना की पाती 
भ्रष्टाचार के खिलाफ आवाज उठाने वालों का दमन करने की कोशिश
आपको संविधान की बलि नहीं देने देंगे, लोकतंत्र को नहीं कुचलने देंगे
इस देश की जनता का भारत है। आज आपकी सरकार है, कल हो न हो
किस कानून के तहत यह पाबंदी लगाई जा रही है। क्या पीएम अनशन के लिए देश में एक जगह नहीं दिला सकते। जगह नहीं मिली तो जेल में करेंगे अनशन।
लोग कहते हैं, आपकी सरकार 
आजादी के बाद देश की सबसे भ्रष्ट सरकार है।

जवाब मिला-जेल जाएं
रिपोर्टो के मुताबिक पीएम ने जवाब में कहा है कि अन्ना अपनी बात पुलिस से ही करें। उधर, कांग्रेस प्रवक्ता राशिद अल्वी ने कहा कि टीम अन्ना उनकी बलि लेना चाहती है। कांग्रेस ने अन्ना पर सरकार को 'ब्लैकमेल' करने का आरोप लगाते कहा कि अन्ना जेल जाना चाहते हैं तो जाएं।

दिल्ली पुलिस की शर्ते
अनशन 16 अगस्त सुबह आठ बजे से 18 अगस्त शाम तक होना चाहिए, 5000 हजार से ज्यादा लोगों को शामिल होने की इजाजत नहीं, पार्क को नुकसान न हो,  50 कारें और 50 टू-व्हीलर 
से ज्यादा की अनुमति नहीं, लाउडस्पीकर भी नहीं।

----------


## JAINAFZ

सरकार बाबा रामदेव को तो भगा ही चुकी है  ... 
इस सबसे उत्साहित हो कर { अपनी  फजीहत  करवा कर  } अन्ना  हजारे पर भी कड़ी शर्ते लागू करना चाहती   है 
अगर कांग्रेस सरकार ने अन्ना के आन्दोलन में भी कुछ करना चाह तो तय है 
माँ - बेटा पार्टी का पैक अप  & बैक तो इटली  :pointlol:
:baby:

----------


## long

वैसे Commonwealth of Nations क्या है

----------


## long

ये ५४ देश का संघ है जो एक समय में अंग्रेजी हकुमत के निचे रह चुके है.
इस तरह के संघ की क्या जरुरत है ??

----------


## long

या सिर्फ इसको इसलिए बनाया गया है जिससे हमें हमेशा याद रहे की हम एक समय उसके गुलाम थे 
और इसमें शामिल होना एक तरह की मानसिक गुलामी की निशानी है

----------


## long

ब्रिटेन की महारानी Commonwealth of Nations  की प्रमुख होती हैं

मतलब ये हमे याद दिलता है की हम आज भी उसके गुलाम है

----------


## long

Commonwealth of Nations को बनाने का उद्देश्य ये बताया जा रहा है की लोकतंत्र, साक्षरता, मानवाधिकार, बेहतर प्रशासन, मुक्त व्यापार और विश्व शांति को बढ़ावा दिया जा सके 
लेकिन मेरा सब से एक प्रश्न है क्या आपमें से किसीको ऐसा लगा है की इस संघ से हमे या हमारे देश को किसी भी प्रकार का फायदा हुआ है क्या ?

अगर नहीं हुआ है तो फिर क्यों हम अपनी मानसिक गुलामी के प्रतिक जैसे इस संघ में शामिल है ?

----------


## long

सही कहा मित्र सभी को मालूम था की चुनाव के बाद में दाम बढ़ाये जायेंगे तो फिर क्यों लोगो ने उन्हें वोट दिये /



> *चुनाव होते ही पेट्रोल के दाम बाधा दिए गए! स्पष्ट है कि चुनाव का इंतज़ार ही था! मेरी समझ में नहीं आता कि इन्हें वोट देता कोन है!*

----------


## man-vakil

*जय हिंद जय भारत जय हिंद जय भारत
जय भारत के जन-मानस जय भारत की सेना,
जय भारत के सभी प्रदेश, जय भारत की नदियाँ ,
जय भारत के सिन्धु और द्वीप, जय भारत का नभ
जय भारत के परबत पहाड़ और जय भारत की धरा
जय भारत के अवेशष और जय भारत के संत फकीर,
जय भारत रहें सदा,कन्याकुमारी से लेकर तक कश्मीर,
जय भारत के चौकने सैनिक, जय भारत के वन-विराम,
जय भारत का अरुणाचल हिमालय और मुंबई से आसाम...
====जय भारत माता की ....जय हिंद .....
===सभी मित्रों को भारत के स्वतंत्रता दिवस की शुभकामनाएं ....
*

----------


## man-vakil

*अगर जिया हूँ यहाँ मैं,
तो डरपोक बनकर ऐसे,
कोई बात मुहँ पे कह दूँ,
इतनी हिम्मत हो कैसे,
सच बोलने पर मिलती
यहाँ सिर्फ पत्थरों से सज़ा,
झूठी तारीफों और चापलूसी ,
दिलवाती है यहाँ रौनक-मज़ा,
मैं कोई ईसा या गाँधी नहीं हूँ,
लाऊं बदलाव ऐसी आंधी नहीं हूँ ,
मुझे जीना है यहाँ अभी और,
चाहे ला दूँ झूठों के कही दौर ,   
मुझे नहीं बनना यहाँ सत्यवादी ,
रहने दो मुझे गुलाम, नहीं चाहिए आज़ादी....
===मन-वकील

*

----------


## long

:salut::salut::salut::salut:



> *अगर जिया हूँ यहाँ मैं,
> तो डरपोक बनकर ऐसे,
> कोई बात मुहँ पे कह दूँ,
> इतनी हिम्मत हो कैसे,
> सच बोलने पर मिलती
> यहाँ सिर्फ पत्थरों से सज़ा,
> झूठी तारीफों और चापलूसी ,
> दिलवाती है यहाँ रौनक-मज़ा,
> मैं कोई ईसा या गाँधी नहीं हूँ,
> ...

----------


## chatura

> *चुनाव होते ही पेट्रोल के दाम बाधा दिए गए! स्पष्ट है कि चुनाव का इंतज़ार ही था! मेरी समझ में नहीं आता कि इन्हें वोट देता कोन है!*


इस पर भी ध्यान देने की जरूरत है,
 कही कांग्रेस की जीत  EVM  में गड़बड़ी का गेम तो नहीं |

----------


## aawara



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*कुछ सीटों पर पीछे चल रहे उम्मीदवारों की जीत इस शक को मजबूत बनती है! कोंग्रेस ने देश में राजतन्त्र जैसी स्थिति खड़ी कर दी है! सरकारी तंत्र का जमके दुरूपयोग किया जाता है चुनावों में! किसी शिकायत पर कोई कारवाही नहीं की जाती! यहाँ तक की प्रधानमंत्री जी ने पद की गरिमा को दाग लगाया है चुप्पी न तोड़कर! ये देश और आने वाली नसल इस आदमी को कभी माफ़ नहीं करेंगी!* 


> इस पर भी ध्यान देने की जरूरत है,
>  कही कांग्रेस की जीत  EVM  में गड़बड़ी का गेम तो नहीं |

----------


## anushka

*बहुत  बढ़िया सूत्र है दोस्त* :anna:

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*शुक्रिया मित्र!* 


> *बहुत  बढ़िया सूत्र है दोस्त* :anna:

----------


## badboy123455

*बहुत अच्छा सूत्र हे काफी बाते जानी धन्यवाद*

----------


## lover0071

see this videos 


:anna:

----------


## anushka

:Tiranga:  गांधी को लाठी देने वाले स्वतंत्रता सेनानी की दशा दयनीय।  :Tiranga: 

पटना। राष्ट्रपिता महात्मा गांधी ने जिस लाठी को आजीवन अपने पास रखा, और  वह उनकी पहचान बनी, उस लाठी को कोई और नहीं, बल्कि बिहार के एक स्वतंत्रता  सेनानी ने दिया था। लेकिन अफसोस कि आज देश के उस सपूत की दशा दयनीय है।   स्वतंत्रता सेनानियों के कल्याण के लिए केंद्र सरकार और राज्य सरकार ने  समय-समय पर कई घोषणाएं की परंतु बिहार में कथित सुशासन के दौर में भी यह  स्वतंत्रता सेनानी बीड़ी बनाकर अपना जीवन यापन कर रहा है। स्वतंत्रता  सेनानियों को मिलने वाली कोई भी सुविधा आजतक उन्हें उपलब्ध नहीं हो पाई है।  
मुंगेर जिले के बहियारपुर थाना क्षेत्र में गंगा नदी के किनारे बसे  गोरघट गांव निवासी गणेश पासवान की दशा दयनीय है। वह 90 वर्ष की उम्र में आज  भी जीवन यापन के लिए बीड़ी बनाते हैं। 
सन् 1942 के भारत छोड़ो आंदोलन की यादें अभी भी उनकी जेहन में ताजा हैं।  उन्होंने बताया कि देश को आजाद कराने के लिए उस समय युवाओं में जूनून था।  वह भी बड़ी शान से लड़ाई में कूदे थे। वह उस दौरान मुंगेर जेल में भी कैद रहे  थे। 
पासवान के अनुसार, वर्ष 1944 में जब महात्मा गांधी मुंगेर पहुंचे थे तो  उन्होंने गोरघट की प्रसिद्घ लाठी उन्हें भेंट की थी। पासवान ने बताया कि  महात्मा गांधी ने उस लाठी को ताउम्र अपने साथ रखी। ज्ञात हो कि गोरघट की  लाठी आज भी प्रसिद्घ है। 
गणेश पासवान के पास स्वतंत्रता सेनानी के सभी प्रमाण पत्र हैं, परंतु  अभी तक उन्हें इसका कोई लाभ नहीं मिला। सबसे आश्चर्य की बात यह है कि वह  अभी भी स्वतंत्रता सेनानियों को मिलने वाली पेंशन की बाट जोह रहे हैं। वह  बताते हैं कि जीवन यापन के लिए बीड़ी बनाते हैं। प्रतिदिन 500-600 बीड़ी  बनाते हैं, जिसके बदले उन्हें 20 से 30 रुपये बीड़ी ठेकेदार द्वारा मिल जाते  हैं। 
पासवान ने बताया कि वह अपनी पेंशन के लिए मुख्यमंत्री नीतीश कुमार से  मिले थे, उन्होंने एक पत्र लिखकर भी दिया था। कहा था कि गृह विभाग से  सम्पर्क कीजिए पेंशन शुरू हो जाएगी। परंतु अभी तक पासवान को पेंशन की एक भी  किश्त नहीं मिली। 
पासवान बताते हैं कि आज भी देश को सही मायने में आजादी नहीं मिल पाई है।  पहले अंग्रेज शासन करते थे और अब पूंजीपति शासन करते हैं। देश में शासन को  लेकर कोई खास बदलाव नहीं हुआ है। 
पासवान के दो पुत्र हैं, परंतु उनके पास भी कोई रोजगार नहीं है। वे भी मजदूरी कर अपना तथा अपने परिवार का जीवन यापन कर रहे हैं। 
गोरघाट के ग्रामीण बताते हैं कि पासवान को गांव स्तर पर मदद देने की कई  बार कोशिशें की गईं, परंतु उन्होंने उसे लेने से इंकार कर दिया। स्वाभिमानी  पासवान को अपने जीवन के अंतिम समय में जीने की चाह नहीं बची रह गई है। 
एक कोठरी में एकांत में बैठे जीवन की अंतिम घड़ियां गिन रहे पासवान भावुक अंजाज में कहते हैं कि अब ईश्वर ले जाए तो अच्छा है।  :Tiranga: :nono:

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> :: गांधी को लाठी देने वाले स्वतंत्रता सेनानी की दशा दयनीय। ::
> ..


:BangHead::BangHead::question::question:

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*आजकल तो ऐसा लगता है जैसे धीरे धीरे सोनिया गाँधी के पालतू उनके द्वारा  सोची गयी घिनोनी चाल का हिस्सा बनते जा रहे हैं! धीरे धीरे हिन्दू धर्म को  ख़त्म करने की पूरी तैय्यारी कर ली गयी है! ताज़ा उदाहरण रामसेतु का ही है!  पता नहीं क्यूँ सोनिया सरकार और तमिलनाडु में शासन कर चुके करूणानिधि को  रामसेतु से क्या दिक्कत है! इन्होने तो उसे विस्फोट से उड़ाने की पूरी  तैय्यारी करली थी! और तो और ये बात कहने में इन्हें शर्म नहीं आई की  रामसेतु और राम मात्र काल्पनिक पात्र हैं! हकीकत में ये कभी हुए ही नहीं!  जबकि नासा तक ये बात स्वीकार कर चूका है रामसेतु प्राकृतिक निर्मित नहीं  बल्कि मानव निर्मित है और उसमे इस्तेमाल हुए पत्रों की आयु का अंदाज़ा लगते  हुए वो लगभग उसी समय का आंकलन होता है जो भारतीय वेदों में मिलता है! 


*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*आज भी भारत में अगर कोई व्यक्ति कहीं काम करता है , तो अपने सीनियर या उस  कंपनी के मालिक के सामने सर उठाकर बात नहीं करता! शायद गुलामी हमारे खून  में बसी हुई है! 
बस हमें बेवकूफ बनाने को सरकार जब देखो तब ये घोषणा करने से बाज़ नहीं आती  की फलने साल में भारत विश्व की महाशक्ति होगा! ये होगा वो होगा!!
*

----------


## Bhai G

सही कहा भारत भाई ...गुलामी हमारे खून में बसी हुई है लेकिन  कर्मचारी अगर अपने मालिक से सर उठाकर बात नहीं करता तो इसका कारन गुलामी  नहीं बल्कि इज्जत हे ............वो अपने मालिक की इज्जत करता है हाँ ये  साथ में अवश्य है की उसके मन के किसी कोने  में एक अनजाना डर भी छिपा रहता  है ............बाकि तो हम सदियों से गुलाम ही रहे है .....पहले मुगलों के  फिर पुर्तगालियो के बाद में अंग्रेजो के और अब इन नेताओ, गुंडों और भू  माफियो के 


> *आज भी भारत में अगर कोई व्यक्ति कहीं काम करता है , तो अपने सीनियर या उस  कंपनी के मालिक के सामने सर उठाकर बात नहीं करता! शायद गुलामी हमारे खून  में बसी हुई है! 
> बस हमें बेवकूफ बनाने को सरकार जब देखो तब ये घोषणा करने से बाज़ नहीं आती  की फलने साल में भारत विश्व की महाशक्ति होगा! ये होगा वो होगा!!
> *

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> सही कहा भारत भाई ...गुलामी हमारे खून में बसी हुई है लेकिन  कर्मचारी अगर अपने मालिक से सर उठाकर बात नहीं करता तो इसका कारन गुलामी  नहीं बल्कि इज्जत हे ............वो अपने मालिक की इज्जत करता है हाँ ये  साथ में अवश्य है की उसके मन के किसी कोने  में एक अनजाना डर भी छिपा रहता  है ............बाकि तो हम सदियों से गुलाम ही रहे है .....पहले मुगलों के  फिर पुर्तगालियो के बाद में अंग्रेजो के और अब इन नेताओ, गुंडों और भू  माफियो के


*मित्र* _मुझे तो यही लगा की हम सब कुछ ज्यादा ही झुक जाते हैं  जब हमारे सामने हमसे हैसियत या किसी और बात में हमसे बेहतर इंसान अगर हमारे  सामने आ जाये! इज्ज़त करना भी एक कारन है! पर कहीं कहीं गुलाम मानसिकता  भी!! खुद से ही सवाल पूछें! मेरा अनुमान है, जवाब मिल जायेगा !
_

----------


## Bhai G

बिलकुल सही कहा भारत भाई  ..............सदियों से हम गुलाम थे ...........आज भले ही हम शारीरिक रूप  से आजाद है लेकिन मानसिक रूप से आज भी हम गुलाम ही है 


> *मित्र* _मुझे तो यही लगा की हम सब कुछ ज्यादा ही झुक जाते हैं  जब हमारे सामने हमसे हैसियत या किसी और बात में हमसे बेहतर इंसान अगर हमारे  सामने आ जाये! इज्ज़त करना भी एक कारन है! पर कहीं कहीं गुलाम मानसिकता  भी!! खुद से ही सवाल पूछें! मेरा अनुमान है, जवाब मिल जायेगा !
> _

----------


## umabua

> *आज भी भारत में अगर कोई व्यक्ति कहीं काम करता है , तो अपने सीनियर या उस कंपनी के मालिक के सामने सर उठाकर बात नहीं करता! शायद गुलामी हमारे खून में बसी हुई है! 
> बस हमें बेवकूफ बनाने को सरकार जब देखो तब ये घोषणा करने से बाज़ नहीं आती की फलने साल में भारत विश्व की महाशक्ति होगा! ये होगा वो होगा!!
> *


आदर करने में हिचक कैसी ? हम सभी के मन में सम्मान पाने की लालसा भरी हुई है. कई व्यक्तियों को हम हम उनके कार्यों के कारण सम्मान करते हैं तो कुछ व्यक्तियों को हम उनके पद के कारण सम्मान देते हैं. सम्मान देने के दृष्टिकोण में भिन्नता हो सकती है .. जैसे किसी व्यक्ति के लिए हृदय की गहराई से निकलने वाले आदरभाव के कारण (माता-पिता-भाई-बहन-संबंधी-गुरु आदि), किसी व्यक्ति के लिए मुंहदेखे (क्षणिक) आदरभाव के कारण (कार्यालय का वरिष्ठ अधिकारी या जहाँ अपना काम रुका हो वहाँ का अधिकारी) और विवशता अथवा डर के कारण उत्पन्न होने वाले आदरभाव के कारण (अपनी गलतियों के लिए क्षमा दान के लिए किसी वरिष्ठ, स्वयं के ऊपर उपकार करने वाले व्यक्ति आदि) के प्रति उत्पन्न आदरभाव पृथक पृथक होते हैं. 
सम्मान देने में गुलामी का भाव महसूस करना अपनी विवशता और अपना डर ही प्रकट करता है.

----------


## Bhai G

विवशता एवं डर में कभी भी आदरभाव नहीं होता है वो तो मज़बूरी होती है भुआ जी ........
किसी  न किसी रूप की मज़बूरी 


> आदर करने में हिचक कैसी ? हम सभी के मन में सम्मान पाने की लालसा भरी हुई है. कई व्यक्तियों को हम हम उनके कार्यों के कारण सम्मान करते हैं तो कुछ व्यक्तियों को हम उनके पद के कारण सम्मान देते हैं. सम्मान देने के दृष्टिकोण में भिन्नता हो सकती है .. जैसे किसी व्यक्ति के लिए हृदय की गहराई से निकलने वाले आदरभाव के कारण (माता-पिता-भाई-बहन-संबंधी-गुरु आदि), किसी व्यक्ति के लिए मुंहदेखे (क्षणिक) आदरभाव के कारण (कार्यालय का वरिष्ठ अधिकारी या जहाँ अपना काम रुका हो वहाँ का अधिकारी) और विवशता अथवा डर के कारण उत्पन्न होने वाले आदरभाव के कारण (अपनी गलतियों के लिए क्षमा दान के लिए किसी वरिष्ठ, स्वयं के ऊपर उपकार करने वाले व्यक्ति आदि) के प्रति उत्पन्न आदरभाव पृथक पृथक होते हैं. 
> सम्मान देने में गुलामी का भाव महसूस करना अपनी विवशता और अपना डर ही प्रकट करता है.

----------


## umabua

_मेरा तात्पर्य भी वही था भाई जी कि जब आदर करने में गुलामी का भाव उभरे तो निश्चित ही वह विवशता अथवा डर होगा. विवशता और डर के कारण दिया गया  आदर विद्रोह के बीज का कार्य करता है._

----------


## The Unique

हम तो सामने वाले की इज्जत करते है आदर के भाव से,परन्तु वह इसे अपनी ताकत समझनेँ लग जाता है और हमारी कमजोरी।और फिर यहीँ कमजोरी आगे चलकर गुलामी का रूप ले लेती है।......इससे तो अच्छा है कि सामने वाले के इरादो को पहले ही भापँ लो और उसे इतनी इज्जत ही ना दो कि वह इसे अपनी ताकत समझनेँ लगेँ।

----------


## umabua

ऐसा अपवाद स्वरुप तो संभव है किन्तु प्रायः ही ऐसा होता हो, यह विचारणीय है मित्र. जब तक हम गलती नहीं करेंगे अथवा जबतक हम किसी भी कारण से विवश नहीं होंगे तब तक सामने वाला हमारे आदर को हमारी गुलामी नहीं समझ सकता है. 
चलो हम यह भी मान लें कि सामने वाला हमें गुलाम समझता है तो हमें पहले दिन से ही उससे कन्नी काट लेना चाहिए या सम्मान नहीं देना चाहिए .
ऐसे में प्रश्न यह उठाता है कि क्या हमारे अन्दर से स्वयं के लिए सम्मान चाहने की इच्छा मृत हो चुकी है या फिर हम स्वयम को सम्मान के योग्य ही नहीं समझते हैं. यह सुनिश्चित है कि यदि हमारे अन्दर अपने लिए सम्मान पाने की किंचित मात्र इच्छा जीवित है तो हम शायद ही किसी को सम्मान देने से कतराएँ. भले ही कारण कुछ भी हो. ऐसा मेरा मानना है.

----------


## The Unique

बिल्कुल सही कहा उमा जी आपने। सबसे पहले तो स्वयँ मेँ ही सम्मान पाने की इच्छा होनी चाहिए।

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> आदर करने में हिचक कैसी ? ..के ऊपर उपकार करने वाले व्यक्ति आदि) के प्रति उत्पन्न आदरभाव पृथक पृथक होते हैं. 
> सम्मान देने में गुलामी का भाव महसूस करना अपनी विवशता और अपना डर ही प्रकट करता है.





> हम तो सामने.,परन्तु वह इसे अपनी ताकत समझनेँ लग जाता है और हमारी कमजोरी।और फिर यहीँ .. वह इसे अपनी ताकत समझनेँ लगेँ।





> ऐसा अपवाद स्वरुप तो संभ. मानना है.





> बिल्कुल सही.नी चाहिए।


*दोस्तों आप शायद मेरी बात समझे नहीं! सामने वाला हमारे द्वारा दी जा रही  इज्ज़त को किस रूप में ले रहा है या क्या सोच रहा है, इस बारे में नहीं ,  बल्कि हमारी अपनी सोच के बारे में चर्चा हो रही थी!

वसे ये मेरे निजी विचार हैं, आप सब के विचार इससे अलग हो सकते हैं और ये भी हो सकता है की आप सही हो!*

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

*इतिहास मेँ पढ़ा था... अमेरिका की खोज कोलम्बस ने की थी उस समय पूरी दुनिया पर ग्रेट ब्रिटेन की हुकूमत होती जा रही थी
 ब्रिटेन को अमेरिका के बारे मेँ पता चला तो ब्रिटेन ने अपनी सेना अमेरिका भेज दी लूटने के लिये

 "ब्रिटेन ने अमेरिका के लोगोँ को अपना गुलाम बना लिया और उन्हेँ *RED INDIAN* कहकर गाली देते थे"

 फिर जब ब्रिटेन ने भारत को लूटना प्रारम्भ किया तो वो भारतीयोँ को *BLACK INDIAN* कहकर चिढ़ाने लगे
 और इसीलिये उन्होँने भारत का नाम बदलकर INDIA कर दिया

 और जब भी ये सोचता हूँ तो सिर्फ एक ही बात जेहन मेँ उठती है
 "हम अपने देश को INDIA और खुद को INDIAN कहकर ये गाली क्योँ accept कर लेते हैँ
 वो तो चले गये लेकिन हमारी मानसिकता आज भी गुलाम है
 हमेँ अपने देश को भारत या हिन्दूस्थान कहने मेँ शर्म महसूस होती है

 गंभीरता से मंथन करने पर हमारे सामने एक यक्ष प्रश्न खड़ा हो जायेगा
 **क्या हम आजाद हैँ ???***

----------


## SUNIL1107

> *इतिहास मेँ पढ़ा था... ..................................................  ..................................................  ........ गंभीरता से मंथन करने पर हमारे सामने एक यक्ष प्रश्न खड़ा हो जायेगा
>  **क्या हम आजाद हैँ ???***


बहुत ही मर्मभेदी बात कही है केप्टन जी

----------


## SUNIL1107

....................................

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *इतिहास मेँ पढ़ा था... अमेरिका की खोज कोलम्बस ने की थी उस समय पूरी दुनिया पर ग्रेट ब्रिटेन की हुकूमत होती जा रही थी
>  ब्रिटेन को अमेरिका के बारे मेँ पता चला तो ब्रिटेन ने अपनी सेना अमेरिका भेज.. ???***


*शायद इसलिए किसी ने कहा है कि इतिहास हमेशा विजेताओं द्वारा लिखा जाता है! 
*

----------


## jaggajat

> ....................................


:BangHead:*ऐसे वोटर्स को गाडी में बिठाकर पोलिंग बूथ तक को लेकर जाएगा*:question:

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> :BangHead:*ऐसे वोटर्स को गाडी में बिठाकर पोलिंग बूथ तक को लेकर जाएगा*:question:


*ऐसे वोटर्स खुद चले जायेंगे बंधू! उनकी चिंता न कीजिये!! 
*

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

जब पूरा विश्व अपनी मातृभाषा पे गर्व करता है, तो मेरे भारतवर्ष में हिन्दी  से शर्मिंदगी क्यूँ? भारतवर्ष से अंग्रेज तो चले गये, पर अंग्रेजी नहीं  गई। अंग्रेजों की गुलामी से तो मुक्त हुए, पर अंग्रेजी के गुलाम हो गये।जब  जापान जापानी भाषा में और चीन अपनी चीनी भाषा में प्रगति कर सकता है तो हम अपनी मातृभाषा में क्यों प्रगति नहीं कर सकते।

 विश्व की एक प्राचीन, समृद्ध तथा महान भाषा होने के साथ ही हिन्दी हमारी  राष्ट्रभाषा भी है। हिंदी भाषा हमारी राष्ट्रीयता और सम्मान का प्रतीक है।  हिंदी और बिंदी तो हमारी पहचान है । हम अपनी “हिंदी” भाषा को उचित स्थान  नहीं देते हैं अपितु अंग्रेजी जैसी भाषा का प्रयोग करने में गर्व महसूस  करते हैं ।कोरिया का उदहारण ले तो वह बिना इंग्लिश को अपनाए हुए ही विकसित  हुए हैं और हम समझते हैं की इंग्लिश के बिना आगे नहीं बढा जा सकता।

 अटल बिहारी वाजपयी वे पहले भारतीय थे जिन्होंने संयुक्त राष्ट्र संघ  (1977) में हिंदी में भाषण देकर भारत को गौरवान्वित किया था। (अटल बिहारी  वाजपयी 1977 में विदेश मंत्री थे)ये वो एक यादगार लम्हा था जो इतिहास में  हमेशा याद रखा जायेगा..

जापान, चीन, रूस जैसे विकसित देशों ने अपनी भाषा को महत्त्व दिया है और निरन्तर प्रगतिमान हैं। हिंदी अति सरल और मीठी भाषा हैं l

 *हिन्दी के प्रभाव और क्षमता को अब विश्व की बड़ी-बड़ी कंपनियां भी सलाम  कर रही है। विश्व में मोबाइल की सबसे बड़ी कंपनी नोकिया ने हाल ही लन्दन  में अपने तीन नए मॉडल बाजार में उतारे। आपको ये जानकर खुशी होगी कि इन तीनो  मॉडल्स को कंपनी ने हिन्दी का नाम दिया है। इन्हें अमेरिका, यूरोप और  एशिया यानी पूरी दुनिया में आशा-300 और आशा-200 मॉडल के फोन लांच किए  जाएंगे।

 *जुरासिक पार्क जैसी अति प्रसिध्द हॉलीवुड फ़िल्म को भी  अधिक मुनाफ़े के लिए हिंदी में डब किया जाना जरूरी हो गया । इसके हिंदी  संस्करण ने भारत में इतने पैसे कमाए जितने अंग्रेजी संस्करण ने पूरे विश्व  में नहीं कमाए थे ।

 *अमरीकी राष्ट्रपति जॉर्ज बुश ने 114 मिलियन  डॉलर की एक विशेष राशि अमरीका में हिंदी, चीनी और अरबी भाषाएं सीखाने के  लिए स्वीकृत की है । इससे स्पष्ट होता है कि हिंदी के महत्व को विश्व में  कितनी गंभीरता से अनुभव किया जा रहा है ।

 *हॉलीवुड ने पहचानी  हिन्दी की ताकत – बहुचर्चित मशहूर ओर कामयाबी का नया इतिहास रचने वाली  चलचित्र ( फ़िल्म) को दिया वैश्विक हिन्दी नाम 'अवतार' । अवतार शब्द का  अर्थ यह है कि पृथ्वी में आना।

हिन्दी के बढ़ते प्रभाव को देखते हुए अब  ट्विटर हिन्दी में भी अपनी सेवा शुरू करने जा रही है ।ट्विटर बहुत ही तेजी  से इंटरनेट पर लोकप्रिय हो रही माइक्रोब्लॉगिंग नेटवर्किंग सेवा है।  सामाजिक मेलजोल की लोकप्रिय साइट ‘ट्विटर’ के भारतीय प्रशंसकों के लिए एक  खुशखबरी। जी हां, अब यह साइट देसी रंग में नजर आएगी।

 क्या हमें  अँग्रेजी की गुलामी छोडकर हिन्दी को महत्व नहीं देना चाहिए ?"भारत की  सिर्फ़ सात प्रतिशत जनसंख्या अँग्रेजी बोलती है हिन्दी हैं हम वतन है  हिन्दोस्तान हमारा"जागो भारतीय जागो !! जय हिन्द, जय भारत ! वन्दे मातरम !

----------


## umabua

अत्यंत सारगर्भित और तथ्यपरक प्रविष्टि की है आपने कैप्टेन साहब . आभार.

----------


## Bhai G

कैप्टन साहब हिंदी हमारी राष्ट्रिय भाषा सिर्फ कागच के पन्नों में होकर रह गई , सरकार व सरकार के कर्मचारी खुद ही हिंदी भाषा का प्रयोग नहीं करते ......सरकारी काम अधिकतर अंग्रेजी में होता है ........इसके अलावा हमारे देश में हर जगह की अपनी भाषा है ....दक्षिण भारत में रहने वाले लोग( या पता नहीं कुछ राष्ट्रविरोधी तत्व ) हिंदी का विरोध करते है वे कहते है की ये हमारे ऊपर थोपी जा रही है हम इसे ( हिंदी भाषा ) स्वीकार नहीं करते .....यही हाल पूर्व भारत का है ......सिर्फ उत्तर भारत की अधिकांश जनता हिंदी पढ़ती बोलती और समझती है ...मे अंग्रेजी भाषा की तरफदारी नहीं कर रहा जो हकीकत है वो बता रहा हूँ ....

----------


## drvijay

_बढ़िया और ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र !_
_कृपया सूत्र को लगातार जारी रखे ताकि हम को भी भारत के बारे कुछ और जानकारी मिल सके !_

----------


## brokenarrow

> *इतिहास मेँ पढ़ा था... अमेरिका की खोज कोलम्बस ने की थी उस समय पूरी दुनिया पर ग्रेट ब्रिटेन की हुकूमत होती जा रही थी
> ब्रिटेन को अमेरिका के बारे मेँ पता चला तो ब्रिटेन ने अपनी सेना अमेरिका भेज दी लूटने के लिये
> 
> "ब्रिटेन ने अमेरिका के लोगोँ को अपना गुलाम बना लिया और उन्हेँ *RED INDIAN* कहकर गाली देते थे"
> 
> फिर जब ब्रिटेन ने भारत को लूटना प्रारम्भ किया तो वो भारतीयोँ को *BLACK INDIAN* कहकर चिढ़ाने लगे
> और इसीलिये उन्होँने भारत का नाम बदलकर INDIA कर दिया
> 
> और जब भी ये सोचता हूँ तो सिर्फ एक ही बात जेहन मेँ उठती है
> ...


हमको हमेशा गलत इतिहास ही पढाया गया है.......
*इतिहास मेँ पढ़ा था... अमेरिका की खोज कोलम्बस ने की थी उस समय पूरी दुनिया पर ग्रेट ब्रिटेन की हुकूमत होती जा रही थी
ब्रिटेन को अमेरिका के बारे मेँ पता चला तो ब्रिटेन ने अपनी सेना अमेरिका भेज दी लूटने के लिये


**लेकिन अमेरिका की शोध कोलंबस ने नहीं पर  अंतोनियो माई के देश का एक नाविक ''अमेरिगो वेस्पुसी ''ने की थी....इसलिए  अमेरिका का नाम उसके नाम अमेरिगो के नाम से दिया गया....अगर कोलंबस ने की होती तो ''कोलंबिया'' नाम होता अमेरिका का.....*



*




*

----------


## brokenarrow

*bharat कुमार जी और पूजा जी को इस सूत्र में रंग भरने के लिए बहुत बहु धन्यवाद..........बहुत ही उम्दा , ज्ञानवर्धक , दिल को जक्जोरने वाली और आने वाली पीढ़ी को मार्ग दिखानेवाली माहिती है......इसके लिए में आप को दिल से धन्यवाद देता हु ...और एक बात पूजा जी मैंने बिना आपकी अनुमति के '' रस्त्रगीत'' के बारे में जो  जानकारी दी है वोह मैंने फेसबुक पे पोस्ट की है ........ताकि सब भारतवासी ओ को इसके बारे में पता हो...इसलिए मई आपसे क्षमा चाहता हु.......*

----------


## faqrudeen

> *bharat कुमार जी और पूजा जी को इस सूत्र में रंग भरने के लिए बहुत बहु धन्यवाद..........बहुत ही उम्दा , ज्ञानवर्धक , दिल को जक्जोरने वाली और आने वाली पीढ़ी को मार्ग दिखानेवाली माहिती है......इसके लिए में आप को दिल से धन्यवाद देता हु ...और एक बात पूजा जी मैंने बिना आपकी अनुमति के '' रस्त्रगीत'' के बारे में जो  जानकारी दी है वोह मैंने फेसबुक पे पोस्ट की है ........ताकि सब भारतवासी ओ को इसके बारे में पता हो...इसलिए मई आपसे क्षमा चाहता हु.......*


*पेट दुखने लग गया हस हसके.*

----------


## faqrudeen

> कैप्टन साहब हिंदी हमारी राष्ट्रिय भाषा सिर्फ कागच के पन्नों में होकर रह गई , सरकार व सरकार के कर्मचारी खुद ही हिंदी भाषा का प्रयोग नहीं करते ......सरकारी काम अधिकतर अंग्रेजी में होता है ........इसके अलावा हमारे देश में हर जगह की अपनी भाषा है ....दक्षिण भारत में रहने वाले लोग( या पता नहीं कुछ राष्ट्रविरोधी तत्व ) हिंदी का विरोध करते है वे कहते है की ये हमारे ऊपर थोपी जा रही है हम इसे ( हिंदी भाषा ) स्वीकार नहीं करते .....यही हाल पूर्व भारत का है ......सिर्फ उत्तर भारत की अधिकांश जनता हिंदी पढ़ती बोलती और समझती है ...मे अंग्रेजी भाषा की तरफदारी नहीं कर रहा जो हकीकत है वो बता रहा हूँ ....


*जाने अनजाने आप सब मानते हैं की कमी आप सबमें हैं. फिर भी बार बार गैर मज़हब  और गैर मुल्क के बारे में बहस क्कारने लगते हैं. खुद की कमियों पर ध्यान  दो. वैसे भी खुद के धर्म की कमियां बताने वाले तो आप सब के बीच में हैं ही.  उन्हें अपना गुरु बनाओ, शायद कुछ भला हो जाये 
*

----------


## Bhai G

हाँ कमी है .........लेकिन ये कमी हमारे धर्म में नहीं बल्कि ये कमी तुम्हारे जैसे चंद फिरकापरस्त लोगो में ही है 
जिन्हें जल्दी ही सुधार  दिया जायेगा और जो नहीं सुधरेगा उसे तुम्हारे पास भेज देंगे
सब भाई साथ में रहना  


> *जाने अनजाने आप सब मानते हैं की कमी आप सबमें हैं. फिर भी बार बार गैर मज़हब  और गैर मुल्क के बारे में बहस क्कारने लगते हैं. खुद की कमियों पर ध्यान  दो. वैसे भी खुद के धर्म की कमियां बताने वाले तो आप सब के बीच में हैं ही.  उन्हें अपना गुरु बनाओ, शायद कुछ भला हो जाये 
> *

----------


## brokenarrow

> *पेट दुखने लग गया हस हसके.*


*भाई बहुत ज्यादा भी मत हसो........थोडा हसना हमारे लिए भी छोड़ दो......वैसे हसना स्वास्थ्य के लिए लाभदायी है.....पर तुम इतना भी मत हसो के तुम्हे हसते देख कर हमें भी हसना आ जाए...
*

----------


## anubhav007

> *मित्र डोन     * 
> *पहले मै ये बता दूँ की मै भी एक नेता हूँ तो जाहिर सी बात है की तुम्हारी बातों पर मुझे आपति होगी* 
> *गाली गलौज करना मुझे भी बहुत अच्छा लगता है* 
> *अगर प्रबंधन इसकी इजाज़त दे तो अपने इस विशिष्ट ज्ञान को पेश भी कर सकता हूँ* 
> *अगर तुम्हारी आदत नहीं सुधरती तो मुझे अपने इस ज्ञान को बांटने के लिए मजबूर होना पडेगा* 
> *बेहतर होगा की तुम अपनी बात ज़रा तरीके से कहा  करो* 
> *
> *
> *लेकिन पहले मै तुमसे ये पूछना चाहता हूँ की तुम कहीं दुसरे देश के जासूस तो नहीं हो ?*
> ...


भाई झटका जी में आप से बस एक बात कहना चाहता हूँ आप ने जो अमेरिका का उद्धरण दिया है वो ठीक हो सकता है परन्तु आप चीन को क्यों भूल गए वो भारत से एक साल बाद आजाद हुआ था आज वो अमेरिका के नाक में और जाने कहा कहा दम करे हुए है तो हमरे भारत को किया हुआ जो चाईना से इतना पिछड़ा हुआ है दुसरो की तरकी देखना अची बात है पर अपनी गलती छुपाना उतना ही गलत बात है यहाँ के लालची भ्रष्ट मतलब परस्त हरामखोर नेताओ ने इस देश का बेडा गर्क कर रखा है वरना किया चीन किया अमेरिका !

----------


## anubhav007

भाई झटका जी में आप से बस एक बात कहना चाहता हूँ आप ने जो अमेरिका का उद्धरण दिया है वो ठीक हो सकता है परन्तु आप चीन को क्यों भूल गए वो भारत से एक साल बाद आजाद हुआ था आज वो अमेरिका के नाक में और जाने कहा कहा दम करे हुए है तो हमरे भारत को किया हुआ जो चाईना से इतना पिछड़ा हुआ है दुसरो की तरकी देखना अची बात है पर अपनी गलती छुपाना उतना ही गलत बात है यहाँ के लालची भ्रष्ट मतलब परस्त हरामखोर नेताओ ने इस देश का बेडा गर्क कर रखा है वरना किया चीन किया अमेरिका !

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*शायद शीर्षक में भारत की जगह  भारतीय रखना चाहिये था! आज़ादी क़े बाद भी गुलाम भारतीय! और इसलिये नहीं की  किसी ने गुलाम ब्नाये हुए हैं बल्कि इसलिये की गुलाम बने रेहने की आदत हो  गयी है! 
*

----------

